# TRUE or FALSE?



## SNAKEBITE

Heres another forum game, its called TRUE or FALSE?

eg. i will ask the next member that is going to reply if he/she has a pygo shoal?

and the next member replying is going to answer true or false...then after he/she answers he/she is going to ask the next member a question...

*note disrespectful members asking disrespectful, uncalled for questions will be REPORTED.

So ill start

The next person has a 4 cylinder?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

false 8

the next poster is a Male


----------



## stevedave

true

the next poster is an american citizen


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

FALSE im canadian!!!!!!!

the next poster owns red bellies


----------



## SNAKEBITE

TRUE!!!

is the next person Caucasian?


----------



## need_redz

false im serbian......is the next person white


----------



## ASNXPS2

False Im filipino. Is the next person a smoker?


----------



## redpiranhas4

true is the next person 28


----------



## sprfunk

False. The next person should be in bed?


----------



## ASNXPS2

False . Is the next person at work?


----------



## StuartDanger

false, on the sofa
is the next person male?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

True!..Is the next person Trannies or want to be?


----------



## CorGravey

False
Next person prefer beer to liquor?


----------



## Pitbullmike

True kinda drink more beer then liquor!!!!!

Dose the next person have a 200 gallon tank???


----------



## Guest

False :laugh:

The next person LOVES Wendys and McDonalds.


----------



## G23.40SW

False.

The next person has an IQ less than 130.


----------



## sid_the_kid87

False

The next persons favourite hockey team is the toronto maple leafs!!


----------



## b_ack51

False - Chicago Blackhawks

Next person is hungover from a night of drinking


----------



## sid_the_kid87

False!! I don't drink.......

Next person is over 6"0 tall


----------



## ICEE

True 6 2

Next person owns a piranha


----------



## b_ack51

False

Next person likes to grill out


----------



## skubasteve!

True

The next person likes to disc golf..


----------



## bob351

true,








the next person is a porn addict


----------



## some_kid

false
the next person knows how to play and pronounce "euchre"


----------



## tnpeter

false.....WTF is euchre?

next person lives in ontario


----------



## some_kid

false, michigan
euchre (pronounced "you-cur") is a card game, its one of those michigan stereotype things that only michiganders know








next person either played or plays CS 1.6


----------



## sid_the_kid87

false

next person thinks sidney crosby is an absolute tank at hockey


----------



## Puff

false

the next person dreams of naked men in their sleep.


----------



## [email protected]°

False!!

The next person LOVES BASEBALL....


----------



## need_redz

false.....next person thinks this game is boring?


----------



## snakehead rock

false- it aint bad

next person has done 3 or more illegal things in their life besides speeding


----------



## some_kid

true, the real m-80's are awesome
the next person wants another raffle like the one for the 13 inch rhom


----------



## [email protected]°

It's true...

Next poster has kissed a girl....

(I hope the right members reply







)


----------



## Puff

true

next poster has been to Europe


----------



## ASNXPS2

True. Been to Italy and the UK. Next person has travelled to any country in Asia?


----------



## [email protected]°

Puff said:


> true
> 
> next poster has been to Europe


Umm.. I was repling to Matty's post and got called away...

PS Sorry puff but you were not one of the members I was reffering to...

and last...

True...

......................................................................

Has driven over 100mph in a car before


----------



## ASNXPS2

True. 160mph. Anyone driven a bike over 160mph?


----------



## snakehead rock

false...160 on a bike is crazy:S.....

uh next person has been to jail for more than 3 nights?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

True!... about 3 month

Next person into Trannies..


----------



## MONGO 

False

next person is trigga


----------



## Trigga

true

the next person thinks rockintimbz is an asshat


----------



## ICEE

True hes a Yankeew fan

Next person watched U.S. Open Today


----------



## MONGO 

False

Thinks the Red Sox suck


----------



## [email protected]°

RockinTimbz said:


> False
> 
> Thinks the Red Sox suck


True!!

At least we can agree on something....

Next poster LOVES DA CAWK!!


----------



## ICEE

False

Next poster lives in U.S.


----------



## Puff

NYET

Canada ftw!!

next person enjoys dancing on tables


----------



## Fargo

False, only with trannies.

Next person idolizes the Hoff.


----------



## ICEE

False Im not gay

Next person is from Canada


----------



## NitrousCorvette

False, but im their neighbor.

The next person loves KuSH.


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person thinks the Lounge is great


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

true

next person got laid tonight


----------



## C0Rey

false

Gf whent to sleep early and i stayed up and played rainbow 6 on x box

next poster shaves his/hers ass regularly


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next person has visited san francisco


----------



## RB 32

True, I was there 1 month ago.. I love san francisco

next person loves piranhas


----------



## SNAKEBITE

true..its an addiction

next person lives in a state that is illegal to own piranhas


----------



## PinKragon

Yes from Cali...

Next person smokes weed??

hahahaaha


----------



## Dawgz

False

Next person is thinking more than 2-3 minutes for a rebuttle


----------



## [email protected]°

Dawgz said:


> False
> 
> Next person is thinking more than 2-3 minutes for a rebuttle


FALSE...

I could care less, but know who not to call if I am in need...

Keeps Cichlids


----------



## Dawgz

False

Keep piranhas, had cichlids when i first started out tho when i was a newb.

next --> is an insomniac


----------



## ASNXPS2

True. But Im at work right now.

Next person has to wake up early for work?


----------



## PinKragon

true









Is a p-fury addict... and also a myspace addcit, maybe a videogamer too?


----------



## MONGO 

false

likes curry food


----------



## [email protected]°

TRUE...

Likes Italian food..

(shiz... who doesn't)


----------



## MONGO 

True (remember the kosher bbq







)

likes BBQ food


----------



## [email protected]°

RockinTimbz said:


> True (remember the kosher bbq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> likes BBQ food


Mmmmm

Beef Ribs....

Wants to be famous....


----------



## PinKragon

False not famous, just well known ...:nod:

wants to get a nother tank?


----------



## CorGravey

true, always want a new tank

Next person enjoys a live feeding.


----------



## wartooth

CorGrav420 said:


> true, always want a new tank
> 
> Next person enjoys a live feeding.


True. F**k yeah!








The next person likes NASCAR.


----------



## G23.40SW

False.

The next person has insulted another Pfury member.


----------



## maddyfish

True-

the next person has had at least 3 speeding tickets.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer

Unbelievably False

only got 1 in a van lol

Next dude is into home shopping


----------



## ICEE

FALSE

Next person is married


----------



## b_ack51

False

Next person has a shaved head


----------



## NitrousCorvette

False

Next person loves autocross


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

false

next person is a blue collar worker


----------



## tattooedgrahamcracker

piranha_guy_dan said:


> false
> 
> next person is a blue collar worker


false

the next person has tattoos


----------



## ICEE

false

next person is unemployed


----------



## redpiranhas4

false

next person is self employed?


----------



## ICEE

false

next person is old enough to drink


----------



## tattooedgrahamcracker

true

the next person is hungry


----------



## ICEE

True

The next person just ate


----------



## Natt King Shoal

coutl said:


> True
> 
> The next person just ate


True!

The next person has taken a piss in the shower


----------



## ICEE

True who hasnt?

The next person take bath instead of shower


----------



## fishguy1313

False

The next person pees in the bathtub


----------



## Pitbullmike

False

The next person peed while swimming in a pool


----------



## ICEE

True

Next person pooped their pants before


----------



## AKSkirmish

False-(Unless as a baby counts)

The next person ties up his testicles before entering the shower


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person does water changes on his tank more then they take a shower


----------



## fishguy1313

False

The next person hasnt done a water change in 3 weeks


----------



## Pitbullmike

False

The next person realy needs to do a water change


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

False

The next person needs to wash their car


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

True!...

Next person think the same thing as me, this thread is boosting up post count.


----------



## PinKragon

true

next person is an attention whore??


----------



## fishguy1313

Sometimes

The next person is co dependent


----------



## r1dermon

absolutely false

the next person will light fireworks off on the fourth of july


----------



## Pitbullmike

True

The next person will get drunk on 4th of july


----------



## fishguy1313

True-drunk as a skunk

The next person has hurt themselves with fireworks


----------



## snakehead rock

false...almost did many times
Next person wacks off more than twice a day


----------



## fishguy1313

false- once a day and twice a day on Sundays

The next person doesn't whack at all!


----------



## CorGravey

True, well, mostly true. I live with my girlfriend so... NVM

The next person wears a thong underwear up over the top of their jeans?


----------



## maddyfish

False- boxers
The next person owns a dog


----------



## SNAKEBITE

true

next person has a contract with t-mbile


----------



## r1dermon

false

the next person drives an American car


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

false i drive a canadian car

next person has blue eyes


----------



## [email protected]°

True!!

Next person has cheated on a GF or BF


----------



## ZOSICK

True

The next peson has Achondroplasia???


----------



## skubasteve!

False.

The next person owns an Ipod.


----------



## SNAKEBITE

true

next person has travel by plane


----------



## ICEE

True

Next person has never gone on plane


----------



## benJii

True

The next person has been mugged


----------



## [email protected]°

FALSE

The next poster has stolen something worth more than $100.


----------



## SNAKEBITE

true

next member has been cited for speeding


----------



## ZOSICK

True 62 in 55(I know its lame)...

the next person likes to chunky dunk???


----------



## sirasoni

False. (I had to urban dictionary what that was -_-)

Next person is younger than 30


----------



## SNAKEBITE

true

next person is going to eat pancakes for breakfest


----------



## b_ack51

False - (but i do love pancakes)

Next person has over 1,263 posts


----------



## CorGravey

False
Next person enjoys spam


----------



## maddyfish

False- the next person has kids


----------



## WhiteLineRacer

FALSE

The next person can't have kids


----------



## PinKragon

False

Next person loves camping...


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

True

Next person owns a Plecostomus


----------



## Natt King Shoal

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> True
> 
> Next person owns a Plecostomus


False. The next person has had anal sex


----------



## Guest

False-sh*t stinks
Next person has been to Cedar Point


----------



## wartooth

False

Next person thinks that this thread has gone long enough!


----------



## itstheiceman

wartooth said:


> False
> 
> Next person thinks that this thread has gone long enough!


true


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

itstheiceman said:


> False
> 
> Next person thinks that this thread has gone long enough!


true
[/quote]

ummmmmmmmmmm ur turn????


----------



## itstheiceman

ok (continuation)

True

the next person has caught a sibling having sex


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

false (dont have no siblings)

next person is a father


----------



## Rice & Beanz

True

the next person is a mother


----------



## Coldfire

False

The next person has Cariba.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

false

the next person is a smoker


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

True

Next person loves Jack Daniels


----------



## b_ack51

True

Next person loves to smoke weed


----------



## Coldfire

False,

The next person loves to drink beer


----------



## Rice & Beanz

True, and alot of it!!

The next person loves sex


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

go ahead jaim ji girl you can field that one............ i see u lurking LMAO


----------



## Coldfire

True

The next person likes /upper cuts...............R&B cough cough


----------



## Rice & Beanz

False

the next person loves receiving wet willys.....*cough, Cough* CF



piranha_guy_dan said:


> go ahead jaim ji girl you can field that one............ i see u lurking LMAO


LMAO me too, i see u lurking jaim ji girl


----------



## r1dermon

false

the next person has been in a physical bar fight


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

LOL... lurking... back to the question =D

True yes bar/club fight.. whatever

Next person loves pron


----------



## hyphen

you bet your sweet ass.

the next person likes chainsaws.


----------



## fishguy1313

TRUE - I am a lumber jack

The next person has 2 or more cats.


----------



## r1dermon

false, i hate cats...more than anything

next person used to watch the wonder years


----------



## hyphen

true. i loved that show. there was an episode that was filmed right in front of my old house.

the next person has the collectible voltron figures.


----------



## CorGravey

False

The next person has been involved in a martial art in his/her life


----------



## PinKragon

FALSE...

Next person loves fishing...


----------



## Puff

TRUE, love it when i can get out and do it.

next person gets severe allergies


----------



## PinKragon

FALSE...

Next person loves ART









u changed it after i replyed Grrr Pufff


----------



## Puff

my bad pink. you beat me to answering CorGravs question.lol

False for me liking art.

i enjoy looking at it, but other than that i have no interest in it. the fact i cant draw anything helps as well, because i cant appreciate art like more artistic people do.

next person likes Jaeger Bombs


----------



## fishguy1313

False - SPEWWW! I drink Coors Light.

The next person has a 125 gallon fish tank or bigger.


----------



## caribe-outlaw

false (soon to be allot more)
the next person has yellow panties w/ pink poke-a-dots.


----------



## r1dermon

false

the next person likes 80's music


----------



## JD7.62

True....Though I like all kinds of rock!

The next person would like to donate to the "help JD7.62 find and pay for a hydrolycus armatus fund"


----------



## CorGravey

False, sounds like a waste of money

Next person prefers energy efficient lightbulbs


----------



## snakehead rock

true....why not GO GREEN

Next person likes George Bush


----------



## Pitbullmike

False he is a dick head

The next person loves the gas prices


----------



## CorGravey

False

Next person laughs when somebody lays a huge fart in church


----------



## benJii

False, I don't go to church

The has laid a huge fart in church.


----------



## snakehead rock

true....true....

Next person has done his friends mom or sister


----------



## CorGravey

False~Cousin yes

Next person is guilty of crimes that have not been solved


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person has been locked up


----------



## CorGravey

True

Next person owns a rottweiller


----------



## ICEE

False

next person never had a dog


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

fasle

next person is wearing a watch


----------



## ICEE

false

next person has a cell phone


----------



## ZOSICK

true (Omega sea-master)

the next person has poked them-self in the eye????


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

true

next person has poked someone else in the eye


----------



## ICEE

True

Next person wears glasses


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

false

next person supports the war on terror


----------



## ICEE

true

next person knows someone in war


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

true (more then 1)

next person has 2 middle names


----------



## [email protected]°

piranha_guy_dan said:


> true (more then 1)
> 
> next person has 2 middle names


False!!

Next poster was not born in the country they now reside in


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

false (canadian born and raised)

next person has an earing


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member has lost a expendsive fish before


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

true ($50+ fish)

next person is going to bed in 5 min


----------



## PinKragon

False..

Next person likes to go shopping


----------



## ZOSICK

false, shopping is a boring

the next person has a bad case of the crabs???


----------



## Guest

True









The next person shaves only his left testicle. And will only do it during the rising of the sun.


----------



## sid_the_kid87

very false

next person lives in a bungalo


----------



## Moondemon

False.. in a condo

next person lives with mommy and daddy.


----------



## [email protected]°

SNAKEBITE said:


> false
> 
> next member has lost a expendsive fish before


OFF TOPIC....

My Irritans just died...

I paid $100. for him


----------



## r1dermon

true









next person likes tequila


----------



## SNAKEBITE

true

next member has a family


----------



## ZOSICK

SNAKEBITE said:


> true
> 
> next member has a family


false its just me and my wife, kids cost too much at this point in time....

the next poster has Hyperemesis Gravidarum???


----------



## PinKragon

False???

Next person has 6 rb p's


----------



## [email protected]°

False

I only had 5 at my max, and none now









Next poster drinks at least 2 nights a week...


----------



## PinKragon

Falso.. can't drink due to a kidney problem









next person is a good cook!! yummy yummy...


----------



## [email protected]°

PinKragon said:


> Falso.. can't drink due to a kidney problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next person is a good cook!! yummy yummy...


Well.. I don't let things like medical conditions get in my way.... I have problems....

VERY TRUE!!

I am marinating chicken breasts right now!!

Next person has been suspended from school


----------



## ZOSICK

false

the next person have experienced DVDA like "pink" has....


----------



## NitrousCorvette

false?

The next person got their vans on, but they look like etnies.


----------



## ASNXPS2

False, Ive got some black on black adidas that look like a pair of etnies that I have

Next person has a sports car?


----------



## ripper3

FALSE,FORD F250 TRUCK

NEXT PERSON HAS A TATOO?


----------



## WhiteLineRacer

TRUE

Next dude needs to clip their toe nails


----------



## b_ack51

True, too lazy to do it yesterday but maybe tonight I will

Next person has peed in the shower


----------



## CorGravey

false and for the record eeew

Next person shaves more than twice a week


----------



## ICEE

True

Next doesnt have to shave


----------



## PinKragon

True







Wax ftw...

Next person loves to watch cartoons


----------



## Coldfire

False

Next person loves to watch movies


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person doesnt have a dvd player


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

False
Next person loves to watch Man vs. Wild


----------



## Guest

False....Survivorman.

Next person did something illegal this week.


----------



## rocker

True

Next person has done drugs in the past 24 hours.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer

True (legal)

next person has a crush on PinKragon


----------



## r1dermon

true









next person has shot a gun


----------



## Rice & Beanz

true

the next person has a pistol


----------



## b_ack51

False

Next person likes Kelly Clarkson


----------



## ICEE

False

NEXt PERSON likes Jessica SImpson


----------



## CorGravey

True!

Next person like the dukes of hazzard show better than the movie


----------



## Coldfire

False

The next person likes Voltron


----------



## ICEE

False

The next person likes to watch sports


----------



## sid_the_kid87

Very True!!!!!!

next person has a play station 2


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person has xbox 360


----------



## Coldfire

False

Has two PS2's

Next person does not play a gaming system


----------



## sid_the_kid87

false...

next person is canadian and loves maple syrup


----------



## Guest

F'n right on both accounts. I love me some pancakes with Maple Syrup.

The next person went through an emo phase.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

FALSE

next person went thru a hippy phase


----------



## CorGravey

False

next person is old enough to be a hippy


----------



## sid_the_kid87

FALSE!!!!

next person went through a skateboarding phase


----------



## SNAKEBITE

true

next member owns a ipod


----------



## sid_the_kid87

false..mp3 player..

next person likes the toronto maple leafs


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next poster can careless if kobe leaves the lakers or not


----------



## BAMBINO

true i dont give a fawk bout bball or kobe

that prick

next person has a beard


----------



## ICEE

false

next person is happy spurs won nba


----------



## the REASON

false i dont care.

the next person has been to mcdonalds in the last 3 days.


----------



## ICEE

true

next person been to burger king this week


----------



## Natt King Shoal

False.

Next person has snuck alcohol into a movie theatre


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person is to cheap to go to movies


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> Next person is to cheap to go to movies


True, unless it's unrated version of BB Mountain.









Next person llistens to Michael Jackson with the windows rolled up.


----------



## CorGravey

Fargo said:


> Next person is to cheap to go to movies


True, unless it's unrated version of BB Mountain.









Next person llistens to Michael Jackson with the windows rolled up.
[/quote]

False

I dunno about the next person but the last person is clearly gay.

next person is a homophobe


----------



## ICEE

Fargo









True

Next person likes MEN


----------



## hyphen

true. i love the manchester evening news.

the next person is going to buy call of duty 4 when it is released.


----------



## ICEE

true

Next person is a computer gamer


----------



## PinKragon

FALSE..

Next person is taking a 2-week vacation very very soon


----------



## Pitbullmike

False wish I was

The next person is drinking a beer right now


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person fav beer is Bud light


----------



## the REASON

false - guinness draught

next person has done karaoke


----------



## sirasoni

true.

im korean...nrb + soju/beer is genetic

next person is a nerd


----------



## Pitbullmike

False

The next person used to get beat up in school


----------



## CorGravey

True, well i used to fight a lot and didnt always win

Next person has TKOd someone b4


----------



## ICEE

True friends boxing.. was very sad i felt bad

Next person has been to hospital before


----------



## Pitbullmike

True I have spent a few days in an hospital

The next person works in an hospital


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person owns a pitbull


----------



## [email protected]°

False!!

Next person loves Chocolate


----------



## ICEE

True

Next person is allergic to Chocalate


----------



## Pitbullmike

False I love chocolate

The next person owns a shoal of reds


----------



## CorGravey

True
<<right therrrre lol
Next person has never broken a bone


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person has had to have surgery


----------



## Pitbullmike

True

The next person is scared of doctors


----------



## ICEE

False they make u better

NExt person has a hot female doctor


----------



## Pitbullmike

False the surgen was a women but she was not at all hot in anyway plus the Gf would have killed me lol

Then next person has broken ribs before


----------



## ICEE

false
the next person has been to strip club


----------



## SNAKEBITE

true

next poster has been knocked out before


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person wants to knock their boss out


----------



## [email protected]°

Not my current boss, but the last boss I had...

TRUE doesn't seem to be strong enough a word....

Next poster has been to a WILD bachelor party... By wild I mean stripper/whores, not a couple beers and some pornos...


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person has been to a wedding


----------



## [email protected]°

TRUE

Next poster has been in a wedding (groomsman or bridesmaid)


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

true

next person has a man crush on sidney crosby


----------



## sid_the_kid87

true!!


----------



## ICEE

^ didnt leave a next true false question


----------



## SNAKEBITE

and you didnt either

next member perfers butts over chest on a woman


----------



## [email protected]°

WOW... I can't answer.. they are both great and go together....

Ummm...

Ehhh

Ummm...

True??

Next poster has lot a member of their immediate family (father, mother, or sibling)

PAGE 14 OWNED.....

Sorry, got ol skool....

Carry on...


----------



## sprfunk

True, 5brother 2 sisters, 8 aunts and uncles from my moms side alone. I cheated though, some of my bro's and sis's are step.

Has nothing beter to do.


----------



## sirasoni

True

Next person is a lightweight drinker


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member owns a laptop


----------



## WhiteLineRacer

FALSE

Next person owns a pron shop


----------



## Coldfire

False, but I wish I did! Number one industry in the world FTW!!

The next person has watched pron in the past week..........by themselves


----------



## b_ack51

True

Next person watches the show Rob & Big


----------



## Coldfire

True,

The next person has a body guard


----------



## CorGravey

False

Next person is gonna tell me what FTW means


----------



## Coldfire

True

For The Win

Next person is going to use FTW in a sentence


----------



## ICEE

True

coutl FTW

next person slit their rist before


----------



## Coldfire

True

The next person has gone sky diving before


----------



## CorGravey

False, but i have gone muff diving








Next person prefers serras to pygos


----------



## ICEE

True

Next person prefers fat to skinny


----------



## Coldfire

False,

Muff Diving









Next person has a HUGE Rhom


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person likes bananas


----------



## Rice & Beanz

false

the next person prefer beer over wine


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

True

Next person can tie a knot with the stem of a cherry using only their tongue


----------



## rocker

False

But i can do it wiht gummy worms XD

Next person has been arrested before.


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person has gotten a DUI


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

False, I got away with it
Next person has been in a car accident on the freeway


----------



## Rice & Beanz

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> False, I got away with it
> Next person has been in a car accident on the freeway


True.....almost killed myself

next person loves cross dressing


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person has hooked up with a tranny


----------



## Coldfire

False,

/wonders if Jiam Ji Girl has mad skills with the touge if she can tie a cherry's stem with hers.......









The next person perfers bikes over cars


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person rides bicycle to work


----------



## b_ack51

False

Next person likes to eat doritos


----------



## ICEE

True

Next person likes Lays


----------



## Coldfire

True,

As in lays potato chips, or lays that you receive in Hawaii, or what?

The next person likes sweets.


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

true, love sweets... it is my guilty pleasure

next person likes to eat el pollo loco chicken


----------



## Coldfire

False,

I am not sure what crazy chicken is, but I am not sure that I would like eating it

The next person prefers steak over chicken


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

Coldfire said:


> False,
> 
> I am not sure what crazy chicken is, but I am not sure that I would like eating it
> 
> The next person prefers steak over chicken


where are you from? you guys don't have el pollo loco? that stuff is yummy


----------



## Coldfire

I am from the East Coast, so I am not sure if you West Coast people have different restaurants or if they are called something different here.


----------



## ICEE

Coldfire said:


> True,
> 
> As in lays potato chips, or lays that you receive in Hawaii, or what?
> 
> The next person likes sweets.


Potato chips


----------



## Coldfire

True

The next person does not like potato chips


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person favorite frozen pizza is Digiorno


----------



## Rice & Beanz

false

next person has a boyfriend


----------



## ICEE

false

next person has failed a class


----------



## CorGravey

True, but graduated high school









Next person gives a great massage


----------



## Coldfire

False,

The next person likes getting messages


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person goes to a spa


----------



## the REASON

false.

the next person has over twice as many posts in this thread as anyone else.


----------



## ICEE

True I dont really know

Next person is from New Jersey


----------



## Coldfire

False

The Dirty South

The next person is from Ohio



NJKILLSYOU said:


> false.
> 
> *the next person has over twice as many posts in this thread as anyone else*.


Who were you thinking about?


----------



## ICEE

True

Next person is from Europe


----------



## the REASON

false.

(i was talking about coutl who does indeed have more than twice as many posts as anyone in this thread)

next person likes blueberries.


----------



## ICEE

True

Next person is allergic to turkey


----------



## MIKE JONES

FALSE, i love turkey! the next person hasnt fed there P's yet.


----------



## Rice & Beanz

false

next person is allergic to coldfire and coutl


----------



## Coldfire

False,

Coutl, you are from Ohio, really?

Next person loves ham



Rice & Beanz said:


> false
> 
> *next person is allergic to coldfire and coutl*


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

false, i don't love it

next person owns a toyota


----------



## ICEE

Coldfire said:


> false
> 
> *next person is allergic to coldfire and coutl*











[/quote]

Ya U didnt know that???


----------



## Coldfire

False,

I own a Jeep

Nope, I had no idea

Next person is leaving work right now

Coutl, update your avatar so it say where you are from.


----------



## Rice & Beanz

false, still at work

next person owns a honda


----------



## ICEE

True Honda 400ex 4-wheeler









Next person doesnt have a license


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

false
next person owns a ford


----------



## Coldfire

False,
Next person owns a POS

Car that is


----------



## Rice & Beanz

False, own a 05' subaru

next person owns a pair of old school all star chucks (shoes)


----------



## hyphen

true. and they're beat up and and ugly too.

next person owns a pair of classic k-swiss


----------



## Natt King Shoal

False.

Next person has put peanut butter on their genetalia and had their dog lick it off


----------



## CAPONE

False

The Next Person was born in VA


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

false, california =P

next person likes to sleep comando


----------



## Ægir

True, only with my girlfriend...
Next person is thinkin of me sleeping naked...







perv


----------



## ICEE

Fasle

Next person is watching CBS


----------



## some_kid

false, i watch the Daily Show for my news









next person blew something up today that was larger than an orange .


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person lights of fireworks on 4th of July


----------



## SNAKEBITE

true

next poster has broken a bone before


----------



## [email protected]°

True

Next poster has broken someone elses bone (eg. fight, or accident etc...)


----------



## ZOSICK

Bake at 98.6° said:


> True
> 
> Next poster has broken someone elses bone (eg. fight, or accident etc...)


true accidentally dropped a 4L60's TC on an employees foot...

the next person owns a kayak...


----------



## PinKragon

False

Next person likes to watch the E! news.


----------



## CAPONE

False

The next person loves football and has played on a team before


----------



## [email protected]°

True/False

Love Football, never played....

Next poster owns more than 1 car


----------



## PinKragon

True

Next person has back problems


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member is allergic to one or more things


----------



## PinKragon

true... to stupid, closed-minded individuals

Next person likes to eat baloot, or however u spell it...


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false...i have tried it though









next poster is getting drunk tommarrow night


----------



## [email protected]°

IT'S TRUE!!!

Why should tomorrow night be any different....

Next poster has tried LSD


----------



## Coldfire

False,

Next person has tired mushrooms


----------



## CorGravey

True

Next person is judging me


----------



## Pitbullmike

False I have tried them too









The next person has want's to try mushrooms


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person has caught a pike


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

true

next person has swam in the ocean


----------



## Coldfire

True,

Next person has not swam in the Ocean


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

true

next person drives a silver car


----------



## Coldfire

False,

Next person does not wear deodorant


----------



## CorGravey

False, true while fishing lol

Next person likes Olands Export Ale


----------



## CAPONE

I don't know what the hell that is so FALSE

Next person played college sports


----------



## Coldfire

True

Soccer

Next person did not play college sports


----------



## itstheiceman

true

i never went to college

next person has gay freinds


----------



## Coldfire

True

Friends and colleagues

Next person is afraid of gay people


----------



## AKSkirmish

I wouldn't say afraid-But lets say it's true-

Next person think about vagina 90% of the day


----------



## itstheiceman

false

only 89% of the day i do

next person has had a "piece" of him/her grabbed by a stranger at a bar


----------



## Coldfire

True

next person can't pick up women at a bar


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person works out


----------



## Coldfire

True

Next person does not work out


----------



## itstheiceman

false

just got a membership yesterday

next person has never changed a flat tire


----------



## Coldfire

Seven Days a week BTW

False,

Next person has changed a flat tire


----------



## CAPONE

true all the time

next person thinks Jessica Biel is HOTT


----------



## Coldfire

Nice fix Ice, very fast


----------



## itstheiceman

meh

next person thinks jessica alba is smokin


----------



## Coldfire

True

Next person thing Jessica Beil is not hot


----------



## itstheiceman

thanks dude


----------



## ICEE

True shes ok

Next person thinks the Yankees suck


----------



## Coldfire

Hell yeah, she is smoking BTW


----------



## ICEE

this thread is hopping to fast to even type something


----------



## Coldfire

Damn it, I am all jacked out of line

Don't care about baseball

Next person loves baseball


----------



## itstheiceman

false

dont really care for it

next person has crapped they're shorts before


----------



## ICEE

True









next person stepped in dog sh*t before


----------



## Coldfire

False

next person actually has crapped in their pants but is too afriad to say "true"


----------



## itstheiceman

true...

i farted before on a school trip and squirted some

lmfao

next person has a shaved head


----------



## Coldfire

meh, that worked out well for me

False,

Next person does not have a child


----------



## itstheiceman

fucken CF fast fingers


----------



## ICEE




----------



## Coldfire

True

I shave my head. Not completely bald, but very short

Next person's hair looks like a hippy


----------



## itstheiceman

false i got nice groomed hair

next person has a hairy back


----------



## Coldfire

itstheiceman said:


> true...
> 
> *i farted before on a school trip and squirted some*
> 
> lmfao
> 
> next person has a shaved head


----------



## ICEE

i guess im after iceman


----------



## Coldfire

False,
I do not have hair on my back

Next person has blonde hair


----------



## itstheiceman

Coldfire said:


> true...
> 
> *i farted before on a school trip and squirted some*
> 
> lmfao
> 
> next person has a shaved head











[/quote]

LMFAO AHAHAHHAHH (true tho) blush blush


----------



## ICEE

Coldfire said:


> True
> 
> Next person has blonde hair


False

Next person is confused


----------



## Coldfire

True










Next person is up to speed in this thread


----------



## CAPONE

True VERY

Next person likes rap or hip hop the old school sh*t


----------



## itstheiceman

true

next person cant keep up to CF'S games


----------



## Coldfire

False

Next person types slow


----------



## ICEE

false i pawn CF

Next person is


----------



## Coldfire

False

But I will be in about one hour

Next person does not drink

Why do I have to be pawned?


----------



## ICEE

itstheiceman said:


> true
> 
> next person cant keep up to CF'S games


U have to be pawned cuz I can keep up with you

False

Next person would stick their hand in CFs saltwater tank


----------



## Coldfire

True

Even though that Maroon Clown is a little SOB, I still do it. Did it last night.

Next person does not have a SW tank


----------



## ICEE

True

Next person want a sw tank


----------



## Coldfire

False,

I have a SW tank

Next person wants a Rhom


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person wants a Tiger


----------



## Coldfire

ATF









If so, then True

If not, then False

Next person has a Red Devil


----------



## ICEE

no a Tiger lol I want one

False

Next person is getting married soon


----------



## Coldfire

True

next person wants to be a player for life


----------



## itstheiceman

depends...

if i find a smokin hot GF then ill be with her for a loooooooooooooooong time, if not then player for sure

next person has owned a solid fish other then a piranha


----------



## Coldfire

True

Oscars, Red Devils, JD's, Bala Sharks, Cichlids, etc....

Next person just bought their first tank.


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person has owned a tig catfish


----------



## Coldfire

False,

Next person has owned a pike?


----------



## ICEE

not owned one but cauught one

next person has owned a turtle


----------



## Coldfire

True

A snapping turtle

The pike that you caught, is that the same kind that you can buy at the LFS? My LFS has some pikes, and I was wondering how big they get? Do you know?

Next person has a snake


----------



## ICEE

False

The pike I caught was in a lake and was 20+inches I knoq theirs a lot of different kinds of ike and they all range in sizes

Next person has been to Hawaii


----------



## Coldfire

True

The next person does not travel


----------



## ICEE

False

The next person owns a RV


----------



## Coldfire

False

RV's are for old people (no offence to anyone that has one)

Next person love road trips


----------



## ICEE

True

Next person loves movie Road Trip


----------



## Coldfire

meh, it was ok

next person loves leaving the office for the weekend


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

VERY TRUE
Next person is bored at work


----------



## ICEE

false

next person is gonna go to bar tonight


----------



## PinKragon

False

Next person loves to be at work


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person likes not working


----------



## PinKragon

False... No work no money no money no good stuff....

Next person owns a Cadi....


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person owns a Lincoln


----------



## ZOSICK

coutl said:


> False
> 
> Next person owns a Lincoln


false

the next person suffers from chronic Epididymitis....


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person likes singing in shower


----------



## the REASON

false.

the next person is dannyboy.


----------



## Pitbullmike

False

The next person is drinking the 4 beer of a 12 pack


----------



## CAPONE

FALSE Dont drink

next person has done a Hoka before


----------



## some_kid

false (?)
the next person would be kind enough to explain what a "Hoka" is to those of us who dont know what it is.


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person watches MMA


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member is coutl


----------



## ICEE

True

Next member has bought a Piranha from a Sponsor


----------



## [email protected]°

TRUE!! Many purchases...

Next poster has been to one of our sponsors stores....


----------



## CorGravey

some_kid said:


> false (?)
> the next person would be kind enough to explain what a "Hoka" is to those of us who dont know what it is.


Actaully its spelled Hookah and pronounced "who-kah" Its a water bong with hoses to inhale through and the bowl on the top.


----------



## ICEE

Bake at 98.6° said:


> TRUE!! Many purchases...
> 
> Next poster has been to one of our sponsors stores....


False

Next person has traded with another P-Fury member


----------



## eiji

False

Next person is bald


----------



## Pitbullmike

False

The next person has more then 4 tanks


----------



## ICEE

False

The next person wns a snakehead


----------



## nitrofish

coutl said:


> False
> 
> The next person wns a snakehead


true, well at least I used to.

the next person rides a motorcycle. true or false


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person has rode a go cart


----------



## CAPONE

true

the next person is drunk while on the computer


----------



## ICEE

false

next person is gonna get drunk tonight


----------



## CorGravey

True
Coconut rum and pineapple juice righ now lol

Next person seldom or never drinks


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person owns a ray


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member didnt do anything exciting today


----------



## CorGravey

False, had sexy shower with the Girlfriend!

Next person is single


----------



## some_kid

true. but not for long i hope. At a carnival for 8 hours with her yesterday, fireworks tonight, maybe a movie tomorrow?

next person has paid 40 bucks for a case of beer


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

false

next person has a ring on one of their fingers


----------



## [email protected]°

False...

Not getting married til next year, and I don't wear jewelry....

Next poster has spent over $100. at the bar in one night...


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person likes the Mets


----------



## [email protected]°

Well duh!!

Next poster has been to Mexico


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person just ate Mexican


----------



## CorGravey

True, Tacos

Next person get really bad gas after a feed of 7 tacos


----------



## ICEE

False I dont eat 7 tacos

Next person likes popcorn


----------



## fassw22

false

the next person made out with their mailman/maillady


----------



## ICEE

false

next person is a mailman


----------



## SNAKEBITE

wth...false

next member went to church today


----------



## ICEE

false didnt go today

next person owns a ternetzi piranha


----------



## SNAKEBITE

true









next member is hyphen


----------



## fassw22

false

the next member has a strange fetish for feet


----------



## rocker

LMAO False

Next person owns something illegal.


----------



## Pitbullmike

False

The next person wishes they went to church today


----------



## [email protected]°

TRUE

But let me explain....

Church for me is going to the bar next to the actuall church at 10:30 AM when they open. It is a tradition amongst an ever growing group of bar friends....

Next poster would like to join my "Church"


----------



## ICEE

False have my own church but wouldnt mind going to yours

NExt person has owned a geryi


----------



## Pitbullmike

False I would love to own one tho

The next person has a 200 or bigger gallon tank


----------



## ICEE

false

next person is going to bed soon


----------



## [email protected]°

False

I'm still at work for another hour, then I have an hours drive home, then I'm gonna unwind for a few hours...

Next poster is the oldest among siblings


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person has more then an hour drive to work


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member is unemployed


----------



## [email protected]°

FALSE

I am quite gainfully employed!!

Next poster is an ONLY CHILD...


----------



## Steelrain

false

The next poster masturbates more than once a day


----------



## sid_the_kid87

False...3 siblings...

next person never thought this thread would last this long!!!


----------



## [email protected]°

Steelrain said:


> false
> 
> The next poster masturbates more than once a day


Nope... once a day at most...

I'm in my 30's now....

Next poster answers Sid's question...


----------



## CorGravey

False

Next person watched kicking and screaming on TMN this weekend


----------



## ICEE

False

NExt person likes cichlids better then Piranhas


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

False

Next person is going camping this weekend?


----------



## fassw22

false

next person hates the Friday the 13th series


----------



## Coldfire

meh

they are entertaining, but that is about it

Next person loves horror movies


----------



## ICEE

True

Next person is a male


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

False

next person is hungry right now


----------



## [email protected]°

FALSE

Next person likes to play beer pong


----------



## rocker

False

I dont drink....yet.

Next person has won a large sum of money before.


----------



## ICEE

False I wish

Next person gambles


----------



## Pitbullmike

True

Next persons loses alot of money gambling


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person has been to Vegas


----------



## Pitbullmike

False but I am planing on going soon hopefully can't wait

The next person loves all sports


----------



## ICEE

True









Next person loves girls


----------



## Pitbullmike

Oh yes very true

The next loves guys lol


----------



## ICEE

false

next person loves emoticons


----------



## Natt King Shoal

Ah Ummm False

The next person has tried to commit suicide


----------



## ICEE

false

next person is indebt


----------



## [email protected]°

TRUE, but not for much longer... I'm almost done paying off over $30K

Next person has read "on the road" by Jack Kerouack


----------



## Pitbullmike

False

The next person loves a good book


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person hates reading books


----------



## Pitbullmike

True and false never realy been a book reader but like reading to my son

The next person owns a dog


----------



## some_kid

true, st bernard (sp?)

next person likes to argue about politics for the hell of it


----------



## ICEE

True

next person owns a snake


----------



## rocker

False

One day.

Next person like to start sh*t for the fun of it.


----------



## [email protected]°

False!!

Next poster LOVES mashed potatos...


----------



## ICEE

True

Next poster likes Calzones


----------



## rocker

Had to looks that one up.

True, my caffeteria at school sells them and they're good.

Next person is a virgin.


----------



## CorGravey

False

Next person has been in a threesome


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person had an argument with 2p


----------



## rocker

TRUE
OMG DONT GET ME STARTED

Next person hates pizza


----------



## ICEE

When I read that whole thread I was









False

Next person has a peru rhomb


----------



## CorGravey

False 
next person has owned a manueli


----------



## rocker

Omg that guy just...URG OMFG FUUUUUUUCKKKK

Anywho, False. I do have a Peru Rhom though =D.

Next person doesnt keep piranhas.


----------



## CorGravey

False

Next person has long hair


----------



## [email protected]°

Unfortunately true... my Irritans just died









Next poster has owned a bird as a pet...


----------



## ICEE

It was like he disagreed with u and then said the same thing u did









False

Next person laughs a lot


----------



## rocker

He needs some of these









True and false. I usually make others laugh tehee.

Srry to hear about your irritan man









Next person got into a fight recently.


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person takes lots of pics


----------



## Pitbullmike

False

Next person loves getting there photo taken


----------



## rocker

False.

Just noticed mr.blueberyr got banned, good ridence.

Nex person is over 18 years of age.


----------



## [email protected]°

True, im almost twice that age

What did Mr. B-berry do??

Next poster has spent at least 1 night in a hospital


----------



## rocker

Who cares hes gone.

False.

Next person has gone under the knife.


----------



## CorGravey

False, next person likes guppies


----------



## ICEE

False

next poster likes plecos


----------



## CorGravey

True

Next person has a fishing liscence


----------



## [email protected]°

True....

They are pretty cool fish...

Next poster has lost a member of thier immediate family (Mother, Father, Sibling)


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person owns a catfish any kind


----------



## some_kid

true, striped rapheal coexisting with 5 reds for about 6 months now

next poster lost a catfish to their piranha


----------



## rocker

False

Next person has bene bit by thier piranha.


----------



## ICEE

false

Next person wants a tig


----------



## Pitbullmike

False

The next person wishes they were in vegas


----------



## Natt King Shoal

False - unless UFC is there.

Next person has read every single post in this thread


----------



## [email protected]°

True..

Been following it sice its inception

Next poster has NOT read all the posts in this thread


----------



## Pitbullmike

true

The next person owns a black mask elong


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person is bored


----------



## Pitbullmike

True about to go to bed

The next person is wide awake


----------



## ICEE

True

Next person uses windows vista


----------



## [email protected]°

FALSE

Next poster uses a Mac


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person uses Laptop


----------



## rocker

False. I wish

Next person wants a laptop.


----------



## fassw22

false, i have one

next person lives in the east coast


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member lives in a apt


----------



## [email protected]°

False

used to, but I'm back "home sweet home" with my pops while I save for my wedding...

Next poster owns their own house


----------



## ICEE

False

NExt person owns their car


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

True

Next person is wearing a blue shirt


----------



## ICEE

False blue shorts

Next person favorite color is orange


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

false

Next person drinks milk everyday


----------



## ICEE

True

NExt person likes Fruity Pebbles


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

True

Next person had breakfast this morning


----------



## ICEE

True

Next person doesnt eat breakfast that much


----------



## some_kid

true, i usually dont wake up till 11 or noon

next person has eaten kangaroo jerky


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person has eaten turkey jerkey


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

true

next person like to eat slim jim


----------



## ICEE

true their ok

Next person likes Beer


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

True

Next person likes beer bongs


----------



## ICEE

False Beer Pong is better

Next person likes Wendys Hamburgers


----------



## Rice & Beanz

False

Next person prefer ass over hooters on women!


----------



## ICEE

TRUE Meh both are nice

Next person likes refried beans


----------



## Rice & Beanz

True and with rice !!

Next person feed their piranhas goldfish


----------



## ICEE

Refried beans are my favorite









False

Next person lives in an apartment


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

False, condo

Next person is at work


----------



## Rice & Beanz

True

Next person has a dog


----------



## ICEE

True

Next person has a reptile


----------



## some_kid

false, but my sister has a tortoise

next person has a powerful urge to burn and/or blow something up right now


----------



## rocker

True.

The past 2 weeks weve been burning up sh*t. We started this fire and we heard the firetrucks and we jetted through this feild of thorns and sh*t. One of my closest freinds is moving to Calgary so we had to make his last few days great ones. Ever since then I always have matches in my pocket.

Next person is a only child.


----------



## ICEE

FAlse

Next person is going to c fireworks on the 4th


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

True =D

Next person is gonna cook barbeque for 4th of July


----------



## rocker

False.

Next person has seen Independence Day (the movie).


----------



## DC2RJUN

true

next person has done some fishing


----------



## b_ack51

True

Next person likes to modify cars


----------



## ASNXPS2

True.

Next person has 6 fish tanks


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person has been to a MLB game


----------



## PinKragon

FALSE

Next person is wearing a thong??


----------



## ICEE

False

NExt person needs to get a tan


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

false but wouldnt mind adding to it or course

next person has a cordless phone


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

True

Next person is going to buy the iPhone


----------



## Rice & Beanz

False

the next person's birthday is within this week


----------



## rocker

False.

Next person birthay was last week.


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

False

Next person is an insomniac


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person likes Fried Rice


----------



## rocker

TRUE.

Nex person is a schizophreniac


----------



## ICEE

False

NExt person is Rocker


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

False

Next person is coutl


----------



## rocker

True









Next person is Jiam Ji Girl


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

True!

Next person is bored at work


----------



## ICEE

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> False
> 
> Next person is coutl


True

NExt person needs to shave


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

true (and not just my face) HAHAHAHAHA

next person shaves more then their face


----------



## Pitbullmike

False

The next person needs to shave there back


----------



## ICEE

True

Next person has shaved their head


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

true

next person shaved their toes


----------



## ICEE

piranha_guy_dan said:


> true


lol leaves us without a question


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

look up........... i didnt even edit my post what u talkin bout???

next person thinks coutl is losing it


----------



## rocker

False. I think he was joking and edited your own quote himself.

Next person will edit my quote


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

false (im too lazy)

next person had sex last night


----------



## Pitbullmike

True

the next person wishes they had sex last night


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person is a loner


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

true

next person is getting laid tonight


----------



## CorGravey

True

Next person is a virgin and is also gonna say false bcuz theyre to embarassed to admit it in the internet


----------



## PinKragon

True to the first statment False to the second one









Mmmm Next person likes to fart in front of people....


----------



## [email protected]°

It's TRUE!!!

I work in NYC and you can fire at will cause there are so many dam people that nobody knows who delt it!!

Next person is going to try farting in a large crowd next time they get the chance...


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person has bad allergies


----------



## some_kid

false, only allergic to penicillen (sp?)
it gives me hives









next person thinks this game will last 100+ pages


----------



## r1dermon

false, 30 has been a good amount of time...

the next person has eaten something while it's still alive


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person is a doctor


----------



## PinKragon

False

Fashion Designer...









Next person love Candies "ALmost" as much as I do :nod:


----------



## ICEE

True

Next person loves jack daniels


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member has been arrested


----------



## ICEE

False

The next person has witnessed a crime


----------



## [email protected]°

TRUE, I have seen many....

Next poster has served on a jury


----------



## SNAKEBITE

true, for only aday then ask the judge to dismiss me from doing jury duty

next member smokes cigarettes


----------



## ICEE

False

NExt person likes Rap


----------



## [email protected]°

True, but only GOOD rap that never gets played on radio or TV (UNDERGROUND)

Next person does NOT like Rap


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

false

next person loves country


----------



## [email protected]°

FALSE!! and True

I can BARELY tolerate a few things in modern country music BUT I love classic country music

Next poster has been to a RAVE, or had a crazy rave like club experience


----------



## CorGravey

True

Next person want to take Pinkragons virginity lol


----------



## MONGO 

false

next person has had an encounter with a street walker


----------



## CorGravey

RockinTimbz said:


> false
> 
> next person has had an encounter with a street walker


^^^ RT=









False, well ive seen em but never needed one

Next person enjoys the company of animals.


----------



## MONGO 

CorGrav420 said:


> false
> 
> next person has had an encounter with a street walker


^^^ RT=









False, well ive seen em but never needed one

Next person enjoys the company of animals.
[/quote]







im just respectful and think pink wouldnt appreciate people saying they want to take her virginity


----------



## ICEE

Next person plays Dawn of War


----------



## Rice & Beanz

False

The next person use to own a Sega Genesis system


----------



## ICEE

True

Next person has a digital camera


----------



## Rice & Beanz

True

Next person loves sweets


----------



## ICEE

True some sweets

Next person wonders where their money went


----------



## Rice & Beanz

True....the more i work, the more im in debt.....its odd!









the next person is in debt


----------



## ICEE

False

NExt person has kids


----------



## Rice & Beanz

True

Next person is a kid


----------



## ICEE

False

NExt person is divorced


----------



## Rice & Beanz

False....never married, and probably never will

Next person has a girlfriend


----------



## rocker

False, sad i know.









Next perons has a boyfriend.


----------



## Coldfire

False

Engaged I am

Next person is Married.


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person is eating lunch


----------



## PinKragon

False......
/but is hungry









Next person has 2 gfs?


----------



## rocker

False.

My Count to A Million thread got locked









Next person likes A Clockwork Orange.


----------



## CorGravey

[quote name='RockinTimbz' post='1982319' date='Jun 27 2007, 11:29 AM'







im just respectful and think pink wouldnt appreciate people saying they want to take her virginity








[/quote]
Pink admitted her virginity at the top of the last page, Im sure there are lots of guys/girls who wouldnt mind...Shes Hot. I meant NO disrespect.

Maybe shes offended that you wouldnt step up to the task.

Oh yeah the game...
False, actually i dont know what that is

Next person likes terrorists


----------



## ICEE

False

NExt person thinks their hot


----------



## CorGravey

True

Next person thinks I am hot


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person is hot cuz they have no AC


----------



## CorGravey

False,

Next person is going fishing this weekend b4 They get drunk for Canada day!!!! ~





















~


----------



## ICEE

WHo gives a sh*t about Canada day









False

Next person lives in US


----------



## rocker

O ya, isnt it you can fihs without a liscense this weekend?

False.

Next person lives outside Canada or the US


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person tans


----------



## CorGravey

False and False, u still need a liscence

Next persont thinks coutl is a jerk 4 making this post












coutl said:


> WHo gives a sh*t about Canada day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False
> 
> Next person lives in US


----------



## rocker

True.

Maybe its not in Nova Scotia then, there are these commercial playing thoughout this week saying on some certain day you cna fihs wiht your fmaily iwhtout a license.

Next person has caught a Marlin.


----------



## CorGravey

False, I wish

Next person can unhook a front clasp bra with one hand


----------



## rocker

False.

I just have to look at it









Next person has a bra.


----------



## CorGravey

False, although i can walk into the bedroom and try one on at anytime lol

Next person has drivin a right hand drive vehicle


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

false

next person has been to a professional sports game LIVE


----------



## rocker

True.

Jays yo BRAP BRAP BULLLEEEET.

Next person is closes this thread cause its SPAM


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

False

Next person is bored like me


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

false

next person thinks it blows the the sports jersey counting thread was closed.......... (cant go higher then 99 anyways)


----------



## rocker

True

Next person makes anothe rone of those threads.
lmao


----------



## Pitbullmike

False

The next person is enjoying some A/C


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

False.. my work is too cold =( I have my heater on under my desk

Next person had spam and eggs this morning


----------



## some_kid

false, i woke up at noon, so it was more of an egg/toast lunch

next person has a mutant/deformed fish


----------



## CorGravey

False

Next person, like me, didnt think the jersey thread was supposed to be counting


----------



## sid_the_kid87

False

next person thinks chris benoit didn't do it !!!


----------



## rocker

False

Next person thinks OJ didnt do it.


----------



## CorGravey

False

Next person thinks paris hilton is fugly


----------



## ICEE

False not fugly

Next person wants to eat pizza


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

false, had it last night

next person think nicole ritchie is fugggggggly


----------



## Pitbullmike

True

The next person thinks rosie odonnell is hot


----------



## CorGravey

False

Next person owns a SW tank


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

false, not yet atleast... in process

next person is glad paris is out of jail


----------



## CorGravey

True, now i can continue stalking her

Next person hates cats


----------



## Pitbullmike

Very true

Next person loves cuddling with cats


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

true

next person is about to play Wow


----------



## Coldfire

False,

I have no idea what "wow" is

next person loves board games


----------



## rocker

True.

WOW is gay. World of Warcraft. I occasioanlly go to computer cafes to play Counterstrike wiht my freinds. And there are always like 6 year old or 30 year old chinese people playing WOW and shouting in chinese about how they killed a goblin and gay sh*t. Its so sad really.

Next person sucks at monopoly.


----------



## CorGravey

True, never finished a game

Next person likes to play risk


----------



## Coldfire

False









I have never really played, so I guess the answer is no

Next person does not play games on-line


----------



## CorGravey

True

Next person has been to nova scotia


----------



## Coldfire

True

I presume you meant to say "never been"

Next person has been to Nova Scotia

Then, then answer is False,

I presumed wrong

Next person has been to Alabama.


----------



## Pitbullmike

True on my way to FL

The next person lives in MI


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

fasle

next person is gonna post in the sports jersey count thread


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member just woke up


----------



## CorGravey

False

Next person knows the square root of 1


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

false

next person ate sh*t for money


----------



## some_kid

false

next person WOULD eat sh*t for money


----------



## CorGravey

False, well..................Depends on how much sh*t for how much money, still, prolly not
Next person has punched out a transvestite before


----------



## Pitbullmike

False but would if ever seen one

Next person loves trannies


----------



## CorGravey

2p2f ?
j/k
False
Next person dances with chicks at clubs.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

false (got a g/f) and dont go clubbing lol

next person dances by themself at clubs lol


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

LOL false

next person is from California


----------



## PinKragon

True I live in Cali Caliente

Next person is eating something right now..... What yah eating???


----------



## some_kid

true, oatmeal cookie. NO NUTS OR RAISINS!!!!!!!!!!!

next person also enjoys an oatmeal cookie now and then


----------



## Pitbullmike

True with out the rasins

The next person likes cookies to


----------



## PinKragon

TRUE I love cookies they call me cookie monster










Next person is thinking the nex question he/she is gonna ask next??? :S


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

true haha

next person is chewing gum


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person does chewing tabacco


----------



## Rice & Beanz

False

next person has a crush on someone on p-fury...


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

false, hyphen would kill me

next person is sleepy


----------



## ICEE

False

NExt person has a brandti


----------



## [email protected]°

FALSE

Next poster lives within 200 miles of the ocean


----------



## ICEE

False

Next poster was happy David Wright hit a homer 10 minutes ago


----------



## Pitbullmike

False I don't realy watch baseball

The next person owns a rhom


----------



## ICEE

False

NExt person plays volleyball


----------



## Pitbullmike

False lol

The next person likes watching ladies play vollyball


----------



## [email protected]°

TRUE!!

Who doesn't!?!

Next poster nas been to Atlantic City in NJ


----------



## Pitbullmike

False

The next poster loves bass fishing


----------



## Badrad1532

True

The next poster has 6 Red Bellies and 2 Terns


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

false 
next pearson has a 16'' rhom


----------



## ICEE

!sparky! said:


> .


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

sorry!
about . i just went to post after next person like bass fishing but someone already posted


----------



## Pitbullmike

!sparky! said:


> false
> next pearson has a 16'' rhom


False

The next person is confused to


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

true!

next pearson thinks pit bull mike is weird


----------



## PinKragon

coutl said:


> .











[/quote]
x


----------



## rocker

The new 2P2F

False

Next person had Pink Tacos this week.


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

and this girl


----------



## PinKragon

False.. they were shrimp tacos
Mmmmm Rico!!

Next person is wonderign who !sparky! is??


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

what that?

sparky is my elong! 
read under look down!


----------



## rocker

I told you, hes 2p2f on another account.

False.

Next person is asian


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

hey look down i made your shoes! lol me irish!

next peason has a rhom and has pics on the p fury account!


----------



## Pitbullmike

False

The next person is white


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

true

next person is blue!


----------



## PinKragon

False PinK










Next person is watching TV?? what are you watching Mr. Next Person??


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

true

watching my fish on my cam live!


----------



## PinKragon

Mmm question???


----------



## some_kid

PinKragon said:


> False PinK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next person is watching TV?? what are you watching Mr. Next Person??


true, lil bush is on... funny stuff

next person wants to give me a million dollars


----------



## ICEE

!sparky! said:


> what that?
> 
> sparky is my elong!
> read under look down!


You are totally f*cking up this thread


----------



## Pitbullmike

False

The next wants to give me a 200 gallon tank


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

nvm


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person wants a Piraya



!sparky! said:


> true me i give you a million dollers but take them back!
> 
> so someone that will take free kises from my elong
> she kissed my arm once


If u dont wanna follow the guidlines of the game then dont post in here


----------



## Pitbullmike

True

Next person owns a Piraya


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

true who dosen't

next person want to give me 1 cent!


----------



## ICEE

False I wouldnt even give u a half a cent

NExt person wants A Caribe


----------



## Pitbullmike

True

The next person has a huge red


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person wants a electric eel


----------



## rocker

True.

Next person wnats sparky to go away

ahahahaha


----------



## ICEE

True









Next person wants a backrub


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

true!

next person want's a black mask elongatus!


----------



## Pitbullmike

True

Next person want to deep sea fish


----------



## ICEE

True If I dont get seasick

NExt person is too young to drive


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

true only 14yr

next person want's me to go!


----------



## ICEE

True









NExt person is younger then 10


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

true i got my sister to type that!

next person want's a bottle af sprite


----------



## some_kid

posted a few seconds after sparky...


----------



## ICEE

False I gott off pop

Next person has a dvd player


----------



## rocker

True.

Netx perosn has blueray player.


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

false don't like music

next person like's barbie


----------



## some_kid

DAMNIT SPARKY
posted seconds after you AGAIN


----------



## rocker

3 posts at the same time wow


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

some_kid said:


> DAMNIT SPARKY
> posted seconds after you AGAIN


lol

let's keep going

next person like britney spears


----------



## some_kid

false they both suck

next person DIDNT make me edit my post by posting mere seconds before me


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

false

next person want's me as a friend! lol


----------



## some_kid

false
next person thinks this thread got killed within the past half hour....


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

true bye me!









next person thinks we should just keep going!


----------



## some_kid

true,

next person noticed that me and sparky's post counts are now the same...?


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

true as you just said it well i will beat you to 1000

next person thinks we should keep going untill me and sum kid hit's 1000


----------



## some_kid

true but not neccessarily on this thread

next person (preferably not sparky) thinks sparky should learn to spell my name....


----------



## [email protected]°

True..

Sparky, you are LAME!!

This thread has jumped the shark!!!

Next poster agrees with me...


----------



## ICEE

True

Sparky is a ****

Next person wants to Go to a Nascar race


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

false

next person wants to play yahoo pool with me


----------



## ICEE

TRue ill play and kick ur ass

NExt person is wondering what dans name is


----------



## PinKragon

False... i think i know it

Next person can't sleep and has too cause is working early in the morning


----------



## ICEE

False

NExt person takes a cab to work


----------



## PinKragon

FALSE...lol thats funny for a person that runs a limosuine business









Next person rides the bus to get to school and or to work???


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person is ghey


----------



## r1dermon

false...

next person likes their steak rare


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person prefers pork over beef


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

fasle

next person's suit is black


----------



## ICEE

True

Next person favorite color is black


----------



## [email protected]°

False...

It's GREEN









Next person is married or engaged


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

false

next person spanks the monkey


----------



## joey'd

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> false
> 
> next person spanks the monkey


true spanking it now
next person is a car buff and probably owns a gun too


----------



## [email protected]°

True, but not the gun part... they wouldnt let me have one cause I was arrested when I was 17 years old...

NJ... Only the criminals have guns!!!

Next poster owns a motorcycle...


----------



## joey'd

Bake at 98.6° said:


> True, but not the gun part... they wouldnt let me have one cause I was arrested when I was 17 years old...
> 
> NJ... Only the criminals have guns!!!
> 
> Next poster owns a motorcycle...


false but im getting my license
next person hopefully has a job


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

True I got a job.

next person is a spammer in here.


----------



## Coldfire

True

Next person views this thread, but never posts


----------



## Pitbullmike

False \

The next person is a career car theif


----------



## ICEE

False

next person has OG award


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

False

Next person loves thursdays


----------



## ICEE

True

NExt person is at home


----------



## PinKragon

TRUE

Next person is lazy


----------



## ICEE

True sometimes

Next person wants to rest


----------



## PinKragon

FALSE

Nexst person is a weirdo







I am


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

true lol jk

next person likes carp fishing!


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person likes perch to eat


----------



## LFSuperfly144

Lucky guess............TRUE

The next person drives a ford.............


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

true a toy truck!

next person cought a 9 pounder bass


----------



## ICEE

False

NExt person has a king cobra


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

false allmost got one!

next person has a big savanah monitor


----------



## CorGravey

False
Next person is a thread Nazi


----------



## ICEE

False

NExt person has a spider


----------



## CorGravey

False but want one the GF wont let me get the red knee tarantula

Next person is on facebook


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person has a myspace


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

true

next person has a xanga or livejournal


----------



## ICEE

False

NExt person likes V8 drinks


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

true, but it has a lot of sodium.. so ppl who like it/love it... kick back some

next person drinks carrot juice


----------



## CorGravey

False, but i love v8

nexperson has mixed clamato and beer with pepper for a hangover


----------



## Coldfire

False?

Next person drinks bloody Mary's for hang-overs


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

false, but i like them... just not too much tabasco

next person wants to drink right now


----------



## ICEE

FAlse

Next person wantrs to c a pic of Coldfires woman


----------



## CorGravey

true
next person shaves their privates


----------



## [email protected]°

False

Next poster wants a 3 some...


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

true

next person likes gold fish


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

false

next person hurt themself at work today


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

false

next person likes ham


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

true

next person like spam (the canned ham)


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

true, aww yeah i love me some spam

next person like eggs with their spam


----------



## PinKragon

EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWw sPam







eggs









FALSE

Next person likes eggs


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

true.. yum yum

next person likes mole the food (sp?)


----------



## PinKragon

FALSE too spicy

Next person likes to take looooooooooooong walks on the beach


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

true, btu haven't done that in a while

next person likes lumpia =P


----------



## PinKragon

FALSE

Next person might be as picky as I am whne it comes to food


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

false

next person thinks paris hilton is a load of sh*t... ( claims she does/did no drugs.. ha)


----------



## CorGravey

True BS

Next peron has seen "one night in paris"


----------



## PinKragon

FALSE couldnt care less bout paris hilton.... i dont have time to pay attention to people i dont know, i have more intersting things to do









Next person loves to eat chicken wings??


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

^^False... what's it about exactly?? lol

next person is... is... typing a response on another thread while reading this


----------



## CorGravey

sh*t! Jiam JI Girl has fast fingers


----------



## PinKragon

True another thread in another forum









Next person hates paris but keeps talking about her


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

LOL COR...

True.. but I hate far more irritating ppl

next person is Corgrav!


----------



## PinKragon

FALSE is the motha f*cking QUEEN









Next person hates Tequila!


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

False

next person thinks of themselves as a heiress like paris


----------



## CorGravey

> ^^False... what's it about exactly?? lol


False, and to answer ur question is the porno that leaked from paris' boyfriemd

Next person has urinated in a swimming pool


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

false! i don't remeber!

next person like gays!


----------



## joey'd

!sparky! said:


> false! i don't remeber!
> 
> next person like gays!


hells ya, i wanna take you to a gay bar, so much fun omg
ok next person has myspace


----------



## CorGravey

False

Next person thinks sparky and fargo should hook up


----------



## some_kid

ture, illegal or not, it seems that its meant to be

next person is traveling for the fourth of july


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

false

next person is going to spend 4th of july with friends, not family


----------



## CorGravey

false, traveling to my parents house 10 mins away for my bros birthday (were canadian and dont celebrate independence day)

Next peerson drives a van


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

bleh nevermind!

false... i drive a sports car

next person likes pork chops!


----------



## CorGravey

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> hahah i beat you again corgrav =P


lol

Whoa wheres the question?


----------



## [email protected]°

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> bleh nevermind!
> 
> false... i drive a sports car
> 
> next person likes pork chops!


TRUE!!

Next person is working on 4th of July like me


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

true working at the taning spa! hot chick all day long! more p*ssy than you can think of!

next person has a savanah monitor


----------



## some_kid

false

life is almost as perfect for the next person as it is for me... (its been a good day)


----------



## PinKragon

TRUE I love my life









Next person is sooooooooooooooooooo sleepy


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

false (sleepy isnt the word)

next person is off work tomorrow


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

true!

next person is wering pink!


----------



## [email protected]°

TRUE!!

I am off on Fridays and Saturdays...

Next person works on Saturday


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

pink dress or pink under where bake!?

mike sign on msn!


----------



## [email protected]°

!sparky! said:


> pink dress or pink under where bake!?
> 
> mike sign on msn!


I was responding to P-G-D dunbass!!

Next poster is working on Saturday...


----------



## some_kid

false, no job









next person uses xfire


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

Bake at 98.6° said:


> pink dress or pink under where bake!?
> 
> mike sign on msn!


I was responding to P-G-D dunbass!!

Next poster is working on Saturday...
[/quote]

i no!


----------



## Pitbullmike

some_kid said:


> false, no job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next person uses xfire


False

the next person feeds feeders


----------



## ICEE

False

Next persons IQ is 55


----------



## rocker

False.

Next person doesnt know what IQ stands for.


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person is a smoker


----------



## Pitbullmike

False

The next person is a future oxygen user lol


----------



## ICEE

False

NExt person likes Gatorade


----------



## Pitbullmike

True

The next person likes pepsi


----------



## rocker

False.

Next perosn has drank a whole bottle of Jack Daniels in 1 night.


----------



## [email protected]°

FALSE

I did drink 1/2 a 1L bottle, and have NEVER drank JD since...

I have drunk an entire bottle of 92 proof rum in one night tho...

Next person is too young to drink


----------



## SNAKEBITE

true

2 more months

next person has driven a go-cart


----------



## skubasteve!

True

Next person likes mustard over mayo.


----------



## [email protected]°

TRUE!!

Mustard is one of my favorite condiments... it's all about the vinegar and mustard has a lot of it...

Next person has a vegetable garden


----------



## Sheppard

False. 
Just some dead grass in my yard.

Next person has been Scuba Diving


----------



## Coldfire

True

Hawaii, Cabo, Cancun are the highlights thus far....

Next person is afraid of the Ocean.


----------



## b_ack51

False - i'm more afraid of rivers and lakes - goddamn lochness monster!

Next person has eaten at ponderosa steak house


----------



## Coldfire

b_ack51 said:


> False - i'm more afraid of rivers and lakes - *goddamn lochness monster*!
> 
> Next person has eaten at ponderosa steak house












False

Next person does not like steak


----------



## b_ack51

False

Next person does not wear diapers


----------



## Coldfire

True

Next person does wear diapers


----------



## Pitbullmike

False

The next person wears depends


----------



## Coldfire

False, perhaps when I get much older, but not yet

Next person is going camping this weekend


----------



## eiji

False, (and i never had one)

next person have stuff toys..


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

amazingly false.... I can't think of one stuff animal I still have.. hmmm

next person is happy its FRIDAY!!!!


----------



## CorGravey

True

Next person talks in their sleep


----------



## WhiteLineRacer

amazingly true









too slow









Sometimes talks in sleep

next person has halitosis


----------



## PinKragon

False

Next person is partying like a rock star today


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

True.. TGIF

Next person is eating breakfast


----------



## EZmoney

False... i had to check the Lounge first, but i am going to the kitchen next...

Next person is listening to the radio.


----------



## Rice & Beanz

False,,,,Im at work, listening to the manager nag

Next person has a classic car!


----------



## eiji

False

Next person have more than one mobile phone


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person is a card collector


----------



## Coldfire

True, business card collector. Gotta have those business contacts!

Next person loves baseball cards


----------



## ICEE

False but I used to

NExt person is going swimming today


----------



## Coldfire

True, at my fiancee's mountain cabin

Next person does not like the mountians


----------



## LFSuperfly144

False.......................
.
.
.
.
The next person has a fish tank........


----------



## Coldfire

True

Next person does not like fish


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

false

next person made a simpson character and posted it on the pfury thread


----------



## Coldfire

False

I am at the office, so no need to play with simpson characters.

Next person started that thread


----------



## ICEE

False

NExt person is gonna go out tonight


----------



## Coldfire

Out of the house, out to the bar, out with friends, out of town, out of state









True, out of town

Next person it going to sit at home tonight


----------



## ICEE

Coldfire said:


> Out of the house, out to the bar, out with friends, out of town, out of state
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, out of town
> 
> Next person it going to sit at home tonight


Either of those

False Im going with my brother

NExt person has only brother and no sister


----------



## Coldfire

True

Next person has a sister


----------



## Guest

False

The next person can't swim.


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person cant swim underwater


----------



## Coldfire

false,

How can you swim, but not swim underwater?

Next person can swim.


----------



## ICEE

IDK









True im pretty good at swimming

NExt person doesnt like tubing


----------



## Coldfire

False

Tubing is great, either behind a boat or down a river

Next person likes to water ski.


----------



## ICEE

Tubing is so fun behind a boat lol we had one of those jumper tube things that went reall high in the air and when u fell off it felt like u would break your neck... then a couple weeks later they were banned from the market cuz ppl had died

True

NExt person owns a boat


----------



## Coldfire

False, but hopefully one day soon I will be in the market for one.

Next person has a lake house


----------



## ICEE

True

Next person has caught a turtle before


----------



## Coldfire

True

Next person has caught a wild snake before


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person likes the weekends


----------



## Coldfire

Very True

Next person loves Mondays!


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

false! hate mondayssss

next person likes to eat kabobs


----------



## ICEE

True kabobs are awsome

NExt person likes green pepper


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

true... green bell pepper right? hehe

next person is at lunch!


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person is maKing dinner tonight


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member is going clubbing tonight


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

false.... i have another j-o-b to go to =(

next person has an evening job too


----------



## ICEE

False

NExt person is sad they have to work tonight


----------



## Pitbullmike

false

next person is getting drunk like me


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

true!

next person is already drunk!


----------



## Pitbullmike

False just buzzed right know

The next person is gonna be a desenated driver


----------



## PinKragon

False i got my driver









next person is thinking of a good place to go tonite


----------



## Pitbullmike

False I am on my way there now yay!!!!

The next person is still looking for a great palce to go


----------



## some_kid

false, been doing a lot of stuff all week, tonight im just gonna relax

next person is starting a poll thread about which is better: Daily Show or Colbert Report


----------



## CorGravey

False but not a bad idea

Nxt person thinks colbert is funnier but jon stewart is smarter


----------



## some_kid

100% true

i learn stuff when i watch the daily show. all i hear on the colbert report is robots and bears are bad....

next person served or is currently serving in their countries military


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person is a construction worker


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member digs chicks with tattoos


----------



## Pitbullmike

true

The next person has a tattoo


----------



## PinKragon

^ False.. still on the process

Next person is scratching his/her head right now trying to think of a GOOD question??


----------



## Pitbullmike

True

The next person is wanting to get up and get me anether beer lol


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person thinks EVa Longoria is hot


----------



## PinKragon

True

Next person things i like women, cause i said eva is hot??


----------



## ICEE

False she is hot and its hot if u like women









Next person thinks Jay Leno is hilarious


----------



## joey'd

coutl said:


> False she is hot and its hot if u like women
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next person thinks Jay Leno is hilarious


ahh in the middle, hes funny, not hilarious, and not thrilled about conan taking over ina 09, he sucks
ok next person , listens to michael jackson


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person listens to punk


----------



## b_ack51

True - (not always but i will)

Next person used to have transformers as a kid


----------



## ICEE

True they were awsome

Next person is gonna go see the Transformers movie


----------



## PinKragon

True... I am not too exited though but I will do that for my bf









Next person is eating popcorns with lost of butter and some tapatio right now??


----------



## Pitbullmike

False

The next person is still tired as hell to


----------



## some_kid

true, 10 hours of sleep a night since school got out and i still need more

next person thought 2p2f's thread about unbeatable alec was another birthday thing


----------



## Tinkerbelle

some_kid said:


> true, 10 hours of sleep a night since school got out and i still need more
> 
> next person thought 2p2f's thread about unbeatable alec was another birthday thing


true. and then i closed it









the next person has a chihuahua sitting on their lap


----------



## pcrose

false 
the next person has really bad cramps lol


----------



## Pitbullmike

False

The next person has a rhom


----------



## Tinkerbelle

Pitbullmike said:


> False
> 
> The next person has a rhom


false... he died.

the next person is watching saturday morning cartoons


----------



## some_kid

false

next person bought a fish from ash


----------



## pcrose

false
next person is going to the casino


----------



## [email protected]°

False...

I go to AC maybe two time a year but have no immediate plans to go

Next poster want to see the Simpsons movie


----------



## some_kid

true, when was it coming out?

next poster is a pyro and proud


----------



## r1dermon

true...on my way to NH to blow off 2,000lbs of fireworks tonight. then 300lbs on tuesday and probably 200lbs on wednesday. its gonna be a good week.

next person can throw a baseball faster than 75mph


----------



## b_ack51

r1dermon said:


> true...on my way to NH to blow off 2,000lbs of fireworks tonight. then 300lbs on tuesday and probably 200lbs on wednesday. its gonna be a good week.
> 
> next person can throw a baseball faster than 75mph


True

next person can put english or a curve on a soccer ball kick


----------



## some_kid

false

next person prefers 8-ball over 9-ball


----------



## Pitbullmike

False

The next person likes 9 ball to


----------



## Guest

some_kid said:


> true, when was it coming out?


It's comming out the 4th I believe.

False
Next person recently bought baby caribas.


----------



## ICEE

False but saw some today

Next person is gonna get some baby caribe


----------



## RB 32

False


----------



## ICEE

RB 32 said:


> False


wheres the next question


----------



## RB 32

coutl said:


> False


wheres the next question
[/quote]
OH' YEAH


----------



## ICEE

RB 32 said:


> False


wheres the next question
[/quote]
OH' YEAH








[/quote]


----------



## RB 32

coutl said:


> False


wheres the next question
[/quote]
OH' YEAH








[/quote]









[/quote]
HEY YOU


----------



## ICEE

RB 32 said:


> False


wheres the next question
[/quote]
OH' YEAH








[/quote]









[/quote]
HEY YOU








[/quote]


----------



## RB 32

coutl said:


> False


wheres the next question
[/quote]
OH' YEAH








[/quote]









[/quote]
HEY YOU








[/quote]
















[/quote]


----------



## ICEE

Back to the Game next person likes RB 32 huge reds


----------



## b_ack51

False - no one likes obese reds

Next person likes healthly piranhas


----------



## [email protected]°

TRUE

Next poster thinks it's cool that I caught a 5" bluegill and put him in my tank...


----------



## some_kid

true, does the aquarium light bring out the colors?

next person saw the new die hard movie


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person saw SAW


----------



## rocker

True

Next person just found out 2p2f got suspended.


----------



## ICEE

True







Just did

next person is good at making sigs


----------



## rocker

ahahahaha

PM sent









True?

Next person like grene tea ice cream.


----------



## ICEE

False Never knew they made green tea ice cream

Next person likes Blizzard from DAiry Queen


----------



## rocker

Most tastelike sh*t, the ice cream i mean.

True

Next person likes cult movies.


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person has afflac


----------



## Pitbullmike

False blue cross and blue shield

The next person is on medicaid


----------



## ICEE

fALSE

Next person doesnt have health insurance


----------



## Pitbullmike

False

The next person has a million dollar life insurance plan


----------



## ICEE

False

NExt person has made 1 million dollarrs


----------



## RB 32

False


----------



## Pitbullmike

False I wished tho

The next person has spent a million dollars on piranhas


----------



## RB 32

False


----------



## ICEE

RB 32 said:


> False


U keep forgetting


----------



## RB 32

coutl said:


> False


U keep forgetting









[/quote]
OH' NOOOOOOOOO


----------



## ICEE

U <


----------



## RB 32




----------



## Pitbullmike

The next person think Rb32 has spent a million dollars on just feeding his reds


----------



## RB 32

...


----------



## ICEE

NExt person thinks RB should follow the thread rules


----------



## RB 32

...


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person feeds pig heart


----------



## Pitbullmike

False beef heart

The next person feeds human heart


----------



## RB 32

...


----------



## Pitbullmike

False

The next person feeds dog food


----------



## ICEE

False

NExt person feeds salmon


----------



## rocker

True sometimes
Natts rule man.

Next person is against mixed shoals.


----------



## RB 32

...


----------



## Pitbullmike

False

The next person likes mixed shoals


----------



## rocker

False.

Netx person like cichlids better than p's.


----------



## RB 32

...


----------



## ICEE

NExt person True lol

NExt person likes Caribe better then any pygo


----------



## joey'd

RB 32 said:


> NExt person True lol
> 
> NExt person likes Caribe better then any pygo


false, i like reds
next..........person likes the ocean


----------



## RB 32

...


----------



## joey'd

RB 32 said:


> TRUE
> 
> NEXT PERSON LIKES JOEY'D AS A MEMBER


ok that was low, you know everyone hates me
this post doesn not count as next


----------



## RB 32

...


----------



## joey'd

RB 32 said:


> TRUE
> 
> NEXT PERSON LIKES JOEY'D AS A MEMBER


ok that was low, you know everyone hates me
this post doesn not count as next
[/quote]
YOU ARE WRONG I DON'T HATE YOU AT ALL SO YOU CAN'T SAY EVERYONE I LIKE YOU BECAUSE YOU DON'T GIVE A f*ck.
[/quote]
finally someone who appreciates me thank you lord.
ok next person does give a f*ck


----------



## RB 32

joey'd do you still take shower every five minutes lol>


----------



## [email protected]°

*BACK TO THE GAME*

Next poster went to a private high school


----------



## joey'd

RB 32 said:


> *BACK TO THE GAME*
> 
> Next poster went to a private high school


nope public
next person lives in the country side or suburbs


----------



## [email protected]°

Me too... PS ALL the way!!

TRUE!!

I live 30 miles west of NYC in Dover NJ

Next poster wants to buy a house in the Burbs...


----------



## ICEE

False

NExt person wants to buy a pool


----------



## Pitbullmike

False

The next person is an internet Gangsta


----------



## PinKragon

Bake at 98.6° said:


> False
> 
> The next person is an internet Gangsta


hahaha False

Next person has a hang over from last nite

***Explain**


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person just woke up


----------



## eiji

False

Next person still eats cereals


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

true!lol

next person got a snake head! fish!


----------



## ICEE

False

NExt person eats pop tarts


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

false

next person just got a girl friend in the last week!


----------



## eiji

False.. its been nearly 3 years already

Next person saw transformers movie and got pumped up


----------



## ICEE

False

NExt person is claustophobic or however u spell that


----------



## eiji

False

Next person feels he's a "playa"


----------



## [email protected]°

FALSE...

Next person owns a vacation house


----------



## ICEE

False Cabin

Next person owns a jet ski


----------



## [email protected]°

coutl said:


> False Cabin
> 
> Next person owns a jet ski


Same thing... do need to split hairs...

FALSE

My GF's uncle has a few of them tho, so I still get my fun in...

Next poster owns a boat


----------



## ICEE

True fishing boat

Next person owns a paddleboat


----------



## Pitbullmike

False

Then next person wants a 30 thousand dollar bass boat


----------



## ICEE

True who wouldnt

NExt person wants a new bicycle


----------



## Pitbullmike

True

The next person want a new tricylce


----------



## ICEE

False

NExt person has road ona tricycle


----------



## [email protected]°

True... when I was like 2

Next person has rode a pogo stick


----------



## ICEE

True awhile ago

Next person has rode a horse


----------



## Pitbullmike

True as a liitle kid the pony's at the fair

The next person is scared of roller coasters


----------



## rocker

True.

Ive been on them but im always scared as hell. One day i wont be, one day.

Netx perons is scared of the dark.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

True

Next person owns a motocycle


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person has been to a NBA game


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

True

Next person owns some guard dog breed


----------



## [email protected]°

False... I used to have a German Sheppard

Next person has a cat


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person has a ferret


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

false

next person owns a mini van?


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person owns a chainsaw


----------



## Pitbullmike

False

The next person owns a weed whip


----------



## [email protected]°

TRUE.. but I prefer to call it my WACKER...

Next person is going to BBQ on the 4th of July....


----------



## Pitbullmike

Very true

The next person is gonna enjoy some bbq on the 4 of july


----------



## [email protected]°

Hopefully true... not sure if I am gettin out of working or not...

Next poster doesnt eat pork


----------



## Pitbullmike

False

Next person is a veggieateran


----------



## RB 32

False

next person loves red meat


----------



## Pitbullmike

true

The next person loves perch fillets


----------



## RB 32

False

next person loves sea-food..


----------



## Steelrain

true

the next poster thinks this thread is lame


----------



## RB 32

True

next person is eating right now


----------



## Rice & Beanz

false (im hungry now!)

next person loves porn


----------



## [email protected]°

TRUE!!!

Next poster just wacked it to porn within the last few hours...

(it's ok to admit.. I am going to wack it after a few more drinks myself)


----------



## eiji

False, havent watched a porn for two days =)

Next person is a manwhore


----------



## [email protected]°

FALSE.. I wish I was tho... sounds fun...

GF would never allow, and she makes me VERY happy...

Seriously, my married Guy friends wish their wives we like my girl...

That screams "KEEPER" to me....

Next poster wishes he was a man whore...


----------



## eiji

Sad but true....

Next poster has a hybrid cichlid


----------



## [email protected]°

FALSE

Just a pumpkinseed that has some wicked color...

Next poster wants to keep a pumpkinseed/bluegill


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person wants a red bull


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

True.

Next person wants to be a p-fury member.


----------



## Lowporkwa

uh true?

Next person to post will be Bake at 98.6


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

false!

next person want's a red line snake head!


----------



## CorGravey

False

Next person missed me while i was gone camping for canada day


----------



## Pitbullmike

True

The next person wants a hard core drink


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

true... i am so tired from the weekend... went to Electric Daisy Carnival

Next person knows what Electric Daisy Carnival is


----------



## ICEE

False

No clue next person wants a rhomb


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

False

Next person agrees this is a very good quote "Trying to be the big fish in the pond you know how them piranhas get"


----------



## rocker

False. I dont know wtf thats saying/means.

Nest person like rock music.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

true

Next person will like my previously stated quote


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

false i dont get it

next persons first fish was a betta?


----------



## rocker

False.

Next person has a betta.


----------



## Pitbullmike

False my piranha ate it lol

The next person wishes they had a fain tail gold fish


----------



## CorGravey

check_ya_self said:


> False my piranha ate it lol
> 
> The next person wishes they had a fain tail gold fish


 False

Next person likes any song that says piranha or piranhas


----------



## ICEE

True I guess

Next person wants my rhomb


----------



## CorGravey

True

Next person got in a fistfight in the last 6 months


----------



## Pitbullmike

True

The next person was in jail in the last 6 months


----------



## [email protected]°

FALSE

I'm a lover not a fighter.. unless I have a GOOD REASON...

Next poster has been to Disneyland/world


----------



## ICEE

True when a kid

Next person wants to go to Disney World


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

true!

next person likes peaches


----------



## [email protected]°

TRUE!!

Many don't know the Jersey grows AWESOME peaches

Next person likes Watermelon


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

true!

next person likes.... pork skins


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member tried duck before?


----------



## Coldfire

True

Next person has eaten a quail before.


----------



## CorGravey

False, well is pheasant the same thing?

Next person prefers steak to pork chops


----------



## ICEE

True

Next person prefers white to black as in color


----------



## CorGravey

False, neither of them are colours at all

Next person is good at rolling smokes by hand


----------



## Coldfire

False

Next person does not smoke


----------



## ICEE

True

NExt person doesnt drink


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

Coldfire said:


> True
> 
> NExt person doesnt drink


FALSE

Next person is going fishing this 4th


----------



## ICEE

False

NExt person is going to a baseball game on the 4th


----------



## CorGravey

False

Next person drives a 2 door car/truck


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person drives a mini van


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

false

next person is at work


----------



## CorGravey

False, broken hand ei sickness benefits

next person is insecure about their weight


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person is a fast food worker


----------



## RB 32

False

Next person loves fast food


----------



## ICEE

True only Taco Bell I love

NExt person loves chicken wings


----------



## RB 32

True


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

false greese makes me sick!

next person live in ontario!


----------



## RB 32

Next person loves taco bell

FALSE


----------



## ICEE

True









NExt person loves fat girls


----------



## RB 32

FALSE


----------



## CorGravey

False, i love all women

Next person is a cheap date


----------



## RB 32

Next person loves TO eat bananas

False,


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

true!

next person like water mellon on bread!


----------



## RB 32

False

next person likes cearel


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

CorGrav420 said:


> False
> 
> next person likes cearel


true, cereal right?

next person just had some cereal.


----------



## Coldfire

Check ya self - hurry up

Or I will answer before you

so be it

False

Next person just had lunch


----------



## RB 32

False


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

true 1kg of smarties

next person is eating lunch


----------



## Coldfire

False

I just had lunch

next person just woke up


----------



## RB 32

About too

next person is eating lunch


----------



## Coldfire

False

Next person is about to leave the office


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

false

next person is cold


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

true

just got out of the frezer room

next person is baked!


----------



## RB 32

true


----------



## Coldfire

False

Next person is about to drink a beer


----------



## rocker

False.

Next person i bored.

Im sitting here in summerschool on a school computer and i get out at 3:30 bored as f*cking hell!!!!


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

true, bored at work

next person is glad there is pfury to kill time at work or school


----------



## Coldfire

False

I have multiple things going on, playing p-fury, quoting accounts, etc....

Next person is not in school currently

True

Damn, you beat me

Next person plays on P-Fury all the time


----------



## ICEE

Plays?? True

Next person is gonna get wasted tommorow


----------



## RB 32

False

next person loves PORN


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

true =X

next person has a huge stash of pron


----------



## RB 32

False

NEXT PERSON LOOK AT PORN EVERYDAY


----------



## Coldfire

False,

But I do have a library of porn

next person does not like porn


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person is gonna have a hell of a day tommorow


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

Coldfire said:


> False,
> 
> But I do have a library of porn
> 
> next person does not like porn


good porn.. or so-so ok porn? LOL

I wish they had a netflix sorta thing for porn.. LOL


----------



## ICEE

^^Porn lover

Next person is going to see fireworks tonight


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

true

fire works tag! lol

next person does his own porn! like me and my girl!


----------



## ICEE

False you and your girl lol your like 14

Next person thinks Sparky is bullsh!tting


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

ok..... everybody lives in a diffrent air!


----------



## ICEE

!sparky! said:


> ok..... everybody lives in a diffrent air!


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

coutl said:


> ok..... everybody lives in a diffrent air!











[/quote]
well some people just diffrent then others and i new my girl for yrs so you can say what you want!

but soon i am trying to get her into fish! and get her a purple rhom!


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

next person has a purple rhom and live in ontario!


----------



## rocker

True? My guys got a pretty good purple sheen to him.

Next person has been to AS

i think you BSing too sparky :rasp:

You're too young, you'll get deported for sh*t like child pronography or something ahaha.


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

rocker said:


> True? My guys got a pretty good purple sheen to him.
> 
> Next person has been to AS
> 
> i think you BSing too sparky :rasp:
> 
> You're too young, you'll get deported for sh*t like child pronography or something ahaha.


ok man!







you feel good now!lol

next person likes simpsons!


----------



## CorGravey

True

next person likes family guy


----------



## RB 32

FALSE

N P loves cereal


----------



## Pitbullmike

True

N P likes lucky charms


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

true

next person likes pop rocks


----------



## Pitbullmike

False

N P want a nice juicy steak


----------



## ICEE

True

Next person wantas a nice juicy piece of a$$


----------



## Pitbullmike

True very true

The next person wants a nice cold beer


----------



## ICEE

False that would make me sick right now

NExt person wants a cold ice cream


----------



## Pitbullmike

True that dose sound good

The next person wants a cyclone from dairy Queen


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

false, mcflurry oreo

next person is going to buy one right now


----------



## RB 32

True

no FALSE POSTED AT SAME TIME

N P IS DRINKING COKE


----------



## ICEE

False Gatorade

Next person wants some chicken in garlic sauce


----------



## RB 32

True

NP IS EATING RIGHT NOW


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person is gonna get ready soon to c fireworks


----------



## RB 32

False???

IS IT THE 4TH YET??


----------



## ICEE

They have them where im at tomight in diff countys

False not the 4th

Next person wants to c RB trip to grocery store for his fish


----------



## CorGravey

LOL True!

Next person thinks rb32 feeds mcdonalds to his ps.

j/k rb32 ur reds are beautiful


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

true

what he can't finish! lol

next person likes fast food!


----------



## ICEE

False

NExt person cant wait till dark to c fireworks


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

false 
can't wait untill i go home!

next person want to play fire work's tag!


----------



## ICEE

TRue

Id win

Next peron wants a bottle rocket up their a$$


----------



## [email protected]°

FALSE!!

I have enough problems in that area as it is....

Next poster also has roids...


----------



## CorGravey

False, and damn bake sorry to hear that

Next person has had to sit on an inflatable doughnut for a few weeks b4


----------



## [email protected]°

False!!

I suffer with dignity....

Next poster has had thier wisdom teeth removed


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person has constipation problems


----------



## serra_keeper

false!

next person is going out of town.


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person is gonna be lettting of fireworks tommorow


----------



## [email protected]°

False... NJ is a police state and my neighbors are assholes!!

I will just get filthy drunk instead and BBQ

Next poster is also not lighting any fireworks off tomorrow


----------



## serra_keeper

true! gonna go BBQing and swimming.

next person will get a new p.


----------



## ICEE

True Im just gonna watch em

Next person is gonna BBQ tommorows


----------



## joey'd

coutl said:


> True Im just gonna watch em
> 
> Next person is gonna BBQ tommorows


false
next person plays poker


----------



## Pitbullmike

True

The next person is watching fire works now


----------



## [email protected]°

FALSE

Next poster is in pain


----------



## joey'd

Bake at 98.6° said:


> FALSE
> 
> Next poster is in pain


im a bit nauseus
next person like comedy movies


----------



## rocker

True

Next person hates comedy movies


----------



## Pitbullmike

False

The next person like cookie dough ice cream


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person wants to


----------



## joey'd

coutl said:


> False
> 
> Next person wants to


false, im doing it now
next person likes to


----------



## ICEE

TRue

Next person likes their friends mom


----------



## Pitbullmike

False They are kinda of old and wrinkly

The next person likes grandma porn lol


----------



## ICEE

FAlse










Next person likes their friends sister


----------



## Pitbullmike

True

The next person has banged there friends sister


----------



## ICEE

False but I want to









Next person is happy for a day off tommorow


----------



## Pitbullmike

Very true









The next person is drinking beer right know


----------



## ICEE

False

NExt person is happy with their life situation


----------



## Pitbullmike

True

The next person hates there life right know


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person is happy with their Ps like me


----------



## Pitbullmike

True

The next person wants more P's tho


----------



## [email protected]°

True, I don't have ANY, I sold them and my irritans died









Next person wants more tanks


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person wants a pacu


----------



## serra_keeper

false

next person will go shopping tomorrow with his gf


----------



## ICEE

False shopping 4th of JUly never

NExt person will have fun with his girlfriend


----------



## [email protected]°

TRUE!!

I'm off and looking forward to being with my GF and family all day.. then when the family goes home...









Next person doesn't have a Girlfriend


----------



## CorGravey

False

Next person is a girl


----------



## ICEE

False

NExt person wants a girl


----------



## CorGravey

False got one, beating the rest off with a stick lol

Next person like chili


----------



## eiji

True...

Next poster likes wasabi


----------



## ICEE

False

NExt person is tired


----------



## eiji

well kinda..

next person, takes steroids


----------



## ICEE

False

NExt person takes fiber shakes


----------



## Pitbullmike

False

Next person likes milk shakes


----------



## SNAKEBITE

true, well kind of....

next member is buzzed already


----------



## ICEE

False My citys fireworks were great though

Next person wants to go to bed


----------



## Pitbullmike

False just getting started on my drinking budd's will be here soon with more beer yay









The next person is gonna wake up with ahell of a headace like me hahaha


----------



## ICEE

Probably and Ill want a good breakfast

NExt person has more then 1 friend


----------



## Pitbullmike

True

The next person is a hermit crab with no friends


----------



## ICEE

False had fun with them tonight

Next person went to c fireworks like me


----------



## Pitbullmike

False







They shot them off yesterday









The next person is hungry


----------



## ICEE

False

NExt person is thirsty


----------



## Pitbullmike

True

The next person is quenching there thirst with beer


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person likes buffalo wild wings


----------



## Pitbullmike

True

The next person want's to give me some buffalo wild wings


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person likes the SPicy Garlic from BW3s


----------



## Pitbullmike

Um never heard of it so false

The next person likes Crown royal


----------



## ICEE

True it ok

Next person likes Wild Turkey


----------



## [email protected]°

FALSE









Next poster likes Rum


----------



## skubasteve!

True,

The next person is drinking rum right now.


----------



## Coldfire

False









Next person is hung over from the 4th


----------



## CorGravey

False

Next person likes to ride go-karts


----------



## Pitbullmike

True

The next person just woke up like and has a bad head ace


----------



## CorGravey

False, been up for hours

Next person has visited Canada


----------



## Coldfire

False,

But I would love to one day

Next person lives in the USA.


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

True

next person wants to go home


----------



## Rice & Beanz

True stuck at work

Next person had a bad 4th of july


----------



## itstheiceman

false, i dont celebrate it

next person was juiced yesterday


----------



## CorGravey

False

Next person gizzed yesterday


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person cryed yesterday


----------



## SNAKEBITE

wtf false

next member has collectible of some sort?


----------



## ICEE

True some cards

Next person has a wig


----------



## Pitbullmike

/hahaha false

The next person is enjoying a day off


----------



## ICEE

True

Next person enjoys their tv


----------



## Pitbullmike

True Also enjoy the surround sound

The next person has a bad ass surround sound


----------



## ICEE

True Sony

Next person has a plasma


----------



## PinKragon

True a 63 Mitsu

Next person likes Boba I do!! yummy yummy!!


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

true

next person wants coldstone icecream


----------



## joey'd

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> true
> 
> next person wants coldstone icecream


omfg iv have always wanted it, there is one next to the cheesecake factory here in NJ, but when im done tehre im so full anytihing else would make me puke
ok so next person was the first of thier family to be born in america (if they livehere)


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next person has visited the golden gate bridge


----------



## joey'd

SNAKEBITE said:


> false
> 
> next person has visited the golden gate bridge


false :rasp:
next person likes porno ( im tired not very imaginative)


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

haha i already said true to that

next person is hungry


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false...just ate homemade chow mein a minute ago

next member has lost a family member


----------



## joey'd

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> haha i already said true to that
> 
> next person is hungry


starving
ok next person likes kinky porno.........jaim answer this one lololol


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

lmao true true true... i thought all porno is kinky? anywayss....

NP is gonna rent a porno now


----------



## SNAKEBITE

jiam you didnt ask a question

next member is planning on going on a vacation this summer


----------



## ICEE

True

Next member is on vacation


----------



## Pitbullmike

False

The next person has been to cedar point


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false...hope to visit there someday

next member has a birth mark that is noticeable


----------



## [email protected]°

False...

I do have a tattoo tho...

Next poster has at least one tattoo


----------



## RB 32

True

next person is off tommaro


----------



## [email protected]°

TRUE!!!

My Scheduled days off are Friday, and Saturday!!

Next poster has to work tomorrow...


----------



## RB 32

False

next person is drinking something


----------



## [email protected]°

TRUE!!

caffeine free coke.... and SAILOR JERRY'S RUM!!!!









Next poster has been to a TOP FUEL drag race...


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

but i have taken my old car to the tracks

next member has been in an accident


----------



## RB 32

Bake at 98.6° said:


> TRUE!!!
> 
> My Scheduled days off are Friday, and Saturday!!
> 
> Next poster has to work tomorrow...


Best days to be off that's very nice...


----------



## [email protected]°

Ummm....

DEWD!!!

You ALWAYS break the format....

True/False and NEXT QUESTION....

PS..

I agree, and I don't have to be to work til 5:30PM Sunday night on normal days...

BUT this Sunday I am doing a double and have to be in at 10AM


----------



## RB 32

Oh' sorry

back on topic

next person can't sleep right now


----------



## SNAKEBITE

true

way too early

next member sleeps with the tv on


----------



## RB 32

false

next person always has hard time going to sleep


----------



## [email protected]°

TRUE...

Alcohol, pills, nothing seems to make it easy for me...

Next poster has been to a MONSTER TRUCK show...


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member thinks being in the piranha hobby is an addiction


----------



## [email protected]°

FALSE!!

I KNOW my piranha hobby is an addiction!!

Next poster will ALWAYS have at least 1 fish tank NO MATTER WHAT!!!


----------



## StuartDanger

Bake at 98.6° said:


> FALSE!!
> 
> I KNOW my piranha hobby is an addiction!!
> 
> Next poster will ALWAYS have at least 1 fish tank NO MATTER WHAT!!!


false

the next poster will be a virgin


----------



## WhiteLineRacer

um, FALSE

Next person has a fear of circus folk


----------



## CorGravey

True

Next person has served as a carnie on at least one occasion


----------



## Pitbullmike

False

The next person can't wait to get drunk tonight either


----------



## Coldfire

False,

I have training for a triathlon tonight

Next person is going to drink tonight


----------



## Pitbullmike

True

The next person is going to the club tonight


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

false? (not sure really)

next person is gonna do some chemical substance.. tsk tsk


----------



## Pitbullmike

False

The next person is gonna stick to all natural maryjane


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

false...

i wanna smoke.. but i might be moving and will have to stay sober for a while till i get a new job.

next person is eating breakfast


----------



## WhiteLineRacer

False, more like dinner









Next person never wants to go to France


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person wants to go to Peru


----------



## CorGravey

False, F*ck France

Next person has been to france and thinks its a greasy sh*thole


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person wants to go to Canada


----------



## redbellyjx ©

false- no one wants to go to canada once theyre 21

the next poster secretly loves transformers


----------



## Coldfire

False,

Next person has already seen the movie, twice


----------



## CorGravey

False, but i gotsta see it.

Next person prefers the decepticons


----------



## Coldfire

True

always for the bad guys in movies!

next person goes for the autobots (sp?)


----------



## CorGravey

True

Next person says wtf is an autobot or decepticon


----------



## Coldfire

False,

Some of my friends are king(s) of random information, and brought me up to speed on the different terminology.

Next person loves horror flicks


----------



## Pitbullmike

true

The next person is scared of horror flicks


----------



## WhiteLineRacer

False

Next person is fond of horny chicks


----------



## CorGravey

True!

Next person likes their chicks with dicks


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person likes spicy chciken






















False

Next person likes spicy chciken


----------



## CorGravey

True the hotter the better

Next person has eaten sushi b4


----------



## ICEE

True and it tastes like sh*t

Next person has eaten cow tongue

True and it tastes like sh*t

Next person has eaten cow tongue


----------



## NegativeCamber

FALSE -- no cow tongue eaten here!!

The next person has or owns a paintball marker?


----------



## RB 32

True I LOVE COW tongue


----------



## ICEE

little late RB and no question left

Next person likes salmon


----------



## PinKragon

^False









Next person, likes sea food??


----------



## RB 32

True LOVE SEA FOOD

np likes shrimp


----------



## SNAKEBITE

RB 32 said:


> True LOVE SEA FOOD
> 
> np likes shrimp


breaking the format again

when you answer a question ask a question

next member hates this hot weather


----------



## RB 32

dude i did ask the ? i sayed np likes shrimp....np= next person


----------



## C0Rey

false

the next person thinks this thread is pure BS


----------



## PinKragon

hahahaha TRUE/FALSE??

next person agrees w/me??


----------



## ICEE

FALSE

Next person fav color is pink


----------



## PinKragon

Mmm half of it True








It use to be now i am more into primary colors, greens, silver, and gold...









Next person is planing his/her next vacation







I am!!!


----------



## ICEE

True

Next person like big butts


----------



## [email protected]°

TRUE!!

I can not LIE!!

Next poster is going out tonight


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person is gonna get a big butt tonight


----------



## Pitbullmike

False Had to work over time tonight just got home at 3:30 am









The next person is tired as hell like me


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member owns a cat/dog


----------



## PinKragon

True 
Lily my pug









Next person just got home from the club?!


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person owns a club


----------



## Pitbullmike

True a club house well my 4 year old is the ruler of the club house lol

The next person owns a doll house


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

o yea! i love to play with barbie! and ken!

next person like to play with me?


----------



## [email protected]°

FALSE

Next poster plays an instrument


----------



## some_kid

true, Baritone Saxophone

next person plays the tuba


----------



## Pitbullmike

False

The next person is playing the drunken blues


----------



## ICEE

False

NExt person just got home like me


----------



## Pitbullmike

False

The next person is eating right now


----------



## eiji

True

Next person is mascular


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member has regretted something in there life


----------



## Pitbullmike

True

The next person is scared for life


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member witness a robbery


----------



## Pitbullmike

False only on tv

The next person committed a robbery


----------



## SNAKEBITE

true petty theft...when i was young and up to no good

next member has hate towards someone


----------



## Pitbullmike

False dis like but not hate

The next person wants to feed someone to the sharks


----------



## Guest

True.

The next person's name is Coutl, Snakebite or PitbullMike.......


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

false

next poster is going to be me!


----------



## austinlee

false

next person has a boyfriend?


----------



## ICEE

False

Next poster has a girlfriend


----------



## Pitbullmike

True

The next poster is married


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person is engaged


----------



## Pitbullmike

Whoa slow down lol false

The next person is wanting to get married


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person wants a cookie


----------



## Pitbullmike

Chocolate chip please

The next person wants a glass of cold milk


----------



## ICEE

True and some choc chip









Next person wants nachos


----------



## austinlee

false

the next person loves wwe wrestling


----------



## Pitbullmike

false

The next person wants to see a live ufc fight


----------



## ICEE

True

Next person wants to c their friends fight


----------



## Pitbullmike

False I would have to try to break it up and if got hit would have throw down to lol

The next person is a real OG scrapper


----------



## ICEE

OG scrapper??? False

Next person wonders like me


----------



## Pitbullmike

False

The next person has lost there sanity


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person doesnt get jokes


----------



## CorGravey

False

Next person is thinking of a number between 1 and 10


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person is thinking of money


----------



## eiji

Sometimes

Next person had been jailed


----------



## LFSuperfly144

False

The next person is eating something.........


----------



## some_kid

true, tuna

next person has eaten piranha meat


----------



## eiji

not yet

next peson has eaten a dog meat


----------



## CorGravey

False

Next person likes chinese


----------



## itstheiceman

true

next person doesn't like the aftermath of chinese


----------



## CorGravey

True.
Next person buys 1 ply toilet paper.


----------



## itstheiceman

false 4 ply

next person loves the burning sensation


----------



## ICEE

Of what







not of









Next person likes peanuts


----------



## CorGravey

True
Next person likes Korn


----------



## ICEE

False corn









Next person likes beats


----------



## itstheiceman

false

next person works at a restaurant


----------



## RB 32

false

NP is eating rightv now


----------



## CorGravey

False making supper

Next persin already ate


----------



## PinKragon

False me mucho hungry









Next person likes to make fun of his/her friends.....


----------



## RB 32

False

NP loves drinking water


----------



## ICEE

True am right now

Next person wants a beer


----------



## Pitbullmike

False

The next person wants a monster energy drink


----------



## ICEE

False not tonight

Next person wants a dairy queen blizzard like I had earlier


----------



## RB 32

False

NP is eating tuna


----------



## Pitbullmike

False

The next person is eating a pitbull pot pie


----------



## [email protected]°

FALSE this is america.... not Korea!!
(no offence meant to Koreans, I have Korean friends taht TOLD me they do eat dogs in Korea)

Next poster has been to an asian country


----------



## Pitbullmike

False

The next person wants to go to a different country


----------



## ICEE

False









Next person wants to move to US


----------



## RB 32

true

np is eating now


----------



## [email protected]°

FALSE

I ate $15. worth of Sushi a couple hours ago

Next poster also likes sushi


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person likes Peaches


----------



## RB 32

true

np loves sushi like me.


----------



## ICEE

false

Nxt person likes mushrooms


----------



## Pitbullmike

True Oh the magical mushrooms









The next person like magical mushrooms to


----------



## ICEE

Not magical invisible lol

Next Person likes salsa


----------



## Pitbullmike

False

The next person likes peppers


----------



## ICEE

True

Next person likes pickles


----------



## Pitbullmike

true

The next person wants to help save the jackalopes


----------



## ICEE

False









Next person wants a coke or a hit of it


----------



## [email protected]°

TRUE

Next poster has tried coke.... not the drink


----------



## RB 32

False

next person is gay


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person is gonna share how they got their Ps to grow so huge


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member is not going to ask a lame question


----------



## Guest

True.

The next person has had sex in a public venue (not neccesarily somewhere open, but public nonetheless).


----------



## [email protected]°

True

Several times... nobody saw tho...

Next poster WANTS to do it in public


----------



## SNAKEBITE

true...but i dont think my gf would be interested lol

next member has been caught by a girl/guy for looking at them


----------



## [email protected]°

TRUE!!

All the time.....

Next poster watches PBS... at least some times...


----------



## RB 32

FALSE

next person is watching TV right now


----------



## [email protected]°

TRUE!!

Next person owns an HDTV


----------



## ZOSICK

Bake at 98.6° said:


> TRUE!!
> 
> Next person owns an HDTV


false

next person has Alport syndrome


----------



## [email protected]°

False, but I do have kidney problems

Next poster has Hypothyroidism

That is what has lead me to Kidney stones and I'm hoping to get it squared away soon..


----------



## ZOSICK

false

next person works more than 70 hours a week like me....


----------



## CorGravey

False
Next person has shucked some corn this season.


----------



## [email protected]°

Sadly FALSE

Jersey corn isn't quite ready yet, another couple weeks and it will be good to go...

Next poster is a vegetarian


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

False
I like me some meat

NP is eating some steak!


----------



## ICEE

True I will be later

Next person is eating a bean burrito


----------



## PinKragon

False I dont like bean burritos

Next person is veggertarian as I am


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person hates vegetarians


----------



## rocker

aw son of a bitch

pink got 1337 post









False

Next person loves meat


----------



## PinKragon

rocker said:


> *aw son of a bitch
> 
> pink got 1337 post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> False
> 
> Next person loves meat












False, and i dont hate meat lovers either....

Next person has a doggitty doggitty Dog??? if you do would you say its name and possibly post some pix??


----------



## SNAKEBITE

true

his names neko...sorry no pictures, but hes a little cute white chiwawa

next member has witnessed an accident


----------



## ICEE

True

Next person has filmed an accident


----------



## RB 32

false

next person is eating dinner now


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person likes mcdonalds


----------



## SNAKEBITE

true but i perfer in n out over mcdonalds

next member is not going to ask a question similar to the member before them


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person likes to eat cinnamon rolls


----------



## CorGravey

True
Next person likes to pull pranks on people.


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person has been pranked


----------



## RB 32

False

NP likes to eat IN & OUT


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person likes to eat Roast Beef


----------



## RB 32

TRUE... I LIKE RB

NP LIKES TO EAT POP-CORN


----------



## ICEE

True

Next person likes kettle corn


----------



## [email protected]°

TRUE!!

Next poster has grilled corn in the husk on the grill


----------



## ICEE

True

Next person doesnt have a grill


----------



## RB 32

False

next person what are you eating now


----------



## SNAKEBITE

nothing

next member adds pepper in there ketchup


----------



## RB 32

False

next person what are you drinking now


----------



## [email protected]°

Caffine free coke

Next poster takes medication daily


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member has had there wisdom tooth pulled out


----------



## RB 32

TRUE ALL 4 OF THEM IN THE SAME DAY NOT TOO LONG AGO..

NP IS DRINKING COKE


----------



## [email protected]°

TRUE... Caffinee free coke... 
This one is dry but the 4 before were fully filthy with Sailor jerry's run and several pain meds I was given at the hospital this afternoon...

I am one crispy creme at the moment...

I am about to go down like a trailer park caught in thr path of an F5 twister....

I did juswt about everything tonight and I will feel it all in the AM, or pm, or whenever I pop back up at...


----------



## RB 32

NEXT PERSON IS VERY BOARD RIGHT NOW LIKE ME..


----------



## darkmatter

true

next person like mcdonalds


----------



## some_kid

false, theyre trying to take over the world!

next person likes the iPhone


----------



## CorGravey

True
Next person dislikes door to door religeon salesmen.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

true

next person can speak more then one language?


----------



## CorGravey

Vrai
Next person likes hilary clinton for 08


----------



## [email protected]°

FALSE

RON PAUL!!!

Next poster also likes Ron Paul


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person likes Jose Reyes


----------



## RB 32

FALSE

next person likes to drink Red-Bull


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person likes MD Amped


----------



## RB 32

False

NEXT person likes MONSTER


----------



## RB 32

TRUE

next person has never ate IN & OUT BEFORE.


----------



## ICEE

True

Next person has never eaten a habenero pepper before


----------



## Bake[email protected]°

False

Next poster has eaten Sauer Bratten before


----------



## ICEE

False

Next poster has eaten turtle soup before


----------



## [email protected]°

TRUE... it's good!!

Next poster has eaten Kim Chi


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person has eaten rabbit


----------



## PinKragon

no meat....FALSE

Next person likes Red Hot Chilli Peppers... Californication


----------



## CorGravey

True
Next person likes anything hot


----------



## ICEE

True

Next person likes nothing hot


----------



## [email protected]°

FALSE

Next poster likes sweets...


----------



## ICEE

True

Next person hates chocalate


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member is very confident


----------



## ICEE

True

Next member has no confidence


----------



## CorGravey

False,

Next member enjoys sex with members of the opposite sex?


----------



## ICEE

False

The next person has a learning dissability


----------



## CorGravey

False,
Next peerson went to college?


----------



## [email protected]°

FALSE...

I'm a HS dropout ( got my GED with 249 out of 251 questions right on the test) and became an engineer by starting at the bottom and learning on the job.

Next poster also didn't graduate HS


----------



## SNAKEBITE

true...i regret it

next member is a clerical worker


----------



## Guest

Holy sh*t, I also dropped out (finishing in the next two years tho).

Good to hear Bake.

Ya...didnt really come to play, just wanted to e-highfive bake.


----------



## [email protected]°

DannyBoy17 said:


> Holy sh*t, I also dropped out (finishing in the next two years tho).
> 
> Good to hear Bake.
> 
> Ya...didnt really come to play, just wanted to e-highfive bake.


Thanks!! It is hard to believe how successful I have become over the years. I worked VERY hard at learning stuff that not a lot of people know how to do.

Next poster hated gym class in HS


----------



## ICEE

False

Next poster is a gym teacher


----------



## RB 32

False

NEXT person thinks life sucks


----------



## [email protected]°

False... It's just doesn't seem fair sometimes...

Next poster agrees


----------



## SNAKEBITE

true... 100% agree

next member struggles everyday


----------



## CorGravey

False
Next person drives a hard bargain


----------



## ICEE

False

Next personlikes licorice


----------



## CorGravey

True

Next person likes soda water


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person likes bananas


----------



## CorGravey

False 
Next person will say False


----------



## SNAKEBITE

true

next member enjoyed there day today


----------



## [email protected]°

FALSE

I ran out of pain medication and am still in pain plus I had to work

Next poster is looking forward to tomorrow...


----------



## CorGravey

True
Next person is looking forward till winter


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

False, tryin to enjoy summer weather while it lasts!

NP is going camping this weekend


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person enjoys Golf


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

true

next person has won over 100$ in the lotto/scratch tickets before (in one ticket)


----------



## CorGravey

False

Next person has been in a threesome?


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person has been in 3 person car wreck


----------



## some_kid

3 cars? true. worst damage was someones license plate falling off though

next person plays company of heroes


----------



## ICEE

True I used to

Next person plays Sup Com


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

false... never heard of it =X

next person gets pissed when ppl say they're there for you.. but aren't


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person likes anchovies


----------



## RB 32

TRUE A LITTLE BIT

NP is watching TV right now


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person is listening to music right now


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

True

Next person has hundreds of illegally downloaded songs.


----------



## [email protected]°

TRUE..

Next poser likes Rasputina!!!


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member got drunk lastnight,and doing it again tonight


----------



## CorGravey

Trrrruue,
Nexxt person sees straight??!?


----------



## SNAKEBITE

true when im sober

next member owns a flat screen


----------



## CorGravey

True
Next person cant drive a stick


----------



## Sheppard

False..But I am a little rusty lol

Next person loves Redbull


----------



## [email protected]°

False

Gives me heartburn

Next poster has been kicked out a concert before


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

i been to one and kicked myself out

next member woke up with a sore neck


----------



## [email protected]°

False...

It's my shoulder actually... caught a crowd surfer with my bad shoulder yesterday...

Next poster is also in pain today


----------



## SNAKEBITE

true

back pain

next member already visited the beach this summer


----------



## Sheppard

True. Point Farms Provincial Park.

Next poster is a smoker


----------



## rocker

Depends on what.

NO, no i kid. I dont smoke or do drugs...yet

Next person does heroine


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false, hell no never!!

next member has woken up the next morning and didnt know where they were at


----------



## Sheppard

Oh yes! Weirdest feeling ever..I thought I was dead.

Next member has a scar on their body with an incredible story to go with it


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member has donated blood


----------



## dangmatic

false

NP has made their own starbucks frappuccino at home


----------



## ICEE

False

NExt person hates piranhas


----------



## SNAKEBITE

FALSE

next member has driven an 18 wheeler


----------



## wizardslovak

FALSE

next person been in USMC??


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member has spent time in a county jail and for what if you like to mention


----------



## wizardslovak

True Disobey Order

next member has believe in UFOs


----------



## ...Jay...

true, because UFO stands for "unidentified flying object", and I cant identify any aircrafts, so they are all unidentified to me, as well as most "obvservers".

That doesn't mean I think we're the only life in the universe.

next person is drinking alcohol.


----------



## wizardslovak

true
one beer over week is healthy

next person likes fishing?


----------



## ...Jay...

true, I freakin LOVE fishing. Caught alot of piranha food the other day and took pics, but cant get this camera to upload pics.

next person has been laid in the last week...................... < sees thread going cold


----------



## wizardslovak

true -->yesterday

next person know how to use bow?


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

not quiet sure what is bow lol

next member has been turn down from the opposite sex


----------



## [email protected]°

TRUE... who hasn't.....

Next poster has tried Marijuana...


----------



## wizardslovak

true 5 years ago first and last time

next poster believe in sasquatch/yeti .


----------



## CorGravey

False
Next person likes dogs better than cats?


----------



## b_ack51

True

Next person is allergic to cat hair.


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member has had a badly sprained ankle


----------



## itstheiceman

true sprained it kicking a soccer ball into a kids face at a game about 5-7 years ago lol...

next person believes in UFO's


----------



## SNAKEBITE

damn you must have booted the hell out of that soccer ball to sprain your angle

false

next member still recieves some cash for there birthday


----------



## ChilDawg

False









Next member has a full-time job.


----------



## itstheiceman

the ball was coming to me in the air so i went for a side kick and kicked the ball of the lower part of my foot by the toes and it bent right back, i got up to walk and it couldnt hold my weight, so i tried again and no dice.

false, i consider it a full time job w/ the pay tho lol...

next person has a foot fettish


----------



## SNAKEBITE

itstheiceman said:


> the ball was coming to me in the air so i went for a side kick and kicked the ball of the lower part of my foot by the toes and it bent right back, i got up to walk and it couldnt hold my weight, so i tried again and no dice.


damn sucks to hear, i know how it feels to have a sprained ankle. I enjoy playing basketball, one day i went up for the rebound and landed right on someones foot(bent the hell out of it),it became the size of a softball i couldnt walk and was on cruches for 2 weeks



> false, i consider it a full time job w/ the pay tho lol...
> 
> next person has a foot fettish


false

next member likes being the dominant one


----------



## itstheiceman

false, i kind of enjoy the females making the moves

next person has been dominated


----------



## CorGravey

True,
Next person is a homosexual?

///waits for fargo


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member is unemployed


----------



## [email protected]°

False

Been working since I was 14

Next poster is afraid of clowns


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

but i do know someone who is, its quiet funny

next member has been in a real haunted house


----------



## RB 32

TRUE

next person loves to eat Brains like me...


----------



## [email protected]°

False









Next Poster likes Chinese food


----------



## RB 32

TRUE

NEXT PERSON LOVES TO EAT TESTECALS LIKE ME


----------



## wizardslovak

False

next poster likes 69


----------



## CorGravey

True

Next person thinks god put the playground too close to the sewer?


----------



## sid_the_kid87

false

next person thinks the question before mine we stupid


----------



## itstheiceman

true

next person hates crosby


----------



## some_kid

false, but there was this kid in one of my classes named brian crosby, he was pretty funny.

next person has had theyre home broken into


----------



## Coldfire

False,

However, I did have my old Jeep stolen for the stereo system

Next person is watching it rain.


----------



## CorGravey

False its sunny as hell, and hot.

Next person saw a movie starring tupac shakur?


----------



## SNAKEBITE

true

gang related

next member can bench more than 200lbs


----------



## Coldfire

True

My max is 335 lbs on bench

Next person does not work out


----------



## [email protected]°

True...

I used to be in great shape and worked out 2.5 hours every other day

Next poster has used performance enhancing drugs


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member plays a sport, if so what is it?


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

true, basketball [varsity!.. back in my day] =P

next person, likes to cook


----------



## SNAKEBITE

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> true, basketball [varsity!.. back in my day] =P
> 
> next person, likes to cook


basketball







used to play for my highschool also and til this day i still play the sport

flase

i suck at cooking, i need to go to culinary school or something

next member ate something fried for lunch


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

false, tuna sandwich

next person is taking summer school right now


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

but when i did i hated it, so i just said F it and didnt go anymore

next member already recieved a sunburn this summer


----------



## [email protected]°

TRUE....

I am burned all over from "Sounds of the Underground" tour that I went to on Saturday

Next poster also likes METAL


----------



## CorGravey

True, i like all music equally 
Next person like Techno


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

never have never will

next member has suffered a concussion


----------



## CorGravey

True, Snowboarding

Next person has suffered a broken bone?


----------



## [email protected]°

True, broke my thumb in 2 places in a motorcycle accident

Next poster has had a CT Scan before


----------



## SNAKEBITE

true

from snowboarding also

next member has tried a belly flop off a high dive


----------



## CorGravey

Hahaha false, i never tried to do it, i messed up a dive bigtime and almost drowned 10 or so years ago

Next person would have laughed when they saw that?


----------



## some_kid

depends on how bad it looked. if it wasnt very obvious you were drowning, i probably would have laughed.

next person thinks im a sick human being


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

dont know you yet, cant say anything about you

next member drank some kind of soda today


----------



## ...Jay...

SNAKEBITE said:


> false
> 
> dont know you yet, cant say anything about you
> 
> next member drank some kind of soda today


false. I've only drank water and alcahol today.









next person has drank soda today.... . .


----------



## SNAKEBITE

true

i think i drink soda(pepsi) a little too much

next member has tattoos


----------



## dj_child

SNAKEBITE said:


> true
> 
> i think i drink soda(pepsi) a little too much
> 
> next member has tattoos


True I have 2 tats of my daughters.

next member is 4:20 friendly


----------



## [email protected]°

TRUE









Next poster has a motorcycle


----------



## SNAKEBITE

fast

too scared to own one but has ridden a motorcycle

next member thinks tupac is still alive


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

false =/

next person will vote in my doxie poll! please... lol

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;#entry1997875


----------



## [email protected]°

TRUE!!

Next poster has worked for a shop in a mall before


----------



## CorGravey

Fasle , canadian tire beside a mall but not a part of

Next person likes ginger ale with their whiskey

Buuurrrrrrrrrrrp!


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member loves air heads


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person is an air head


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

what kind of question is that?

next member is patiently waiting for tomarrow and the weekend


----------



## [email protected]°

FALSE

I am impatiently waiting for tomorrow... I am off Friday and Saturday...

Next poster likes to scratch thier balls then smell thier fingers...


----------



## Pitbullmike

Wtf false

The next person likes to scratch there ass then smell there fingers


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person likes porn


----------



## [email protected]°

TRUE!!

Next poster watches porn with tier GF/BF


----------



## ICEE

False why watch it when u can make it










Next person likes marshmallows


----------



## hitler

false- too sticky

next person has bought hubcap spinners for their car


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

haha

next member is knockturnal


----------



## [email protected]°

TRUE...

I get up at 330PM and go to bed around 7am
Work from 530pm til 130am

Next poster has more than 1 job


----------



## wizardslovak

false
i am thinking of getting 2nd job cause i do work overnight

next person likes romantic movies


----------



## hitler

false
no blood=BORING

next person has streaked before


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

false... but i bet it would be really funny!

next person has worn a whip cream bikini


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

false







(sorry ladies)

next person is going to miss me when im not posting for the next 2-3 weeks


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person likes cottage cheese


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

coutl said:


> *False*
> 
> Next person likes cottage cheese


you asshole


----------



## Coldfire

False

Next person like ice cream


----------



## ICEE

True

NExt person likes Malt balls


----------



## some_kid

true

next person thinks moose tracks is the best ice cream flavor out there


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

piranha_guy_dan said:


> *False*
> 
> Next person likes cottage cheese


you asshole
[/quote]
why will you be missing? =/


----------



## Coldfire

Dan, where are you going to be?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

on vacation in nova scotia. so i wont be posting for 2-3 weeks

false on the ice cream

(lets try this again)

next person will miss me when im gone for 3 weeks


----------



## Dawgz

piranha_guy_dan said:


> on vacation in nova scotia. so i wont be posting for 2-3 weeks
> 
> false on the ice cream
> 
> (lets try this again)
> 
> next person will miss me when im gone for 3 weeks


maybe, if i frequented the forums like i used to, but i dont these days =\

the next person...hates muslims

bwahahhahaa


----------



## hitler

Dawgz said:


> on vacation in nova scotia. so i wont be posting for 2-3 weeks
> 
> false on the ice cream
> 
> (lets try this again)
> 
> next person will miss me when im gone for 3 weeks


maybe, if i frequented the forums like i used to, but i dont these days =\

the next person...hates muslims

bwahahhahaa
[/quote]

false..... well I hate the ones that carry bombs.

next person is a member of the mile high club.


----------



## Guest

True








Jokes.

The next person is doing something exciting on this friday evening.


----------



## hitler

false- I have to work til midnight

next person thinks RC cola is the best


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person think BK is the best


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

False.. as in burger king right? LOL

Next person is going to a toga party tonight =P


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

just going to kick it with some friends

next member is staying home tonight


----------



## Dawgz

SNAKEBITE said:


> false
> 
> just going to kick it with some friends
> 
> next member is staying home tonight


False, just got off of work at 8:30, going for my second job at 9:00...came on to check my email and thought id visit pfury as well for a minute.

the next person has a great weekend lined up for them...


----------



## ICEE

True

Next person has herpes


----------



## Pitbullmike

False

Next wants herpes


----------



## skubasteve!

False,

The next person voted for Pics of the month already...


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person is


----------



## wizardslovak

true
cause its friday night , my friends are drunk and having fun , and i am sitting in work doing NOTHING,its already more then year)

next person kissed same sex (man/woman-in case youll be woman)


----------



## ICEE

false

Next person works night shift


----------



## wizardslovak

true

next person is bored @ work


----------



## ICEE

false

Next person hates night time


----------



## wizardslovak

false
i love nights

next person likes snakes


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person has a snake


----------



## [email protected]°

False

I have owned many in my time, but dont have any now...

Next posters sports team WON tonight....


----------



## wizardslovak

false

next person is soo tired


----------



## ICEE

True and Im going to bed

Next person has to go to breakfast tommorow with their gf


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

sleeping in until 1 or 2pm

next member didnt do anything tonight


----------



## ICEE

WHy are you up now then????

False

Next member likes caramel


----------



## SNAKEBITE

because im not tired yet...but going to bed in a bit, thats why i mentioned ill be sleeping until 1 or 2pm

true

next member just woke up


----------



## ICEE

Sorry Snakebite times are way different from you and me I forgot









True

Next member likes dolphins


----------



## Pitbullmike

False '

Next member like sunsets


----------



## ICEE

False

Next member likes Tim Hortons


----------



## CorGravey

True
Next person likes robin's


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

False I hate when they pick worms out of my yard

Next person has outstanding vet bills.


----------



## Pitbullmike

False that whats the 22 is for J/K lol

The next person did water change today to


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member loves red robins fries


----------



## [email protected]°

No Red Robbin near me so False, by default

Next poster has enjoyed a NYC dirty water dog


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person owns a powerhead


----------



## RB 32

true

next person loves to


----------



## ICEE

loves to??

Next personhas been shot


----------



## hitler

true- bb gun haha

next person has been bitten by their piranha


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member would buy a pfury tshirt


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

true
but want one in blue!

next person want's a p fury shirt for free!


----------



## ICEE

True

Next member wants a pfury hat


----------



## RB 32

True

next person eat brains


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person likes fat chicks


----------



## hitler

false

Next person wishes they were a vampire


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person wishes they were a cop


----------



## Pitbullmike

False hate cops

The next person was on america's most wanted


----------



## hitler

false

next person bites their nails


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

not anymore

next member is going to church tomarrow


----------



## hitler

true

next person is an atheist


----------



## Pitbullmike

True

Next person is going to bed right now


----------



## hitler

false- doing a water change

next person has a felony


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person has seen a fight


----------



## hitler

true- been in a few myself

next person has had two women/men fight over them


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

False

Next person agrees this thread has led an unusually long life.


----------



## hitler

true

next person LOVES starbucks


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member already voted for motm


----------



## hitler

true

next person has a picture in the picture of the month contest


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

False

Next person knew that "murder for a jar of red rum" is spelled exactly the same when spelt backwards before they continued reading this sentence.


----------



## hitler

check_ya_self said:


> False
> 
> Next person knew that "murder for a jar of red rum" is spelled exactly the same when spelt backwards before they continued reading this sentence.


false

next person was scared watching the original "THE SHINING" movie. especially the tub scene.


----------



## [email protected]°

FALSE

Next poster masturbates daily


----------



## usahockey06

False

The next person has a significant other.


----------



## ICEE

False not right now

Next person is ghey


----------



## Pitbullmike

False if you meant gay

Next person likes a frosty mug of beer


----------



## ICEE

False Bottle Better

Next person likes trannys


----------



## SNAKEBITE

very FALSE!

next member is on myspace while on pfury also


----------



## ICEE

True

Next member doesnt have a myspace


----------



## [email protected]°

FALSE

Next poster doesn't have ANY fish tanks


----------



## ICEE

False

Next member lives paycheck to paycheck


----------



## [email protected]°

TRUE

I had to buy tires for my car and am now going to be eating tuna and crackers for the next 2 weeks

Next poster has at least $5000. in savings...


----------



## ICEE

False

Next poster likes tuna


----------



## hitler

false- I hate eating fish

next person likes this thread because it gives them the chance to spam!!!


----------



## Chuck Strobeck

True,
Next person has a new mustang


----------



## ICEE

False

The next person hates ford


----------



## Chuck Strobeck

false, if i like the car i like the car regardless of brands

Next persons married


----------



## ICEE

False

Next persons divorced


----------



## RB 32

False

next person really loves to


----------



## ICEE

Really loves to what???

Next person wonders what RB is trying to say


----------



## RB 32

False

next person really loves to spank the monkey


----------



## Chuck Strobeck

True, isnt he cute?







next person lives with their parents


----------



## ICEE

True

Next person is a bartender


----------



## Chuck Strobeck

False,
Next person loves Pres. Bush


----------



## ICEE

False

NExt person loves fishsticks


----------



## RB 32

TRUE

NEXT PERSON IS EATING NOW


----------



## ICEE

False

NExt person feeds their piranhas smelt


----------



## hitler

true

next person's wife is begging them to get off the computer and go to bed


----------



## LFSuperfly144

False not married thank god (or she would be)!

True or False the next person is working right now:


----------



## Chuck Strobeck

False, if i was working i wouldnt be on here
Next person has a family member in the military or is in the military themself


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member just woke up


----------



## mr. wiggles

false, the next poster perfurs mountain dew over all sodas


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

pepsi 

next member is on lunch


----------



## ICEE

False

Next member is mad like me


----------



## hitler

false

next member hates their job


----------



## ICEE

False

Next member hates their mom


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member does clerical work?


----------



## [email protected]°

FALSE... Technical

Next poster works on a computer all day


----------



## hitler

false

next person hates chocolate


----------



## [email protected]°

FALSE!!!

Next poster has gotten a traffic ticket in the last 6 months...


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person likes subway


----------



## hitler

true- now i want to go eat there.... thanks alot









next person hates quiznos


----------



## [email protected]°

False

Next Poster likes Blimpies (my fav)


----------



## hitler

never ate there so......

false

next person loves crispy creme donuts


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

true.. but its so fattening... =/

next person likes to watch the show called "Taboo"


----------



## [email protected]°

TRUE!!

I love that show...

Next poster watches PBS


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

Bake at 98.6° said:


> TRUE!!
> 
> I love that show...
> 
> Next poster watches PBS


yeah that show is super cool! I just saw one show yesterday and it was cooooooooooooooooooooooool!

PBS? whats that? my answer is false

Next person will explain PBS to me


----------



## PinKragon

Nah

Next person watched ratatouille... I did loved it


----------



## [email protected]°

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> TRUE!!
> 
> I love that show...
> 
> Next poster watches PBS


yeah that show is super cool! I just saw one show yesterday and it was cooooooooooooooooooooooool!

PBS? whats that? my answer is false

Next person will explain PBS to me
[/quote]

Public Broadcasting System

You know, Nova, American Scientific Frontiers, Frontline, Sesame Street, Master piece theatre...

Public television...


----------



## hitler

PinKragon said:


> Nah
> 
> Next person watched ratatouille... I did loved it


false

next person is going to watch the simpsons movie on friday


----------



## Pitbullmike

True can't wait

The next person is going to watch it to


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person is watching baseball


----------



## [email protected]°

FALSE

Mets game is now over...

Next poster likes Drag Racing


----------



## itstheiceman

false, ill watch it if i have to.

next person has over 10 demerits


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member has a felony


----------



## [email protected]°

FALSE...

I was a juvinal so it didn't count...

Next poster has spent at least 1 night in jail


----------



## hitler

TRUE- 60 days

next person knows a serial killer or has one in their family.


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person has dropped the soap


----------



## hitler

false- dont use bar soap

next person has shot under par


----------



## [email protected]°

FALSE... I have never played golf

Next poster watches golf on TV


----------



## some_kid

false, even worse than watching baseball on TV if you ask me....

next poster drinks too much


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

Bake at 98.6° said:


> false, even worse than watching baseball on TV if you ask me....
> 
> next poster drinks too much


false
Next Person is going to the Long Beach Aquarium opf the Pacific this weekend! Like me! LOLzz (jk)
Anyone been there? Whats your favorite exhibit? Socal Members?


----------



## itstheiceman

false

next person has to work in 4 hours


----------



## PinKragon

close in 3 hrs just cause im about to go shopping right now, i need to relax hahahaha









Next person loves Armani's Cologne, if not which one is ur fav


----------



## itstheiceman

true, wicked cologne, even givenchy, or rochus man.

next person doesnt use deoderant (sp?) everyday


----------



## PinKragon

QUE?? FALSE

Next person only takes a shower every other day

P.S. gotta go chikos will be bakc l8r 
**happy waves CIAO**


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person thinks Pinks avatar is scary


----------



## hitler

true- vintage silence...

next person wishes they could go to S. America and catch some piranhas.


----------



## ICEE

True that would be my dream

Next person likes general Tsos chicken


----------



## hitler

true- only if they make it spicy.. some places i've gone say its spicy and then it isn't..

next person likes mongollian beef!!


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person likes Raisin Bran


----------



## JCraig

True - raisin bran crunch!

next person too think the detroit tigers are going to win it all!


----------



## ICEE

True

Next person likes the Yankees


----------



## RB 32

false

Next person likes the


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person thinks RB just trys to piss ppl off


----------



## RB 32

false

NEXT person what are you gonna eat for lunch today?


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person has a snake


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

True I have about 30 in my backyard.

Next person agrees with me when I say Mcdonalds tastes better than any other food in the world.


----------



## ICEE

False I dont like Mcdonalds

Next person is concerned about their health


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member has high blood pressure


----------



## ICEE

False

Next member has a high back rhomb


----------



## JCraig

false

next person would jump out of a plane


----------



## [email protected]°

TRUE

I'm scared shitless, but thats exactly why I would do it...

Next poster HAS jumped out of a plane


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person likes games


----------



## JCraig

true

but not girl bs games lol

next person ever been with a hooker


----------



## [email protected]°

True... I have been to Amsterdam....

Next poster has spent more money than they wanted to in a strip club thinking they were gonna get laid...


----------



## ICEE

How was she bake??

False

Next person hates going to clubs


----------



## [email protected]°

coutl said:


> How was she bake??
> 
> False
> 
> Next person hates going to clubs


It was fun









TRUE

My GF wants me to go out tomorrow night to a club which sucks especially since I'm broke!!

Next poster likes going to clubs...


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member has won more than $100 off a scratcher


----------



## ICEE

False

Next member sucks at cards


----------



## Lifer374

False

Next member loves Pantera...


----------



## ICEE

False

NExt member loves Panera


----------



## RB 32

False

next person cant sleep right now


----------



## [email protected]°

TRUE!!

Next poster also has sleep issues...


----------



## Coldfire

False

I used to, but now I have no problems

Next person sleeps until 12:00 (noon) most days


----------



## CorGravey

False its 9 am now.

Next person is a *********


----------



## JCraig

false

next person to ever roll a car/truck


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member is going out and drinking tonight


----------



## ICEE

False

Next member just got done with lunch


----------



## Defuser

False
..
...
....
The next member's favorite sport is baseball.....


----------



## ICEE

False

Next member is new here


----------



## JCraig

false

next person ever break ribs


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person likes baby back ribs


----------



## Pitbullmike

True









Next person loves beer and baby back ribs


----------



## ICEE

Not baby back ribs cooked in beer









Next person likes Subway


----------



## Pitbullmike

True sometimes

Next person likes wendy's


----------



## ICEE

False

NExt person likes Taco Bell


----------



## Pitbullmike

False

The next person likes Burger king


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person likes Long John Silvers


----------



## hitler

False

Next person has OCD (obsessive compulsive disorder!!)


----------



## SNAKEBITE

lol i guess thats kind of true

next member cant sleep


----------



## JCraig

false

next person thinks carlos mencia is a fraud.


----------



## ICEE

Next person likes going to baseball games


----------



## JCraig

true

next person would eat piranha (not one of your own, down in south america)


----------



## ICEE

false but I would catch piranha

Next person has ate alligator


----------



## Lifer374

False

Next member ate a camel


----------



## JCraig

true camel toe (girl dont get confused)

next person ate shark


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member seen a gay couple this week


----------



## RB 32

false

next member IS drinking something now


----------



## ICEE

False

Next member wishes they were old enough to drink


----------



## RB 32

False

Next member is wishing


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person has an STD


----------



## Pitbullmike

False

Next person has had an std


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person is allergic to turkey


----------



## Pitbullmike

False

The next person is allergic to peanuts


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person is allergic to chicken


----------



## Pitbullmike

False

Next person is gonna be coutl


----------



## CAPONE

False

next person loves FOOTBALL


----------



## ICEE

I like to watch

Next person likes golf


----------



## RB 32

FALSE

next person is like duh due and this is good one wtf


----------



## ICEE

Next member is a Barry Bonds fan


----------



## GN121406

false 
the next person is coutl


----------



## ICEE

True

Next member has the most posts today


----------



## GN121406

true
next person hates the yankees and red sox


----------



## ICEE

True

Next member is their first account on here


----------



## GN121406

true

next person is married


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person is younger then 21


----------



## RB 32

False

Next person is younger than 18


----------



## GN121406

true
next person got laid in the past week


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person is a virgin


----------



## GN121406

false

next person had a gay relationship


----------



## ICEE

False.. I should have let RB ansawer this









Next member has seen a car accident happen


----------



## RB 32

false

NP LIKES BOYS


----------



## ICEE

False

next person likes trannys


----------



## RB 32

false

NP LOVES MALE _______


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person loves girls


----------



## RB 32

TRUE

NP LOVES BOYS HAND AND FEET


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person loves fat chicks


----------



## RB 32

False

Next person loves SKINNY DONKEY


----------



## ICEE

Next person loves the alpha female


----------



## RB 32

TRUE

Next person loves SKINNY DONKEY


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person loves feet


----------



## RB 32

False

NP LOVES A FAT COW


----------



## GN121406

false

next person is missing a body part


----------



## RB 32

false


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person is in bed


----------



## GN121406

true

next person is in their boxers


----------



## RB 32

False

NP LOVES FAT GORILA


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person is having fun


----------



## RB 32

False

False


----------



## GN121406

false

next person has wiped there butthole bare handed


----------



## ICEE

DOnt just say False RB ask a question

Next person weighs more then 200lbs


----------



## RB 32

false

NP LOVES FAT ASS HOLE


----------



## ICEE

DOnt just say False RB ask a question

False

Next person weighs more then 200lbs


----------



## RB 32

NP LOVES FAT ASS HOLE


----------



## GN121406

false

next person is going to answer in this thread


----------



## ICEE

FALSE

Next person loves fat Piranhas


----------



## RB 32

TRUE

NP LOVES BY


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person is going to bed


----------



## RB 32

False

Next person is going to bed


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person has a drug addiction


----------



## RB 32

False

NEXT PERSON can't sleep


----------



## ICEE

False havnt tried

Next person is drinking milk


----------



## RB 32

False

next person loves drinking water


----------



## ICEE

True its alright and good for sports

Next person loves milk


----------



## RB 32

False

next person likes coke


----------



## ICEE

True

Next person likes Sprite


----------



## RB 32

it's ok

next person loves the ocean


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person loves Steak


----------



## RB 32

wow you don't like the ocean ...what's up with that coult??????????


----------



## ICEE

I like it I just dont LOVE it


----------



## RB 32

coutl said:


> I like it I just dont LOVE it


what's up with that???????....everyone loves the ocean


----------



## ICEE

I prefer swimming laps and not the waves


----------



## RB 32

the ocean is amazing my friend.......


----------



## ICEE

I have a condo on the ocean in Florida sir I think I would know. RB I just dont prefer it as much as my pool

Next person likes pools


----------



## SNAKEBITE

true

next member is using a desktop


----------



## ICEE

False

Next member has a ipod


----------



## [email protected]°

False

Next poster has been to the Jersey Shore


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

one day...

next member recently got off work


----------



## JCraig

false

next person going to watch shark week tonight


----------



## GN121406

true

next person has nothing to do


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person does other things on the internet while their on P fury


----------



## CorGravey

False p-fury is my entire world

Next person has seen a bear in the wild


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member has seen a shooting star


----------



## ICEE

True

Next person has seen a robbery


----------



## CorGravey

True

Next person has performed a robbery.


----------



## GN121406

true

next person has nintendo wii


----------



## ICEE

True

Next person is a thief


----------



## JCraig

false

next person has a dog thats a pain in the ass


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person likes the Tigers


----------



## JCraig

very true but wondering WTF is going on lol

next person has the day off


----------



## ICEE

True

NExt person has evryday off


----------



## CorGravey

False 
Next person is under legal drinking age in his/her area


----------



## JCraig

true due to lay off but not for long enjoying the summer like a kid out of school lol

next person still in school


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next person is going to be coutl like always


----------



## ICEE

True

Next person is angry


----------



## CorGravey

False

Next person is horny?


----------



## ICEE

False

NExt person works in a factory


----------



## CorGravey

True, until im done school

Next person owns a factory?


----------



## ICEE

False

NExt person is in college


----------



## CorGravey

True

Next person is a golf cart repair man?


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person is going golfing today


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

false
next person lives in their own apartment


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

house...

next member has own/driven a so called bucket


----------



## CorGravey

SNAKEBITE said:


> false
> 
> house...
> 
> next member has own/driven a so called bucket


WTF????
Im gonna pretend i undertand what you said....................
False

Next person was also like wtf snakebite?


----------



## ICEE

True

Next person has seen a snakehead in person


----------



## joey'd

coutl said:


> True
> 
> Next person has seen a snakehead in person


false, 
next person likes pc's which makes them stupid


----------



## ICEE

True but I am not stupid

Next person likes Macs


----------



## JCraig

true

next person really dosent know what a bucket is



SNAKEBITE said:


> false
> 
> house...
> 
> next member has own/driven a so called bucket


ya my first one was but now i drive wips lol


----------



## ICEE

True I guess

Next person is gonna tell what a bucket is


----------



## JCraig

a p.o.s car/truck. i aint gonna be caught dead in a bucket never heard of that saying lol


----------



## SNAKEBITE

true

a bucket is a cheap piece of Sh*t, beat up car

next member has gone deep sea fishing


----------



## ICEE

True

Next member has been to Hawaii


----------



## JCraig

false but really want too

next person ever been tubbing


----------



## CorGravey

False, but now i know what a bucket is lmfao

Next person likes B movies


----------



## JCraig

lmao

true

next person has a nitro rc


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member owns a pair of nikes


----------



## joey'd

SNAKEBITE said:


> false
> 
> next member owns a pair of nikes


true
next person has hear the song POSC by adam sandler
diesel gas sucks my ass


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person is a car dealer


----------



## [email protected]°

False

Next poster is a drug dealer


----------



## CHAMP01

false

next poster...can tell im pretty new to this? haha


----------



## CorGravey

True And :welcome:

Next person agrees with 4 out of 5 dentists.


----------



## CHAMP01

TRUE! and thanks for the welcome....









np thinks its extremely hot today


----------



## joey'd

Bake at 98.6° said:


> False
> 
> Next poster is a drug dealer










.......


----------



## JCraig

im not but i have this one friend that is and his brother is a state trooper talk about crazy











Bake at 98.6° said:


> False
> 
> Next poster is a drug dealer


false

next person hates cooking and cleaning


----------



## hitler

True- thats why I got married!!

next person likes freshwater fish over salt water fish


----------



## JCraig

false i like both but if i hade the interest of spending a sh*t load of more money on this hobby id go salt but ill stick with cars

next person is watching shark week


----------



## RB 32

True

next person is also watching shark week


----------



## hitler

false- I dont get Satellite til thursday

next person think the movie "The Number 23" was a good movie


----------



## JCraig

false havent seen it

np thinks RAY was a good movie


----------



## [email protected]°

False...

I didn't see it... so I canr say

Next poster saw the simpsons movie


----------



## RB 32

False

next person is watching shark week


----------



## CHAMP01

false

np had a shitty day at work today


----------



## Pitbullmike

False

The next person is going stir crazy


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

true...abit of it

next person has lived in more then one country?


----------



## JCraig

false three different states

np is winning lol


----------



## Pitbullmike

true lol

The next person is winning also


----------



## RB 32

true

NP IS NOT WINNING


----------



## Pitbullmike

False I am winning

The next person is drinking a beer


----------



## RB 32

False

NP IS WIN


----------



## JCraig

so true

np has a motorcycle


----------



## RB 32

sold it 2 years ago

np is eating


----------



## JCraig

true coco crispys

np smokes


----------



## RB 32

use to 3 packs a day

np is watching tv


----------



## JCraig

true tigers game see how this new pitcher does and three packs a day holy sh*t

np thinks the same


----------



## CHAMP01

false

np bf/gf is being a jackass


----------



## Pitbullmike

True

Next person was 5 packs a day smoker


----------



## JCraig

hell no false

np needs some strang


----------



## Pitbullmike

True

The next person wants some beer


----------



## RB 32

false

NP likes to smoke cig


----------



## JCraig

true when drinking

np watching baseball


----------



## Pitbullmike

False

The next person went to see simpsons movie


----------



## hitler

false-

next persons favorite beer is Budweiser


----------



## JCraig

false

np stear clear of sparky


----------



## ICEE

TRUE

Next person is a girl


----------



## RB 32

TRUE

Next person is a girl too


----------



## ICEE

I always knew you were a girl

False

Next person always knew RB was a girl


----------



## RB 32

False

np likes coult


----------



## ICEE

True I like myself

NExt person likes RB


----------



## RB 32

True I like myself

np likes coult


----------



## SNAKEBITE

true

next member wakes up for work with an alarm


----------



## ICEE

False

Next member is going to bed like me


----------



## CHAMP01

false, my bf does

next person..loves nachos

opps i answered a little late ..sorry


----------



## SNAKEBITE

true

nacho bel grande yes!!

next member has tried deep fried twinkie

true

nacho bel grande yes!!

next member has tried deep fried twinkie


----------



## CHAMP01

so true..and i love it!

next person knows how to rollerblade!


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

not anymore

next member is from ca


----------



## CHAMP01

true! but born in the pi, and now residing in ca

np..went fishing this weekend


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

i have no patience for fishing anymore

next member eats rice on a daily basis


----------



## CHAMP01

true, its my asian side!

next person..is going to help me post a topic..haha..because i have no clue


----------



## SNAKEBITE

go to the forum you would like to post in, then click new thread at the top. Simply put in the subject then go down and type what you would like

next member is knockturnal


----------



## CHAMP01

guilty! i know its bad

np..is married or going to get married


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

maybe in the future

next member knows someone by the name of sandee


----------



## RB 32

^is that you in your avatar???^^

CHAMP01


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

answer the question..

next member knows someone by the name of sandee


----------



## CHAMP01

RB 32 said:


> ^is that you in your avatar???^^
> 
> CHAMP01


are you refferring to me RB? and if you are, yes it is

true, i unfortunately know a lot of sandee's

np, going to canada next month


----------



## RB 32

CHAMP01 said:


> ^is that you in your avatar???^^
> 
> CHAMP01


are you refferring to me RB? and if you are, yes it is
[/quote]
yes, that's cool we have a few female members here but not much, but anyways welcome to p-fury...

Enjoy


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member likes to spy and be nosey


----------



## CHAMP01

RB 32 said:


> ^is that you in your avatar???^^
> 
> CHAMP01


are you refferring to me RB? and if you are, yes it is
[/quote]
yes, that's cool we have a few female members here but not much, but anyways welcome to p-fury...

Enjoy








[/quote]

yeah i've noticed, thanks for the welcome








[/quote]

np, is going to suggest where i can get a Pygocentrus piraya, or a Serrasalmus spilopleura


----------



## SNAKEBITE

you can check one of our sponsors but i notice your from van nuys,ca

none of our sponsors ship to illegal states

next member is champ


----------



## the REASON

false.

the next member posts in this thread waaaay too much.


----------



## SNAKEBITE

true

where the hell have you been nj?!

next member didnt even notice nj was gone


----------



## the REASON

false, i knew i was gone.

im out of the hobby for the time being. ive been around the site now and again tho.

next member hates cheese.


----------



## CHAMP01

NJKILLSYOU said:


> false, i knew i was gone.
> 
> im out of the hobby for the time being. ive been around the site now and again tho.
> 
> next member hates cheese.


false i like cheese

np, is it easy to clean a tank with sand?


----------



## SNAKEBITE

i was woundering where the hell you were, still bmxing? sorry to hear your out of the hobby but glad to see your back, welcome back

true and kind of false..depends on how many fish(s) you have and what your feeding, keep fish talk out of the lounge









without searching next member knows who edwin delarosa is


----------



## the REASON

true, and i still ride.

im staying at a friends for a while until my life gets back on track, bad luck comes in threes but ive been gettin hit with a double dose.
when i come back into the hobby im coming back strong.









next person likes cheese.


----------



## ReBoot

true

next person eats breakfast every day


----------



## CHAMP01

TRUE, most important meal of the day

np, needs to shower


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

already did sandee

next member is watching tv while on pfury


----------



## the REASON

true.

next person thinks they are more bored than i am.


----------



## CHAMP01

SNAKEBITE said:


> false
> 
> already did sandee
> 
> next member is watching tv while on pfury


true, and my name is cathy by the way not sandee

np, has a 75g


----------



## SNAKEBITE

NJKILLSYOU said:


> false
> 
> already did sandee
> 
> next member is watching tv while on pfury


true, and my name is cathy by the way not sandee

np, has a 75g
[/quote]

false

next member will be up all night


----------



## CHAMP01

true, i dont work till 2pm

np, owns a flat screen tv


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member is left handed


----------



## CHAMP01

false, i can write with both left and right

np, owns a bulldog


----------



## the REASON

false but one did jump on me the other night

next person is missing a key from their keyboard.


----------



## CHAMP01

NJKILLSYOU said:


> false but one did jump on me the other night
> 
> next person is missing a key from their keyboard.


mine is to fat to jump!

true, i missing the insert button

np, is falling asleep and is going to bed in a littl bit


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

still early

next member disapproves bush and the war in iraq


----------



## CHAMP01

true, i disapprove anything that bush does

np, thinks reality shows are a waste of tv space


----------



## the REASON

false i think they have their moments.

next person is not myself.


----------



## SNAKEBITE

true

next member doesnt know where to post besides in this thread


----------



## CHAMP01

half true

np, next person is watching shark week like myself


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

currently watching the news

next member snores when sleeping


----------



## CHAMP01

SNAKEBITE said:


> false
> 
> currently watching the news
> 
> next member snores when sleeping


false, i havent been told i do..but bf does , he sleeps like a dying pig

np, has ac running right now


----------



## SNAKEBITE

CHAMP01 said:


> false
> 
> currently watching the news
> 
> next member snores when sleeping


false, i havent been told i do..but bf does , he sleeps like a dying pig[/quote]
i think its the other way around lol



> np, has ac running right now


false i wish

next member has nothing to do


----------



## CHAMP01

currently watching the news

next member snores when sleeping[/quote]

false, i havent been told i do..but bf does , he sleeps like a dying pig[/quote]
i think its the other way around lol

? i dont get it snake

false, im on aquascapeonline browsing

np, been on a hot air baloon


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

goodnight everyone...im going to sleep

last question for the night

next member has taken the fault of someones mistake


----------



## CHAMP01

SNAKEBITE said:


> false
> 
> goodnight everyone...im going to sleep
> 
> last question for the night
> 
> next member has taken the fault of someones mistake


true, and goodnight

np, thinks i should buy a 6" Pygocentrus Piraya for $150


----------



## hitler

True

np thinks Italian food is the best!!


----------



## JCraig

false

np has to do some yard work soon


----------



## hitler

true- every saturday I do yard work at my mothers house!!

np thinks strawberry jelly is the best


----------



## ICEE

False

NExt person eats candy a lot?


----------



## CHAMP01

false, i dont likde candy

np, works today at 2


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person is a girl?


----------



## CHAMP01

true!

np, is a guy


----------



## ICEE

True

Next person is a hot girl?


----------



## CHAMP01

haha i dont know how to answer that

np, wish it was the weekend already


----------



## itstheiceman

im hot whichever way you look at me









next person has a bigger car audio system then me (18" MA Audio in custom ported box muahahahah)

crap, i wish it was the weeekdn


----------



## ICEE

False

NExt person is gonna show a pic of themself?


----------



## itstheiceman

true, here i am









np is having a beer


----------



## ICEE

False

Next girl is gonna show a pic of themself


----------



## CHAMP01

ha true

np, has been on aquascapeonline



CHAMP01 said:


> ha true
> 
> np, has been on aquascapeonline


----------



## SNAKEBITE

true

next member is on lunch


----------



## CHAMP01

false, work at 2

np, been to the bahamas


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member left the hobby but decided to come back


----------



## CHAMP01

false

np, is snake


----------



## SNAKEBITE

true

next member is champ


----------



## itstheiceman

false im iceman

np has been in over -40 weather


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

i dont think i can be in that kind of weather

next member has a dell


----------



## CHAMP01

false , toshiba

np, needs a car wash


----------



## itstheiceman

(i remember going to school, and it was almost -50 w/ the windchill)

true, the old bronco could use one

next person pays for a car wash rather doing it themselves


----------



## CHAMP01

false, i had it done once and they did a crappy job so i do it myself

np, thinks ive been posting here way to much ha


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false not enough

im out of here guys and gals

next member owns a pair of vans


----------



## CorGravey

False i have hurleys, but i have had vans b4

next person drives a van?


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

suv

next member cares about the high gas price


----------



## CHAMP01

true, its ridiculous

np, stuck at work like myself


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member is curious why champ decides to post in this thread and only in this thread


----------



## CHAMP01

false, ive actually posted in different threads since ive joined, and plus this thread is a game, why not play

np, bought something off of ebay


----------



## Moondemon

False...

np thinks that champ01 posted a sweet picture of herself on top of page 96...


----------



## SNAKEBITE

that picture looks very different from her avatar









next member owns a pair of dickie's clothing


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

true

Next person had atleast one mark less than 10 percent when they were in high school.


----------



## CHAMP01

SNAKEBITE said:


> that picture looks very different from her avatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next member owns a pair of dickie's clothing


thats because my avatar is old, why does it seem like your very unwelcoming snake?


----------



## SNAKEBITE

its just kind of weird, i have my suspiciousion

next member thinks champ should post more pictures


----------



## Moondemon

True

np would like to know more about champ


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

don't no!

next person is gonna get a pizza in like a hour


----------



## Moondemon

False

np is gonna prepare dinner on his BBQ tonight


----------



## CHAMP01

false

np thinks russell peters is hilariousss


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member is a parent


----------



## Pitbullmike

True A 4 year old

NP is also a parent


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member owns a iphone


----------



## Memphis

false

next member smokes


----------



## CorGravey

True, but i just quit and only enjoy a few a week now

Next person has used cocaine b4?


----------



## CHAMP01

true, it was one time ..i was a troubled teen

np, been jet skiing


----------



## ICEE

True

Next person is married

True

Next person is married


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false next member loves chocolate


----------



## CHAMP01

FALSE, getting married in march

np, has a tattoo


----------



## RB 32

True

.........Next person is married?


----------



## CHAMP01

RB 32 said:


> True
> 
> .........Next person is married?


false, but in march i will be

np, been to a football game


----------



## SNAKEBITE

next member has a contract with sprint


----------



## CHAMP01

false, to many complaints about sprint , im with cingular

np, been outside of their state


----------



## Moondemon

False, I live in a province...

np visited the province of Quebec ??


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member has a neighbor they hate


----------



## JCraig

false

np has a neigbor that they party with


----------



## Moondemon

False

Next person can't wait for the hockey season to start in October


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

i hate hockey

next member is addicted to this hobby


----------



## JCraig

false but i do enjoy it

next person is addicted to cars


----------



## Moondemon

False

next person sings in the shower


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member has had a blk eye


----------



## JCraig

true

np is freakin bored


----------



## SNAKEBITE

true

out of my mind!!!

next member enjoys this site


----------



## JCraig

true kills time and very imforative

np has a girl thats on thier nerves


----------



## ICEE

true

Next person has a daughter


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member stayed home allday


----------



## ICEE

False played tennis all day









Next person







today


----------



## Moondemon

False

np has to







cuz he/her has no girl/guy in his/her life


----------



## randyarbo.

coutl said:


> True 6 2
> 
> Next person owns a piranha


true...two

does the next person have an awesome pirate beard?


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member has tattoos


----------



## Moondemon

True, I have two

next person likes pearl jam


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

false... never really listened to them

np likes led zepplin?


----------



## CHAMP01

TRUE! CRAZY MARY

np, been to a few concerts


----------



## Moondemon

True.. I've seen a lot of concerts (many times pearl jam)

next person smokes weed at a music concert ?


----------



## thePman

true

np like grilled cheese sandwich?


----------



## [email protected]°

TRUE!!

NP has tattoos


----------



## Guest

NP thinks this game is getting redundant.


----------



## thePman

im enjoying it

next member sleeps with a shirt on


----------



## ICEE

SOmetimes'

Next pereson sleeps commando


----------



## [email protected]°

Sometimes

NP sleeps alone


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person is a virgin


----------



## thePman

false

only with boxers on

next member sleeps the whole night without waking up


----------



## ICEE

Most of the time

Next person is afraid of dark


----------



## thePman

false

np has other interest besides fish


----------



## ICEE

True

NExt person has a kid??


----------



## CHAMP01

false, does a step daughter count?

np, next person loves to bowl


----------



## thePman

false

next member keeps there body in shape(well atleast tried)


----------



## JCraig

true

np cant wait for football


----------



## thePman

false

next member drinks beer daily


----------



## RB 32

false

np is drinking something right now


----------



## CHAMP01

true, dasani

np, is starving


----------



## RB 32

false

np loves drinking water


----------



## JCraig

false

np is/was a druggie


----------



## RB 32

false

np loves drinking water


----------



## [email protected]°

False...

I do enjoy a nice toke from time to time, but I'm much more of an alcoholic

NP likes to drink at least 2 nights out of the week..

PAGE 100 OWNED!!!


----------



## JCraig

true more like three

np been hit with a bat


----------



## RB 32

False

np is at 10:00pm right now


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

9:56

next member is going to sleep soon?


----------



## JCraig

false its 1am

np lives on the west coast


----------



## ICEE

False

Next member likes chicken


----------



## RB 32

TRUE

Next member likes chicken


----------



## SNAKEBITE

true

next member enjoys watching americas funniest home videos


----------



## RB 32

False

Next member likes BEEF


----------



## ICEE

Its ok

Next member likes hot dogs


----------



## JCraig

true at a bbq

np likes dogs over all


----------



## ICEE

Their great pet True

Next person likes wiener dogs


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member has been on a plane before


----------



## RB 32

TRUE

NP LOVES TO GO FISHING


----------



## SNAKEBITE

true

if im getting bites or catching something, if not i hate it

next member excercise on a daily basis


----------



## JCraig

false

np like hunting


----------



## ICEE

False never have so I wouldnt know

Next person likes drugs


----------



## Moondemon

True

next person smoked a joint today


----------



## ICEE

False

NExt person is a drug dealer


----------



## JCraig

false ex dealer

np wish they had the money though


----------



## ICEE

Evryone wants money









Next person is a federal worker


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member already planned a vacation


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person is single


----------



## JCraig

false but think bout doing just that she needs help lol

np is single


----------



## CHAMP01

false

np went to the fish store today


----------



## SNAKEBITE

true

next member posted in the best rapper thread


----------



## ZOSICK

SNAKEBITE said:


> true
> 
> next member posted in the best rapper thread


true

NP likes the smell of there own fart's


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member is in debt


----------



## CHAMP01

FALSE

NP doesnt like their name


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member would like to see more pictures of champ


----------



## ZOSICK

not sure

the NP has had or is currently suffering from a Chancroid infection...


----------



## thePman

false

next member is bored


----------



## ZOSICK

thePman said:


> false
> 
> next member is bored


false

NP suffers from Adams Oliver Syndrome...

PS you may want to google it before you reply...


----------



## thePman

dont feel like checking that out

next member eats a snack right before they sleep


----------



## ZOSICK

thePman said:


> dont feel like checking that out
> 
> next member eats a snack right before they sleep


false (it makes you fat)

so true or false...
Adams Oliver Syndrome???
its nothing gross in fact its some what common


----------



## thePman

false









next member has a king size bed


----------



## ICEE

False Queen

NExt member is a minor


----------



## JCraig

false

next member is a senior


----------



## ICEE

False

Next member is a milf


----------



## CHAMP01

false

np had breakfast already


----------



## RB 32

false

NP is eating breakfast now


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person likes meatballs


----------



## CHAMP01

true

np likes spicy food


----------



## ICEE

TRUE I LOVE IT

Next person likes wings


----------



## CHAMP01

true one of my fav foods i like them DRY!

np, has been to alaska


----------



## ICEE

False

NExt person has been to uranus


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

false

next person has been to peru!


----------



## ICEE

false

Next person is sparky


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member is on lunch?


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

false

next person is me!


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member likes frosted flakes


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

hell yah biggest bull (sp)

next person is at a party!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

true

np has to go to work tommorow?


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next is from a legal state


----------



## b_ack51

True

Next member had transformers as a kid


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member listens to tupac


----------



## CHAMP01

false

np needs to go grocery shopping


----------



## JCraig

false

np watching baseball


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member ate fast food today


----------



## JCraig

false

np dont really like fast food


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

i dont mind it but i perfer home-made food better

next member owns a bbq grill


----------



## JCraig

true

np loves to bbq


----------



## CHAMP01

TRUE!

np, just had some delicious lunch


----------



## SNAKEBITE

true

next member has something planned this weekend


----------



## CHAMP01

false , i dont like to plan things i just take it as it is

np, thinks its a beautiful day


----------



## JCraig

true its freakin hot though 95

np wish they had a pool


----------



## CHAMP01

false, already have 1

np, wishes it was winter


----------



## JCraig

false hate winter it winter around here for a good 5 months screew winter

np hates snow


----------



## CHAMP01

J.C. said:


> false hate winter it winter around here for a good 5 months screew winter
> 
> np hates snow


FALSE aww really i love winter, but summer is my favorite season

np, ones a pool table
[/quote]

i meant OWNES a pool table


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

pool table









next member is listening to music at the moment


----------



## CHAMP01

SNAKEBITE said:


> false
> 
> pool table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next member is listening to music at the moment


ok snake?

but true i am listening to a mix

np, lives in a 2 story house


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

i wish

next member has a pet dog/cat


----------



## CorGravey

False, not allowed in building









Next person has a pet rodent or amphibian?


----------



## CHAMP01

true, 2 turtles

np ownes a costco card


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member knows someone is the service


----------



## ICEE

True

Next member is a pig


----------



## SNAKEBITE

coutl said:


> True
> 
> *Next member is a pig*












next member has been to six flags


----------



## CHAMP01

true

np, feels lazy right now


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member wants champ to post a picture of herself


----------



## CHAMP01

true

np, wants snake to post a picture of himself


----------



## CorGravey

False, but damn champ you are a fox!

Next person agrees, champ is a FOX


----------



## SNAKEBITE

lol

next member is staying home today


----------



## CHAMP01

SNAKEBITE said:


> lol
> 
> next member is staying home today


so rude

false

np, going to vegas next week


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

false

next person like ice cream


----------



## CHAMP01

!sparky! said:


> why np, np, np, why? you keep sayin np? like you crazy about np?


np = next person


----------



## SNAKEBITE

!sparky! said:


> false
> 
> next person like ice cream


true

cookies and cream

next member has tried coldstone


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

i now see that is why i edit my post!

well next person like's ice cream!


----------



## SNAKEBITE

already asked that

next member wants to see more pictures of champ


----------



## CHAMP01

SNAKEBITE said:


> already asked that
> 
> next member wants to see more pictures of champ


whats up with and seeing my pictures
i have no problem showing them, no offense but you're kind of freaking me out


----------



## SNAKEBITE

thats was the point...to freak you out

next member perfers pepsi over coke


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

CHAMP01 said:


> already asked that
> 
> next member wants to see more pictures of champ


whats up with and seeing my pictures
i have no problem showing them, no offense but you're kind of freaking me out
[/quote]
no way yea! let's see some pm me! plz


----------



## SNAKEBITE

!sparky! said:


> already asked that
> 
> next member wants to see more pictures of champ


whats up with and seeing my pictures
i have no problem showing them, no offense but you're kind of freaking me out
[/quote]
no way yea! let's see some pm me! plz
[/quote]









go check out the mugshot thread

next member perfers pepsi over coke


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

where show a link!


----------



## SNAKEBITE

quit derailing this thread

if you would like to see more pics, just simply ask champ to post in the mugshot thread or pm champ

for the third time next member perfers pepsi over coke


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

coke!

next person like dr pepper more than coke!


----------



## SNAKEBITE

true

i dont like nither but id drink dr pepper over coke

next member doesnt want summer to be over


----------



## CHAMP01

true, summer is my fav i love it

np, has msn


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

you knoe it girl!

next person want's to add me to there friend's list!


----------



## CHAMP01

!sparky! said:


> you knoe it girl!
> 
> next person want's to add me to there friend's list!


TRUE!

np, hates being at work right now


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

true just about to leave!

got to make my run's!


----------



## CHAMP01

!sparky! said:


> true just about to leave!
> 
> got to make my run's!


ok thanks for the messages! ill keep what you said in mind!


----------



## JCraig

ummm false lol

np dont feel good because of the heat


----------



## CHAMP01

J.C. said:


> ummm false lol
> 
> np dont feel good because of the heat


true i have a headache

np owes a rubics cube


----------



## JCraig

false

np played with a rubics cube befor without cheating


----------



## hitler

true- you can cheat?

np thinks Risk is a awesome game.


----------



## JCraig

hitler said:


> true- you can cheat?
> 
> np thinks Risk is a awesome game.


ya peel the stickers off and place them with all the same color

true its fun

np like monopoly


----------



## hitler

false- that game pisses me off- no one plays the same way

np likes cold stone


----------



## JCraig

hitler said:


> false- that game pisses me off- no one plays the same way
> 
> np likes cold stone












true

np likes ben and jerrys


----------



## ICEE

True I want some cherry garcia

Next person wants a banana split


----------



## hyphen

had one last week at my gf's mom's house.

next person likes dingle berries.


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person likes tim hortons


----------



## RB 32

False

Next person likes watermelon


----------



## ICEE

True it ok

Next person likes grapes


----------



## RB 32

true

Next person likes any kind of fruit..


----------



## ICEE

True

NExt person is old?


----------



## CHAMP01

true, im getting there

np loves to travel


----------



## RB 32

kinda

np is over 21 years old



coutl said:


> True
> 
> NExt person is old?


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member knows someone with cancer


----------



## RB 32

TRUE

np is over 25 years old


----------



## CHAMP01

true

np, is watching animal planet


----------



## SNAKEBITE

RB 32 said:


> true
> 
> np, is watching animal planet


false

actually watching the news

next member has a flat screen


----------



## RB 32

true

np is over 30 years old


----------



## CHAMP01

false 26

np cooked dinner for bf/gf


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member spends more time on the internet than with there bf/gf


----------



## CHAMP01

false

np, is an animal lover


----------



## SNAKEBITE

true...depends on what kind

next member has brown eyes


----------



## [email protected]°

FALSE

NP has Blue eyes..


----------



## CHAMP01

false

np, its 2:37am for them right now


----------



## [email protected]°

FALSE

It's now 5:41 AM

NP has served in the military


----------



## CHAMP01

TRUE

NP, works in a couple hrs


----------



## [email protected]°

False

I dont have work til 5:30 PM

NP is not upset that I made a common joke about female lower back tattoos referred to as a "tramp stamp"


----------



## CHAMP01

true, i call all my gfs lower back tattoos tramp stamps

np plays a sport


----------



## JCraig

true

np is going out on a boat today (thank god its soooo hottt)


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

false

np is a ****!


----------



## GN121406

False!!
next person been on this forum since they woke up!!


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

i just woke up

next member has nothing planned today


----------



## Memphis

true

next member is going drinking tonight


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member has brown hair


----------



## ICEE

TRUE

Next person has orange hair


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member tends to day dream often


----------



## ProdigalMarine

SNAKEBITE said:


> false
> 
> next member tends to day dream often


true

next member has a foot fetish


----------



## [email protected]°

False

NP likes Heavy Metal


----------



## ICEE

False

NExt person likes Wendys


----------



## ZOSICK

Bake at 98.6° said:


> False
> 
> NP likes Heavy Metal


True, my favorites are lead, mercury and zinc....

NP thinks Bee Arthur is sexy....


----------



## ICEE

False dont know?>

Nrext person is a flamer


----------



## CHAMP01

false

np, worked overtime


----------



## ICEE

FAlse

Next person is rich bitch


----------



## JCraig

true

np loves sex


----------



## SNAKEBITE

true, who doesnt

next member is excited tomarrow is friday


----------



## ICEE

true

Next member is not excited tommorow is Friday


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

very true..
NP hasn't posted in this thread in while like myself.


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member is going to post more in this thread


----------



## [email protected]°

TRUE... by default...

NP thinks Bill Maher is funny....


----------



## calvinklien49

False! 
Is the next member a human?


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

true

next person is going to sleep like me.... goodnight!


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

still early gnight

next member is right handed


----------



## [email protected]°

chris6969 said:


> false
> 
> still early gnight
> 
> next member is right handed


True!!

NP is Left handed....


----------



## CHAMP01

true both left and right

np, watching animal channel


----------



## ZOSICK

false I'm watching bill Maher on HBO

NP likes donkeys....


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member is alergic to cats


----------



## CHAMP01

true

np, allergic to dogs


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member is going to give us there myspace


----------



## [email protected]°

TRUE...

Here it is:

http://www.myspace.com/bakefromfury

NP is gonna "be my friend"


----------



## CHAMP01

true were already friends! but sorry not on myspace, because i never had one.

np has friendster


----------



## ZOSICK

CHAMP01 said:


> true were already friends! but sorry not on myspace, because i never had one.
> 
> np has friendster


false... whats that???? do you mean a f*ck buddy, if so yes in my younger days but not now









NP has Beta-hydroxysteroid dehydrogenase deficiency you sick goon....


----------



## SNAKEBITE

CHAMP01 said:


> true were already friends! but sorry not on myspace, because i never had one.
> 
> np has friendster


you never had a myspace? lol everyone does, if thats really you im pretty sure you would have a myspace but im thinking twice









next member thinks champ is actually a male pretending to be a female?


----------



## CHAMP01

SNAKEBITE said:


> true were already friends! but sorry not on myspace, because i never had one.
> 
> np has friendster


you never had a myspace? lol everyone does, if thats really you im pretty sure you would have a myspace but im thinking twice









next member thinks champ is actually a male pretending to be a female?
[/quote]

sorry hun don't be jealous that i give other guys on here more attention than i give you.
and for the record i know a bunch of people who aren't signed up with myspace.


----------



## SNAKEBITE

jealous lol

first of all i can careless about your attention or not, second who have you gave attention too and third why would i want it from someone fake lol prove me wrong champ

next member is drinking tomarrow


----------



## ZOSICK

CHAMP01 said:


> true were already friends! but sorry not on myspace, because i never had one.
> 
> np has friendster


you never had a myspace? lol everyone does, if thats really you im pretty sure you would have a myspace but im thinking twice









next member thinks champ is actually a male pretending to be a female?
[/quote]

sorry hun don't be jealous that i give other guys on here more attention than i give you.
and for the record i know a bunch of people who aren't signed up with myspace.
[/quote]
myspace is for the perv's of the world...

NP suffers from Ataxia Telangiectasia??? lol like any of you would know....


----------



## SNAKEBITE

06 C6 LS2 said:


> true were already friends! but sorry not on myspace, because i never had one.
> 
> np has friendster


you never had a myspace? lol everyone does, if thats really you im pretty sure you would have a myspace but im thinking twice









next member thinks champ is actually a male pretending to be a female?
[/quote]

sorry hun don't be jealous that i give other guys on here more attention than i give you.
and for the record i know a bunch of people who aren't signed up with myspace.
[/quote]
myspace is for the perv's of the world...

NP suffers from Ataxia Telangiectasia??? lol like any of you would know....
[/quote]
if myspace is for perv's i was woundering why you have 2 accounts with them lol

false

next member is drinking tomarrow


----------



## CHAMP01

SNAKEBITE said:


> true were already friends! but sorry not on myspace, because i never had one.
> 
> np has friendster


you never had a myspace? lol everyone does, if thats really you im pretty sure you would have a myspace but im thinking twice









next member thinks champ is actually a male pretending to be a female?
[/quote]

sorry hun don't be jealous that i give other guys on here more attention than i give you.
and for the record i know a bunch of people who aren't signed up with myspace.
[/quote]
myspace is for the perv's of the world...

NP suffers from Ataxia Telangiectasia??? lol like any of you would know....
[/quote]

haha false?

np, has plans for this weekend


----------



## SNAKEBITE

next member is not sleepy


----------



## ZOSICK

I don't have any account with myspace, but I do look like a perv...

NP thinks that snakebite has an epididymal cyst....


----------



## SNAKEBITE

haha false?

next member is christian


----------



## CHAMP01

06 C6 LS2 said:


> I don't have any account with myspace, but I do look like a perv...
> 
> NP thinks that snakebite has an epididymal cyst....


LOL 06 c6 LS2 
im going to have to say TRUE!

np, works tommorrow


----------



## ZOSICK

true

np likes goat's cheese with red wine....


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member has smoked a cuban cigar


----------



## CHAMP01

false

np been to raging waters


----------



## SNAKEBITE

true

san demis

next member visited knotts


----------



## CHAMP01

true

np, speaks different languages


----------



## ZOSICK

SNAKEBITE said:


> true
> 
> san demis
> 
> next member visited knotts


I've made many too tye up the wife, but never been there.

NP likes to watch animal planet/discovery/TLC....


----------



## CHAMP01

06 C6 LS2 said:


> true
> 
> san demis
> 
> next member visited knotts


I've made many too tye up the wife, but never been there.

NP likes to watch animal planet/discovery/TLC....
[/quote]

TRUE!

np, ownes a monopoly game


----------



## ZOSICK

CHAMP01 said:


> true
> 
> np, speaks different languages


true German and English

NP suffers from Chiari Frommel Syndrome...

you girl....


----------



## SNAKEBITE

next member has tried a meatball sandwich from subway


----------



## thePman

true

np watched the xgames


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

false next person is always excited to walk into a aquarium store too see if they have anything other than redz.


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false(in an illegal state)

i'd be excited if our lfs were even able to display reds in the tanks

next member has a collection of some sort?


----------



## ICEE

True

NExt member is watching x games


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member didnt go out


----------



## ICEE

True was feeling ill

Next person has a macu?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

ill say false but whats a macu? you mean pacu?

next peron lives in or knows somebody that lives in england?


----------



## JCraig

false

next person is hung over


----------



## ICEE

False

NExt member is home right now


----------



## JCraig

true and glad to be home

next person wants a new tattoo


----------



## ICEE

fAlse

Next member doesnt have a tattoo


----------



## JCraig

false

np would try noodling


----------



## ICEE

MAybe

NExt person likes pasta


----------



## joey'd

coutl said:


> MAybe
> 
> NExt person likes pasta


love it penne vodka is the shizznit and baked zitti
coutl wins next hand true or false


----------



## RB 32

false

np is eating hot dog


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person is RB


----------



## RB 32

False

np is colt


----------



## ICEE

False im not colt

Next person is a pygo lover


----------



## RB 32

true

np is colt


----------



## ICEE

False

NExt person cant spell


----------



## RB 32

False

np is coult


----------



## ICEE

False

NExt person has a thick ass pygo


----------



## RB 32

true

np likes that


----------



## ICEE

True

NExt person is ghey


----------



## joey'd

coutl said:


> True
> 
> NExt person is ghey


totally








next person likes to


----------



## ICEE

True

Next person is gonna win the ferguson


----------



## joey'd

coutl said:


> True
> 
> Next person is gonna win the ferguson


bloody hope so next is gonna get a nice money finish since im winning


----------



## ICEE

True

Next is a loser


----------



## SNAKEBITE

next member had a crazy weekend


----------



## CHAMP01

TRUE! vegas baby

np got wasted this weekend


----------



## ICEE

False

NExt person is at work


----------



## CHAMP01

TRUE and i feel out of it

np has been waiting to purchase a Wii


----------



## joey'd

CHAMP01 said:


> TRUE! vegas baby
> 
> np got wasted this weekend


if you went to vegas and did not play poker.........i dont wanna talk to you.


----------



## ICEE

NExt person is playing poker


----------



## joey'd

coutl said:


> NExt person is playing poker


true, only in one tournament currently, about to build some doobage and proceed to enter as many as possible.....probably just 2 for now besides this one
next person is also playing poker and will win money tonight


----------



## ICEE

Hopefully

Next person is losing at poker


----------



## SNAKEBITE

true

next member woke up today with a hang over


----------



## ICEE

False
Nrxt member owns a macu?


----------



## rhom40

False .. NP drives a lexus LS400.


----------



## ICEE

False

NExt member is rhom40


----------



## RB 32

false

np will sleep at 4:00 AM tonight


----------



## ICEE

True/False

I dont know yet

Next member feeds their piranhas 1lb of food per day


----------



## RB 32

true

np will sleep real late tonight


----------



## ICEE

True

Next person is gonna hit 7k post tonight


----------



## ZOSICK

false
NP has seen a donkey show....


----------



## ICEE

False

NExt member is wide awake


----------



## [email protected]°

TRUE!!

NP has become more aware of "The Donkey show" from Clerks 2


----------



## ZOSICK

Bake at 98.6° said:


> TRUE!!
> 
> NP has become more aware of "The Donkey show" from Clerks 2


hell yes...

next person has saved there finger nail/toe nail clipping's....


----------



## CHAMP01

false

np went to the mall today


----------



## joey'd

06 C6 LS2 said:


> TRUE!!
> 
> NP has become more aware of "The Donkey show" from Clerks 2


hell yes...

next person has saved there finger nail/toe nail clipping's....
[/quote]
that one came way outta left field


----------



## [email protected]°

DERAILMENT!!!!

NP LOVES METAL MUSIC!!!!!

If you dont your a puss!!!!


----------



## ZOSICK

CHAMP01 said:


> false
> 
> np went to the mall today


false I scare the public... I'm like wolf-man

next person eats wheat bread instead of white...


----------



## CHAMP01

false RYE

np is a vegetarian


----------



## ZOSICK

you've heard of wheres Waldo...
the new game we are proud to introduce wheres joey-ed the **** Jew hater... 








next person likes turtle's...


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member drives an suv


----------



## ZOSICK

SNAKEBITE said:


> false
> 
> next member drives an suv


false 03 Z-71

next person likes pigs AKA ham/bacon


----------



## [email protected]°

Very true... they are delicious!!

NP also likes PORK!!!!


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member has been hit on by a gay guy


----------



## ZOSICK

SNAKEBITE said:


> false
> 
> next member has been hit on by a gay guy


not sure if they where gay or not but Ive had many men say nice vette

NP likes sauerkraut like a real-man...


----------



## [email protected]°

06 C6 LS2 said:


> false
> 
> next member has been hit on by a gay guy


not sure if they where gay or not but Ive had many men say nice vette

NP likes sauerkraut like a real-man...
[/quote]

They were totally GHEY....

Liberty Cabbage is ALWAYS good..

Especially when served with a nice piece of Irish Corned beef.....

NP just learned a WW2 term for sauerkraut....


----------



## the REASON

false already knew it.

np is from canadia but now lives in america.


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member is still living in the same city where they were born


----------



## ZOSICK

Bake at 98.6° said:


> false
> 
> next member has been hit on by a gay guy


not sure if they where gay or not but Ive had many men say nice vette

NP likes sauerkraut like a real-man...
[/quote]

They were totally GHEY....

Liberty Cabbage is ALWAYS good..

Especially when served with a nice piece of Irish Corned beef.....

NP just learned a WW2 term for sauerkraut....
[/quote]

false

corn beef is good but bratwurst with sauerkraut is the best....
the german heritage Owens the Irish... true or false.
ginger kid????

true snakebite

NP has acted like a peeping tom...


----------



## [email protected]°

FALSE

I was born in Morristown but raised in Wharton...

I do still live with my Pops, but only came home after my mom died til I get married Next year...

NP lives with a family member as well...

Yes, I am "ginger" in that I have red facial hair, but I am also German in my american Muttnesss..


----------



## the REASON

false i live on my friends couch.

np owns an american flag.


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member is from the east coast


----------



## ICEE

False

Next member is high


----------



## rhom40

False .. NP has a pitbull


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person is a fatass


----------



## rhom40

False

Np.







mother has a fat ass


----------



## SNAKEBITE

rhom40 said:


> False
> 
> Next person is a fatass


false

next member thinks A-Rod is going to past the all time hr record


----------



## ICEE

True

NExt person is addicted


----------



## SNAKEBITE

addicted to what?

next member owns a sidekick


----------



## ICEE

False

addicted to this site

Np is a pit bull owner


----------



## ZOSICK

coutl said:


> False
> 
> addicted to this site
> 
> Np is a pit bull owner


hell no I'm not gay..

NP masticates 20 time before swallowing...


----------



## CHAMP01

false more like 10

np is a morning person


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

im knocturnal

next member has brown eyes


----------



## CHAMP01

true

np has been to a lakers game


----------



## joey'd

CHAMP01 said:


> true
> 
> np has been to a lakers game


false
next person has been to either a bluejays or a montreal canadians game


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

I haven't but maybe in the future

next member owns an xbox 360


----------



## CHAMP01

false

np has been on a hot air baloon


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member has or will eventually sky dive


----------



## CHAMP01

SNAKEBITE said:


> false
> 
> next member has or will eventually sky dive


TRUE! ive been sky diving in vegas

np has been backpacking


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

i cant afford that

next member has been snowboarding


----------



## CHAMP01

true

np had some remodeling down to their house


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member has been in an accident


----------



## CHAMP01

false

np loves the beach


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member is champ?


----------



## CHAMP01

true

np is snake


----------



## ZOSICK

false
NP has been poked...


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member has done an oil check


----------



## CHAMP01

true

np is into cars


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

not anymore...im going to sleep nite everyone

next member suffers axiety attacks


----------



## ZOSICK

false

NP has been with a man


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person has been with a tranny


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

tranny????

what's a tranny?


----------



## ICEE




----------



## CorGravey

False
Next person drrives a 6 speed?


----------



## rhom40

False NP pitbull is 45lbs


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person pitbull is 95lbs


----------



## Defuser

False

the next person owns a ford


----------



## CHAMP01

false

np doesnt get along with bf/gf family


----------



## blackmaskelongatus

true
there parent's don't like me because there doughter go crazy over me!

np say's the same


----------



## CHAMP01

false, i get along fine with my fiance's family

np has owned more then 3 phones in a year


----------



## PinKragon

lol true

Next person has a plan with Tmobile?? if you do I think Verizon is better :nod:


----------



## ICEE

ATT is the best

False

NExt person is a loser


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

false

next person has laughed at someone who was out walking there cat on a leash.


----------



## ICEE

True

Next person has a cat


----------



## Pitbullmike

true sons

NP is a cat lover


----------



## ICEE

False

NExt person is a dog lover


----------



## Pitbullmike

true love um

NP is a bird lover


----------



## ICEE

False

NExt person is a reptile lover


----------



## Pitbullmike

true like snakes and lizzards and stuff

NP owns a iguana


----------



## rhom40

True NP has a BLACK RHOM.


----------



## Pitbullmike

False would like to get one thou

NP has a ratcoon tearing there garbage up


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person is fat


----------



## Pitbullmike

lol false

Next person like whale in a box


----------



## ICEE

False thats rhom40

NExt person is a whale


----------



## CHAMP01

coutl said:


> False thats rhom40
> 
> NExt person is a whale


haha false, but in my dream i was lol

np has donated to charity


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

True, hospital of sick childs

next person thinks my dog is amazing


----------



## Pitbullmike

True nice looking dog

NP thinks dogs are the sh*t


----------



## ICEE

some dogs

Np is a manager


----------



## CHAMP01

false

np ownes their own business


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

false..
np has the flu like me =(


----------



## CHAMP01

false, just stuffy nose

np is an alcoholic


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member is at work


----------



## CHAMP01

true

np is on lunch


----------



## rhom40

True NP dance like mike jackson


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false lol

next member has xm radio in there car


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person is allergic to peanuts


----------



## CHAMP01

false

np is allergic to raisins


----------



## ICEE

False

NExt person is a virgin


----------



## CorGravey

False

NP dont kno what virgin means?


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member is an og


----------



## ICEE

False

Np is a Lions fan


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member is drinking tomarrow


----------



## ICEE

Maybe

NExt member is a teacher


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

I'm uneducated to be one

nexy members listens to brotha lynch


----------



## ICEE

False

NExt person is has a piercing


----------



## CHAMP01

false

np gets along with their parents


----------



## ICEE

True

Next person has a kid


----------



## CHAMP01

false, some day i will

np loves children


----------



## ICEE

False

NEXT person is married


----------



## CHAMP01

false, engaged

np is married or going to get married


----------



## ICEE

Someday

NP owns a piranha


----------



## CHAMP01

true

np has been to sea world


----------



## ICEE

True

NP has been to six flags


----------



## CHAMP01

true

np has been out of the united states


----------



## SNAKEBITE

true

next member has a cc


----------



## ICEE

cc?

NExt member has a desktop comp


----------



## CHAMP01

true

np has a laptop as well as a desktop


----------



## ICEE

True

NP has a dog


----------



## CHAMP01

coutl said:


> True
> 
> NP has a dog


true

np has been bullriding


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

i dont think i have the balls too

next member went camping this summer


----------



## ICEE

False

Next person is poor


----------



## SNAKEBITE

true

next member can type more than 50 wpm


----------



## ICEE

True

NP can type more then 150wpm


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

I maybe can only type about 15wpm

next member is experienced with psp


----------



## CHAMP01

false

np has been to NY


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

one day...

next member has been to venice beach


----------



## ICEE

fALSE

NP has been to OHIO


----------



## CHAMP01

false

np has been to maui


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member has visited The Block


----------



## ICEE

False

NP has visted a sponsors shop


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

I wish i could

next is getting sleepy


----------



## ICEE

True









NP is a college student


----------



## CHAMP01

false

np graduated from college already


----------



## ICEE

False

NP is going to bed


----------



## CHAMP01

false

np is going to bed


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member has been to hollywood


----------



## CHAMP01

true, i live not to far from hollywood

np has been to sacramento


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

Too far from south bay

next member is employed


----------



## CHAMP01

true

np works way too much


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false lol

next member has something planned this weekend


----------



## CHAMP01

true, wedding to attend

np is on another site besides pfury


----------



## Defuser

True

Np has more than 3 different emails


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

False

Next person will start their thread by saying true or false


----------



## CHAMP01

true

np has a day off today


----------



## SNAKEBITE

true

next member just woke up


----------



## Defuser

False

NP had breakfast


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

planning to eat lunch soon

next member is at work


----------



## ChilDawg

False...just got done with an interview for a tutoring gig, though.

NP has no worries about getting herpes from "Dark Angel".


----------



## SNAKEBITE

goodluck









false lol

next member licks there fingers after eating a meal


----------



## CHAMP01

true, when it comes to ribs and chicken wings!

np loves chicken wings


----------



## Pitbullmike

true

NP loves baby back ribs


----------



## ICEE

tRUE

NP loves Outback steakhouse


----------



## rhom40

True NP- loves stake & eggs


----------



## Pitbullmike

true to steak but hate eggs









NP loves chicken


----------



## ICEE

True

NP is a dog hater


----------



## rhom40

False NP is a big dog lover.


----------



## ICEE

True some types

NP has a colledge education


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

False

Next person can easily unscramble these words shaanpri-rea-nuf


----------



## ICEE

False

NP likes to play scrabble


----------



## Pitbullmike

False

NP likes to play monopoly


----------



## rhom40

True NP likes to play bingo.


----------



## ICEE

False

NP likes blackjack


----------



## rhom40

False NP likes to shot dice


----------



## Pitbullmike

True

NP likes to play Texas holdem


----------



## ICEE

True

NP likes cars


----------



## rhom40

True NP collect action men fig. .


----------



## ICEE

False

NP collects cards


----------



## rhom40

False NP= has blonde hair


----------



## ICEE

False

NP is bald


----------



## rhom40

True NP= has a big tatoo on there back


----------



## ICEE

False

NP has a mohawk


----------



## rhom40

False NP has a spike hair due


----------



## ICEE

True in my avatar

NP hatges the Yankees


----------



## rhom40

True NP= like the white sox


----------



## Pitbullmike

False

NP likes the Detroit tigers


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Next person has a bad childhood memory of taking their dead goldfish to the vet.....and being laughed out the office.

woops false to pitbull mikes thing


----------



## rhom40

Fales NP dog will lose in a weight pull competion against my dog.


----------



## ICEE

False

NP dog eats BARF


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

False

Next person is way too proud of their dog.


----------



## ICEE

False

NP is a pro golfer


----------



## CHAMP01

false

np ownes more than 200 dvds


----------



## StuartDanger

true

np is a she bitch


----------



## SNAKEBITE

false

next member is a man whore


----------



## ICEE

False

NP is a garden lover


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

false
np wish it were friday already


----------



## ICEE

False

NP is a waitress


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

false

np has been fired from a job


----------



## ICEE

false that is not good

NP likes the 8800gtx graphics card


----------



## Memphis

false

NP drives a Honda


----------



## JCraig

false

np thinks this should of stayed dead


----------



## ICEE

false

np bumped this thread


----------



## Leasure1

true.......I did just bump this thread.....oops!!!


----------



## PinKragon

^


----------



## ICEE

Next person doesnt know how to play this game


----------



## Pitbullmike

False

NP dose know how to play this game


----------



## ZOSICK

..
...
.....
\.....
444...
7777


----------



## ZOSICK

so I'm f.ucking this right......


----------



## ICEE

NP is a nooob


----------



## rhom40

False NP has a crouch rocket


----------



## ICEE

FALSE

NP has a girlfriend


----------



## Leasure1

TRUE......duh

np......has had a mullet

and don't try to lie


----------



## PygoManiac

False
NP has been in jail.


----------



## ICEE

False

NP has been in court


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

true i accidentally said "your majesty" instead of "your honor"

next person has been snowboarding


----------



## ICEE

True

NP has been to Detroit


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

True dont really like it though

Next person's mother is afraid of teenagers in black hoodies.


----------



## ICEE

False IDK

NP likes MLB


----------



## blackmaskelong

MLB?????

next person like sparky..lol


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

False

Next person has seen coutl's avatar picture on a car before.


----------



## Leasure1

false

NP shaves his balls


----------



## some_kid

true

next person drinks jones soda


----------



## ZOSICK

false I only drink diesel fuel....

np has picked out there own pig/goat for a roast...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

06 C6 LS2 said:


> false I only drink diesel fuel....
> 
> np has picked out there own pig/goat for a roast...


false

np has a computer from 06-07


----------



## Pitbullmike

True

NP like a good hog roast


----------



## ICEE

False

NP likes chinese food


----------



## Pitbullmike

False

Np person like to play party poker


----------



## ICEE

True

NP likes to play arcades


----------



## JCraig

false

np is glad football is back


----------



## ICEE

True

NP cant wait till MLB playoffs


----------



## Leasure1

false.....I couldn't care less

NP stands up to wipe his butt.


----------



## rhom40

False NP feels/looks like this after drinking a 5th of vodka by himself/herself .


----------



## Leasure1

False.....I don't drink.....I smoke my buzz...much healthier, safer, etc. Legalize it!!!

anyway, NP has once licked his lady friends ass hole


----------



## blackmaskelong

false did you?

next person did his first girl in a science class!


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

false.. i haven't messed around with any girls

next person is falling asleep at work


----------



## PinKragon

False.. that's why i sleep good at nite, and plus i dont have to work if i dont want to hehe









next person is going hiking next weekend?? if false what are your plans


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

false, I'm going to a friend's house in Corona for a drink sess and play mah-jong

next person is a pfury post stalker


----------



## PygoManiac

TRUE, sometimes
NP likes racoons


----------



## ICEE

False

NP likes tacos


----------



## PinKragon

TRUE









Next person loves his/her ipod







....I love mine hehehe


----------



## PinKragon

^ True :laugh: (i just wanted to spam a post to get my 4,000 ...lol Sowy









Ok so next person likes ice skating as much as I do


----------



## rhom40

False NP likes remote control cars..... the real ones.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

true there cool but i don't have any

Np has an expensive car (40,000+)?


----------



## ZOSICK

true

np likes waiting in line at the bank...


----------



## PinKragon

Flase... UGH I hate it, i hate going to the bank period








Next person hates waiting in line at themes parks i do


----------



## ICEE

True

NP hates donuts


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

True

Next person has ran for a bus and didn't make it and then tried to play it off unsuccessfully.


----------



## rhom40

False NP - Has a lexus 430 like me


----------



## hitler

false

np has had a kidney stone....


----------



## CorGravey

False
Next person got a kitty stoned?


----------



## 8o8P

True...

NP is stoned?


----------



## HighOctane

True...I'm at work too hahaha

NP is listening to music (if so which song and by who)


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

true
kasmire by zepplin

np has a dog?


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

true! i love herrr 








my roomates call her "stirpper dog" cuz of her bow tie =P

NP is in love with a stripper


----------



## ICEE

False

NP is in love with a ****


----------



## rhom40

False NP- Loves my money


----------



## ZOSICK

false, I'm in love with ROIC.

NP has stepped on a nail.


----------



## ROXYZiGGY

true

np knows how to play a guitar


----------



## SweetRose

True

NP is a nerd.


----------



## CorGravey

False next person is a fish geek.


----------



## ICEE

Geek No

NP is going out tonight


----------



## rhom40

False NP- Going to play war games on saturday


----------



## ICEE

maybe

NP is going to eat


----------



## rhom40

True NP- Like the way they jump like MJ


----------



## ICEE

True

NP likes is obseesed with their dog


----------



## rhom40

True NP- is obsessed with these guys


----------



## ICEE

False

NP likes tigers


----------



## rhom40

False NP- wish there dog was built like this.


----------



## ICEE

True

NP gives their dog steriods


----------



## rhom40

False NP- give there piranha riods


----------



## ICEE

False

NP gives theirself steriods


----------



## rhom40

False NP- have tried steriods


----------



## ICEE

False

NP is tired


----------



## Leasure1

false......nice dogs BTW.....love that blue

NP has once pissed thier pants drunk


----------



## ICEE

false

NP likes Ohio State


----------



## Leasure1

true

but these are the real champs fellas.....hands down best breed.......no if's.....no ands.....no but's about it. You are intitled to your own opinion......but this is mine!!!

Meet Turbo at 1 yr. He is now 2 1/2, and much thicker.















sry for the crapy scaned pics.

NP makes minimum wage.....and loves it!!!


----------



## rhom40

I always like the dobes, when i was younger we had a red one, vary smart,an althletic .


----------



## Pitbullmike

Leasure1 said:


> NP makes minimum wage.....and loves it!!!


 lmao false

Np makes donuts for a living


----------



## ICEE

False

NP is a stoner


----------



## JCraig

flase ex stoner

np has played disc golf


----------



## ICEE

true

np has played golf


----------



## rhom40

True NP - like to smoke a good cigar an drink yak.


----------



## JCraig

true but not offten im more of a beer contorsewer (sp)

np love to drive those golf carts drunk


----------



## rhom40

True NP- like to drink beer with there dog.


----------



## JCraig

true

np got their dog drunk


----------



## rhom40

False NP- When it comes to pitbulls i hold this....


----------



## PinKragon

Hmmm i didnt get the question....









should i say FALSE??

Next person is resting today and partying like a rock star 2mrw??


----------



## ZOSICK

PinKragon said:


> Hmmm i didnt get the question....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should i say FALSE??
> 
> Next person is resting today and partying like a rock star 2mrw??


Hmmm I didn't get the question...
False

NP hates nagging women...


----------



## Leasure1

sooooo true

NP......gets laid 3+ times a week


----------



## blackmaskelong

true only last week!

can't this week because my girl is in cali!

np does get laid every day!


----------



## ICEE

false

np just woke up


----------



## Leasure1

false

NP thinks that coutl should come up with better "NP" lines


----------



## ICEE

False

NP wants to go home and take a shower then go party


----------



## Leasure1

false....did alll that already today

NP has a third nipple


----------



## ZOSICK

false, but I do have a third testicle.

NP likes listing to old ladies say f*ck...


----------



## ICEE

False

NP has been with a granny


----------



## eiji

False... ask 2P2F =)

Next Poster like fisting


----------



## ICEE

False

NP likes watching nascar


----------



## Leasure1

false........who wants to watch the same old sh*t happen every week......around and around and around........BOOOOORRRRRIIINNNGGG

NP feels like they need to take the browns to the super bowl as he types


----------



## Fargo

Leasure1 said:


> false........who wants to watch the same old sh*t happen every week......around and around and around........BOOOOORRRRRIIINNNGGG
> 
> NP feels like they need to take the browns to the super bowl as he types


False, that is scientifically impossible.

NP wishes Sheffield could take enough steroids to get healthy again.


----------



## ICEE

True

NP wishes bonds was dead


----------



## Fargo

False, just deflated.

NP wished Chuck Norris had starred in Brokeback Mountain.


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

False... eh... I don't care hahaha
NP is buying a new fish, if so.. what kind?


----------



## rhom40

False NP- likes gator tail, to eat


----------



## ICEE

False

NP likes peanuts


----------



## rhom40

True NP- likes to wear thongs.


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

True!
NP likes to wear crotchless panties


----------



## ZOSICK

true...Who doesn't???

NP smells pretty...


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

Hmm yah! I am wearing estee lauder pleasures =)
NP likes to wear Issey Miyake... that cologne is soooooooo good. makes me.. drool


----------



## PinKragon

^Flase not my style, out the whole fall '07 collection maybe I liked one or 2 outfits....

NP, is eating some jumbo shrimps for luch.... me wants some...


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

It's not an outfit... its a perfume. You are confused. But its ok... you'll learn.


----------



## PinKragon

I was talking about the designer not the perfume itself.....



Jiam Ji Girl said:


> ^Flase not my style, out the whole fall '07 collection maybe I liked one or 2 outfits....
> 
> NP, is eating some jumbo shrimps for luch.... me wants some...


It's not an outfit... its a perfume. You are confused. But its ok... you'll learn.








[/quote]
and i wasn't talking about freakin estee lauder perfume, but about Issey Miyake wasnt that question about it???

I am not confused, I saw the fashion show


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

hehehe don't pop your cherry over it :wink:

but then again


----------



## PinKragon

Hmm forget it

Ok is next person eating jumbo shrimps??? if not what are you eating dear NP


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

False, Cobb Salad Yum!
Next Person loves Georges St. Pierre .... drool


----------



## rhom40

False NP- thinks she hot, or the dog.


----------



## PinKragon

False she is nasty looking (kinda look like a tranny







)... True the dog is hot looking









Next person likes little terrier yorkshire doggies... (Me wants one







)


----------



## Guest

Pink do you just come on here to start sh*t or something? Every frcken thread..


----------



## rhom40

NP- have a 15in rhom


----------



## ZOSICK

true, don't make me take it out and smack you with it...

NP has had the one finger wiggle done....


----------



## PinKragon

DannyBoy17 said:


> Pink do you just come on here to start sh*t or something? Every frcken thread..










like which threads, i dont know what i did or said.....


----------



## rhom40

NP- thinks they can run an get away from this dog


----------



## PinKragon

False, but i think that dog is so cute though awwwe that face kills me aww and his eyes

Next person loves attending dogs shows?


----------



## rhom40

True NP- Gettimg a new pup, maybe a pitbull


----------



## CHAMP01

true, but not quite sure what kind yet

np has met a celebrity


----------



## rhom40

True NP- is rich with money like this.


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

^^rhom you really like pit bulls =D

to answer the question... false
NP is hungry right now


----------



## CHAMP01

TRUE STARVING!

BY THE WAY LOL ABOUT THE ISSEY MIYAKE JIAM!









NP HAS BEEN TO ALCATRAZ


----------



## rhom40

False ,have a dog with that name.... NP- Palican Bay
Alcatraz my boy

Thats been to Palican Bay


----------



## smokin

False

Next replier is new like me?


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

false... but hello and welcome to pfury =P

np is happy its friday!


----------



## some_kid

true, you have no idea...
first weekend of the school year

next person lost a fish to cannabalism


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

False, few nips but still alive

Next person likes my dog.


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

awww true =) what a cutie.

np is bored at home


----------



## CorGravey

True

Next person will be watching ufc 75 champion vs champion tonight?


----------



## blackmaskelong

false

gona go to bed

next person is gona go on a date tonight!


----------



## Steelrain

Captive Herps said:


> false
> 
> gona go to bed
> 
> next person is gona go on a date tonight!


False, I'm married w/ two kids

The next person can't believe this thread is still alive either...


----------



## [email protected]°

Thats exactly what I was gonna say after answering the question.... so TRUE!!

NP shp9usfgh9fsh9sfuhsfh9h


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

False

Next Person enjoyed this game as much as I did two years ago


----------



## Trigga

False

the next person doesn't own any piranha


----------



## RedneckR0nin

False cause I wuv them highly


----------



## RedneckR0nin

False cause I wuv them highly

I like to sniff mens underwear??


----------



## Trigga

False

the next person loves to burn the ganja


----------



## RedneckR0nin

True even though I quit it

Superman can kick your ass!


----------



## Murphy18

True indeed

The next person owns a BIG DOG?


----------



## b_ack51

True (for some people)

55-60 lbs can be big for some people.

Next person loves the smell of their own farts


----------



## RedneckR0nin

True hmmmmmmmmummmmmmm

I am the greatest thing since sliced bread?


----------



## boiler149

true...

new person is an illegal immagrant


----------



## Ibanez247

False, born n raised in vermont.

Next person has had a loaded gun pointed at them.


----------



## notaverage

False...
The next person is at work


----------



## RedneckR0nin

False everyone knows I don't work!!

Next one that answers has a Rhom?


----------



## redbellyjx ©

RedneckR0nin said:


> False everyone knows I don't work!!
> 
> Next one that answers has a Rhom?


true

next person is laying in bed on their lap top.


----------



## Murphy18

False

Next person is a heavy metal fan.


----------



## [email protected]°

True

Next poster likes playing pocket pool


----------



## Murphy18

True

Next person is married.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

False

next person has shot some ******.


----------



## RedneckR0nin

Hellz ya I bust capz all day long mutha fuckaz all day long so nutin but de troof on dat shitnitz

I make a really shitty gansta??


----------



## Uncle Jesse

True your spelling is all wrong.

Next person is just as board as me.


----------



## Trigga

True

The next person lives in the burbs


----------



## b_ack51

True.

Next person enjoys internet porn


----------



## massabsamurai

true. At work

Next person is a loser


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

True

Next person likes President barack Obama's swagger


----------



## blbig50

Mostly false (hate screamo)

The next person ate some form of pizza today


----------



## TobiasRieper

true, a whole medium to myself lol (drunken munchies)

Next person: would have sex with a same gender cell inmate when serving 100 years in prison.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

True

Next person is thinking about delivering the rape.


----------



## Trigga

False that sh*t only happens in the states not in Canada

the next person is at work right now


----------



## [email protected]°

TRUE!!

Next poster is unemployed


----------



## shiver905

True .. .. Since 2 days









Next posers cant see his weiner cuz his bellys too big.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

False Even if i had a belly Im pretty sure I'd still be able to see it. You can see that mafucka from space.

next person thinks pygos are cooler than serras.


----------



## notaverage

False...
Next person is up late boozing when they have to work in the morning.


----------



## [email protected]°

FALSE!

I am up late boozing but work in the afternoon is optional tomorrow....

Next poster wishes they were in the same situation


----------



## notaverage

Oh..so lucky I am..drinking your rum Bake???
Long time no see dude!
How N. Jersey and QVC?

Next person Loves hot sauce.


----------



## shiver905

True, Love it

Next person has a tattoo they regret


----------



## notaverage

False...kinda..wish it was in a diff spot anyway

Next person has or had a piercing other then above the neck.


----------



## shiver905

false

next person dosent use condoms


----------



## boiler149

true!

next person has a tattoo that they regret


----------



## Trigga

False I only tatt sh*t that means something to me.

The next person smokes cigs


----------



## b_ack51

nope.

next person wishes they were at home sleeping.


----------



## blbig50

False, I am at home, but not tired.

The next person forgot to brush their teeth (or chose not to) today.


----------



## notaverage

False...brushed twice
The next person is under the age of 21


----------



## massabsamurai

true. I am 19

next person is high


----------



## RhomZilla

False, Im at work and only able to during the weekends.. LoL

The next person is fugly...


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Please...we all know that is false...

The next person is 5' tall...which would make them 2" taller then Rhomzilla


----------



## blbig50

FALSE My mommy says I'm pretty!

The next person has an itcy crotch


----------



## notaverage

False..not now but after a long day yeah..ha

The next person is listening to hard core metal right now.


----------



## TobiasRieper

False, listening to disturbed, more 'hard rock'

next person like strong coffee in the morning


----------



## Trigga

False I only drink coffee in the middle of the night if I'm dead tired at work

the next person is watching mantracker


----------



## massabsamurai

false a scoop of NO-xplode does the job for me

Next person's got a ps3


----------



## shiver905

false, games are to expensive for it.

Next person owns their own home.


----------



## Trigga

False still live with my dukes

the next person knows survivor is fake


----------



## Nick G

never watched survivor.

Next person loves dudes


----------



## Trigga

False

the next person can moonwalk


----------



## FishermanCanada

false (no rhythm here)

the next post will be by trigga?


----------



## Blacksheep

buzzz said:


> false (no rhythm here)
> 
> the next post will be by trigga?


Nope...the next poster has watched midget porn.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer

False

Fire caused the collapse of a Tower 7


----------



## Trigga

No fuckin clue there bud

the next person knows what whitelineracer is talking about


----------



## notaverage

True--I don't know though

Next person is working right now.


----------



## Trigga

False just got off work

the next person isn't American


----------



## Murphy18

True

The next person had bacon for breakfast.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer

False

The next person fancies their mates bird


----------



## Trigga

Nah man bros before hoes no matter who they are with

the next person texts while driving


----------



## Boobah

true

the next person just clicked on this threat that's gone on for way too long and needs to die so they could get it off their newest posts


----------



## Nick G

Boobah said:


> true
> 
> the next person just clicked on this threat that's gone on for way too long and needs to die so they could get it off their newest posts


the next person understands what Boobah just wrote.


----------



## Boobah

Nick G said:


> true
> 
> the next person just clicked on this threat that's gone on for way too long and needs to die so they could get it off their newest posts


the next person understands what Boobah just wrote.








[/quote]

probably false.....meant to say thread









next person is sitting at work screwing off because they're boss isn't looking.


----------



## Trigga

False

the next person drives a coupe


----------



## RhomZilla

Fales, I drive an 8 seater vehicle which Im the only sole passenger.

The next person think he's good looking but wont admit he's Metro..


----------



## Trigga

False I'm good looking but far from metro

the next person owns or has owned a tank over 200 gallons


----------



## WhiteLineRacer

false (187g)

next person hates marmite


----------



## Trigga

False

I don't mind it honestly

the next person drives a fuel effiecient car


----------



## FEEFA

False

The next person hates their job


----------



## massabsamurai

True

The next person owns a dog


----------



## psychofish

True, Pitbull

The next person owns a motorcycle


----------



## Murphy18

False

Next person owns or has owned a 600cc or above ATV


----------



## RhomZilla

False... I've rode several quads in my life but never owned one!!!

Next person doesnt have health insurance...


----------



## Gordeez

Rhomzilla said:


> False... I've rode several quads in my life but never owned one!!!
> 
> Next person doesnt have health insurance...


True.
Got laid off today

The Next person Is a World of Warcraft Addict..


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

false tried it once at a friends but it wasnt fun for me

next person is christian


----------



## blbig50

Rhomzilla said:


> False I'm good looking but far from metro
> 
> the next person owns or has owned a tank over 200 gallons


Notice he didn't admit to being metro









True

The next person voted "Toaster ovens" when E-THUG polled to see if he should be banned.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

False, The next person is a member to Monster Fish Keepers.


----------



## blbig50

False

The next person is sexually frustrated lol


----------



## Trigga

False I get it in at least every other day

The next person lost their vCard after high school


----------



## Gordeez

Trigga said:


> False I get it in at least every other day
> 
> The next person lost their vCard after high school


False Johnny!

THe enxt person dropped out of highschool!


----------



## AEROSICE

false

The next person is GAY


----------



## psychofish

False

The next person should be in bed instead of playing stupid forum games...


----------



## WhiteLineRacer

False, I'm at work

Next person has followed through on at least one occasion


----------



## Trigga

Followed through on what lol

the next person knows what he's talking about and can explain it


----------



## Murphy18

True - (follwed through is basically what i believe you guys call Sharted, when you fart and a little bit of poop comes out too)

Next person hates cats.


----------



## Trigga

True

the next person hates alex 22


----------



## RhomZilla

False.. I love everyone.

The next person is out of shape, overweight and needs to get a membership to his local gym..


----------



## RedneckR0nin

False I am a specimen of greatness and what a human should strive to look like

You have porno under your mattress?


----------



## Boobah

false who keeps that sh*t off their computer now?

the next person is over 6ft tall


----------



## b_ack51

True. just over 6'2"

Next person wants to punch someone at their office/workplace


----------



## C0Rey

yes everyday!

the next person is a bipedal primate.


----------



## RhomZilla

False, i dont own a bicycle and drive to work..









Next person doesnt know what bipedal primate is w/o looking it up..


----------



## Gordeez

so TRue









The next person does not have a cooler Signature than Rhomzilla!


----------



## ICEE

true

the next person has aids


----------



## sapir

ICEE said:


> true
> 
> the next person has aids


true








the next person watches jerry springer


----------



## ICEE

false

the next person has smoked weed


----------



## notaverage

Back to life...I'm BORED and trying to figure how to fix the Red ring of death....

Next person knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## FEEFA

notaverage said:


> Back to life...I'm BORED and trying to figure how to fix the Red ring of death....
> 
> Next person knows what I'm talking about.


True I think its the xbox ring right?

The next person has been sucked off in a women bathroom


----------



## notaverage

Your right...and I'm an idiot b/c the AV connection wasn't plugged into the Freakin XBOX!!

Anyway, False...but have been in the University offices...I had the keys..haha

Next person is ready to watch teh Eagles Stomp the Raiders.


----------



## r1dermon

true

next person wants to make love to tom brady


----------



## notaverage

False.
Next person is thinks that one of the "Mods" is going to be upset with his team today....FLY EAGLES FLY....


----------



## Trigga

True I guess

the next person can hold their breath for more than 2 minutes


----------



## RedneckR0nin

True
You have a crush on Bugs Bunny when he dresses like a girl bunny?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

Oh so TRUE

The next person has been in the county jail for be drunk and disorderly.


----------



## Trigga

True

the next person has done more than a week


----------



## notaverage

False...lucky I guess.
Next person is watching QVC


----------



## Trigga

False

the next person pays more than 70 bucks a month for their cell phone bill


----------



## notoriouslyKEN

TRUE

The next person is an ashamed redskins fan.


----------



## KrBjostad

false

the next person thinks college ball is better than pro ball


----------



## Grosse Gurke

notaverage said:


> False.
> Next person is thinks that one of the "Mods" is going to be upset with his team today....FLY EAGLES FLY....


----------



## baddfish

True.

Next person KNOWS the Bears are about to beat the Falcons.


----------



## notoriouslyKEN

False...but it wouldn't surprise me.

Next person owns a large rhom to overcompensate for another aspect of their life.


----------



## NegativeSpin

False

The next person let his 4th grade music teacher make him up like a reindeer because he thought in return she would show him other uses for his wee wee and now he's afraid the military won't accept him.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

False and I was in the ARMY.

The next person has peed on an electric fence and zapped himself not realizing it was an electric fence.


----------



## KrBjostad

false lol
but i've gotten most of my brothers to

the next person would love a rusty trumpet


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

True I would LOVE a rusty trumpet

The next person has farted during sex and laughed about it and ruined the whole mood. LMAO


----------



## FEEFA

True, the next person would let a chick with a strap on do him her in the back door?


----------



## Trigga

f*ck NO









the next person is disturbed at the turn this thread has taken the last few posts


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

False I made it turn Im bored

The next person would take it the back door for 1 million dollars and no one would know about it.


----------



## FEEFA

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> False I made it turn Im bored
> 
> The next person would take it the back door for 1 million dollars and no one would know about it.


True, I would so do it for a million if no one would know about :laugh:

Next person would say no about taking it in the back door because they will not admit the truth?


----------



## Trigga

False I say no because I wouldn't do it for any amount of money cause I'd end up shooting myself afterwards.

The next person actually does the f*cking instead of getting fucked.


----------



## [email protected]°

True, it's know to happen once in a while when she gets really drunk...

Next poster has farted while receiving oral sex...


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

False but have wanted to just for kicks.

The next person is thinking of the 4th meal at taco bell and is getting really hungry, damn I want a taco.


----------



## NegativeSpin

True, the 99 cent cheese and been burrito that weighs almost a half pound.

The next person would use propecia at the first sign of thinning hair.


----------



## [email protected]°

FALSE!!

It has thinned some over the last few years, but at 32 I'm doin pretty good!!!

NP is bald or balding...


----------



## KrBjostad

False, I shed a bit but i got a thick head of hair.

the next person missedd breakfast this morning


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

True I never eat breakfast

The next person is going to be first in line to pick up Modern Warfare 2 and be up for 48 straight hours playing.


----------



## b_ack51

False.

Some of us have lives and jobs.

Next person has farted in bed and pulled the covers over their gf or bf in bed.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

True and she threw up. LMAO

The next person has sh*t their pants


----------



## Piranha Dan

False. Next guy is drinking a beer as he reads this post.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

True Bud Light









The next person has to shave their back or they look like a bear.


----------



## ryanimpreza

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> True Bud Light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next person has to shave their back or they look like a bear.


False

Does the next poster pick their nose on average of 3 times a week while driving


----------



## NegativeSpin

No

The next person thought that semen didn't come out of the pee hole his first time masterbating and it must have to diffuse out of the skin and was afraid to reach climax because it would be painful as hell or his wee wee might explode.


----------

